# BULLPIN! What bullpin!



## spurrs and racks

https://www.ajc.com/sports/baseball...opening-loss-phillies/9VM8FWRp0B0hUbks46NpQJ/


----------



## dirtnap

The Braves not spending some serious cash on the bullpen from last year makes no sense. It’s almost like they don’t want to take the next step right now. The offense should be good this year but nobody in their front office believes that bullpen is good enough, at least I hope they don’t


----------



## DannyW

That was painful to watch. Tehran pitched much better than his number line shows, and he deserved better support. If Swanson and Freeman had been able to connect on that Segura ground ball in the 4th, a difficult play on both ends, his fate may have been different. Then the bullpen meltdown drove a nail in the lid.

It's only 1 game out of 162 but it's hard to forget their performance last year, so it makes me uneasy. Gotta find some answers in the bullpen...


----------



## ugajay

The Phillies lineup had to be a scary one to face, especially the second time through the order. I agree with all above. Can't send a good message to the young stars that the office doesn't seem to want to help


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

> *Braves bullpen unravels in opening loss to Phillies*





> Braves lost their season opener 10-4 on Thursday in Philadelphia. The Phillies posted seven of those runs against the Braves’ much-maligned bullpen. It was a game within reach until disastrous sixth and seventh frames.





> bullpen did little to mitigate concerns. Shane Carle relieved Teheran in the sixth, when he walked two and Maikel Franco launched a three-run homer





> Luke Jackson was called upon in the seventh. He walked McCutchen and made a throwing error on Segura’s single that put both men in scoring position. Harper was intentionally walked.





> Hoskins wouldn’t let the Braves escape. He belted a grand slam



Yep, the last few months I've heard unenlightened sports reporters bragging about the Braves bullpen & making surprising compliments & claims, but we continue seeing weakness, mistakes, & failures while not giving up much signs of hope. 

Shane Carle giving up 3-run HR in the 6th-inning was disappointing.

Luke Jackson giving up 4-run HR in the 7th-inning was disappointing.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/julio-teheran-notches-seven-strikeouts-in-loss



> concerns about the Braves’ bullpen grew as Shane Carle and Luke Jackson shattered hope for a comeback by surrendering crushing late-inning home runs





> "We just couldn't stop the bleeding there," Braves manager Brian Snitker said. "It's situations where that part of the bullpen is going to have to come in and give us a crack at it. We couldn't do it today."





> Making his sixth consecutive Opening Day start, Julio Teheran handed a 3-1 sixth-inning deficit to Carle, who issued a pair of walks before delivering an elevated 3-2 fastball that Maikel Franco tomahawked into the left-field seats for a two-out, three-run homer.





> Jackson issued a leadoff walk and committed a throwing error that led Snitker to intentionally walk Bryce Harper ahead of Rhys Hoskins, who drilled a 1-0 fastball into the left-field seats for his first career grand slam





> ackson probably shouldn't have been placed on the roster, let alone provided a chance to pitch in what was still a winnable game






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111376541949136898


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111383050959482880


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111383802159353856


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111390654121144323


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111614008354852864


----------



## KyDawg

Be nice to be able to look out to the Bullpen, and seeing John Smoltz warming up.


----------



## treemanjohn

The Phillies are going to be TOUGH to beat. McCutchen was a great get for them. He's going to turn it on in a big was. The Braves should've recognized it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> Be nice to be able to look out to the Bullpen, and seeing John Smoltz warming up.



Yep, for a long time we've needed lots of Smoltz types for relief in the bullpen.

Speaking of John below . . .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112004381275230208


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112066240749752320

57-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112069482133024771


----------



## biggdogg

Once Folty and Gausman are back, put Fried and Wilson in the pen, Carle back in AA and Luke Jackson back at Subway or McDonald's.  Pen will get a boost when O'Day gets back too. Bullpen is a dumpster fire right now though...


----------



## DannyW

Bullpen ERA is 10.23 through the first two games....


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> Bullpen ERA is 10.23 through the first two games....



Sorry...figured that all wrong. Forgot that the Phillies did not bat in the bottom of the 9th in either game. The correct Bullpen ERA for the first two games is 12.90.

They have given up 11 earned runs in 7.2 innings of work....I would like to say it can only get better from here but I'm old enough to know how statements like that can blow-back on you.


----------



## livetohunt

The Braves don't have the cash to put a real contender on the field. Fans have to accept an average team with an above average team every 10 years or so if lucky. I think if we make the playoffs that should be considered a VERY good year.


----------



## KyDawg

livetohunt said:


> The Braves don't have the cash to put a real contender on the field. Fans have to accept an average team with an above average team every 10 years or so if lucky. I think if we make the playoffs that should be considered a VERY good year.



I agree, but they should sell the team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder what it would take for AA to take some serious corrective actions about improving the bullpen???


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder what it would take for AA to take some serious corrective actions about improving the bullpen???



Actual pitching talent is a good place to start.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Actual pitching talent is a good place to start.



You're right as usual, but I was not man enough yet to address the organization wide pitching talent weaknesses, even though there seems to be signs of potential among the youth.  Gonna just hope for improvements as talent is being developed & gains needed experience.

Even though the new pitching coach from the last place Marlins sounds like a nice guy & I know he's just spent the last approx. 6-weeks getting to know Braves pitchers, I'm still not a believer in him, while when he speaks it sounds more like he's blowing smoke at us & does not sound very authentic to me.


----------



## DannyW

KyDawg said:


> I agree, but they should sell the team.



You have to remember Liberty Media owns the Braves for one reason and one reason only - to make money. Last year the Braves earned Liberty Media $442 million in revenue with an operation profit of $94 million. They are a corporation who reports to stockholders, and they will only spend more money on payroll if they are sure they get at least 100% of that additional expenditure back in revenue. 

They treat it like a business where John Henry of the Red Sox and Hal Steinbrenner of the Yankees and Larry Dolan of the Indians do it for a sense of accomplishment not measured in revenues and profits.

Liberty Media won't sell the Braves until either they lose money or the team doesn't fit their business model.


----------



## westcobbdog

DannyW said:


> You have to remember Liberty Media owns the Braves for one reason and one reason only - to make money. Last year the Braves earned Liberty Media $442 million in revenue with an operation profit of $94 million. They are a corporation who reports to stockholders, and they will only spend more money on payroll if they are sure they get at least 100% of that additional expenditure back in revenue.
> 
> They treat it like a business where John Henry of the Red Sox and Hal Steinbrenner of the Yankees and Larry Dolan of the Indians do it for a sense of accomplishment not measured in revenues and profits.
> 
> Liberty Media won't sell the Braves until either they lose money or the team doesn't fit their business model.



Arthur would be a great owner.


----------



## dirtnap

Man this pitching is hard to watch


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves pitching may lead the MLB for giving up the most BB walks & HR's for at least the 1st month of the season.


----------



## biggdogg

As much as it kills me to say it, if the pen disaster isn't addressed soon, we're going to be unloading some players come July as opposed to acquiring some.


----------



## spurrs and racks

you cannot win the pennant in April.............

but you can certainly lose it!

good grief!


----------



## DannyW

Hey...the bullpen lowered their ERA to 10.33 yesterday...things are looking up!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Not a good start.
Better win quick


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Unfortunately, pitching has made the Braves the only MLB team without a win & the bottom of the division. Gonna be tough catching up to the Phillies with a 3-game lead.

Braves opponent this evening, the Cubs, won their 1st game but lost the last 2 games so hope our pitching takes advantage of Chicago's losing momentum with their 2nd series on the road.


----------



## biggdogg

They have 159 games to make up 3 games. There is a lot that can happen between now and September. And I ain't ready to give the crown to the Phillies. They have zero pitching depth. One or two injuries or long slumps in the rotation can derail their season. Granted the Brave will still need to fix their bullpen. Winning 85-90 games with 60-70% being high scoring shootouts will be a tough go.

I gots no intention of writing them off after 3 games. Wilson started game 2 and was making his 2nd career start while Wright was making his 1st career start a day later.


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> They have 159 games to make up 3 games. There is a lot that can happen between now and September. And I ain't ready to give the crown to the Phillies. They have zero pitching depth. One or two injuries or long slumps in the rotation can derail their season. Granted the Brave will still need to fix their bullpen. Winning 85-90 games with 60-70% being high scoring shootouts will be a tough go.
> 
> I gots no intention of writing them off after 3 games. Wilson started game 2 and was making his 2nd career start while Wright was making his 1st career start a day later.


I agree but if they weren’t willing to fix the bullpen in the offseason they aren’t now. The beds been made, im afraid it’s gonna be a long sleep in it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the Braves upgrades, especially the pitching upgrades, work out as well as the Phillies upgrades are working out.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112566981616697345



> Philadelphia Phillies committed *nearly $500 Million to upgrading their roster* this offseason and it paid immediate dividends with a season-opening series sweep against the Atlanta Braves.





> Atlanta Braves are the only winless team in baseball after a convincing three-game series sweep by the Philadelphia Phillies to open the 2019 season





> Braves were outscored 23-11





> last time a non-rebuilding Braves team suffered a season-opening sweep the team went on to win 94 games and capture the 2012 NL East crown





> absence of pitchers Mike Foltynewicz, Kevin Gausman, A.J. Minter and Darren O’Day was also notable considering the circumstances





> Dating back to Game 1 of the NLDS against the Los Angeles Dodgers, the Braves have walked 47 batters in their past seven non-exhibition games ... and they did not even have to pitch in the ninth inning for five of those games.





> Braves hitters drew 16 walks in the series after ranking 21st in walk rate last season





> Overreacting to three road games without three of the franchise's best arms makes little sense, but there's no denying that the 2018 pitching demons have yet to be exorcised.


----------



## Duff

Its a long season, I certainly hope things improve. Its gonna be a looooong season if they don't. Maybe some home cooking will get them kick started.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves pitching may lead the MLB for giving up the most BB walks & HR's for at least the 1st month of the season.



This. ^ It was the glaring weak spot last year and it doesn't look like they did much to fix it fo this year.


----------



## biggdogg

Pen looked much better against the Cubbies last night. They still need some better arms down there, but it was a nice rebound after the Philadelphia debacle. Looks like Folty will make two starts in AAA starting tonight and should be activated around the 14th. And Minter should be back Thursday.


----------



## killerv

Meanwhile.... Kimbrel is sitting on his couch not working


----------



## spurrs and racks

The boys played well last night and the cubs looked like a little league team on defense.....But , I'll take it.


----------



## biggdogg

killerv said:


> Meanwhile.... Kimbrel is sitting on his couch not working



And because of his contract demands (5-6 years at $15-18 mil per...) and the draft pick the signing team would give up, he'll still be there until after the draft...


----------



## DannyW

Yeah, not signing Carter Stewart last year may very well be the reason that Kimbrel in not in a Braves uniform right now. The compensation pick in this year's draft for not signing Stewart means the 3rd pick for the Braves, the pick they would have to give up if they signed Kimbrel, is number 60 overall....a very high and valuable draft pick.

Personal opinion...Kimbrel is a good old boy from Alabama, grew up watching the Braves and began his career here. Most of his family is probably still in the area. I think he really wants to play for the Braves, and maybe even finish his career with them. He has probably received some interest elsewhere that, had he wanted to pursue it, could have lead to him already being signed by another team. Instead he has decided to wait it out until after the draft and sign with the Braves then...the Braves lose no draft picks in that scenario.

That way Kimbrel gets what he wants, to play for the Braves, and the Braves likely get some kind of home town discount for a solid closer who still has some left in the tank.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Kimbrel would still be a Brave save we had to find a way to get rid of Melvin Upton....

just watching that fool in a Braves uniform made me sick...Frank Wren was an idiot


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Yeah, not signing Carter Stewart last year may very well be the reason that Kimbrel in not in a Braves uniform right now. The compensation pick in this year's draft for not signing Stewart means the 3rd pick for the Braves, the pick they would have to give up if they signed Kimbrel, is number 60 overall....a very high and valuable draft pick.
> 
> Personal opinion...Kimbrel is a good old boy from Alabama, grew up watching the Braves and began his career here. Most of his family is probably still in the area. I think he really wants to play for the Braves, and maybe even finish his career with them. He has probably received some interest elsewhere that, had he wanted to pursue it, could have lead to him already being signed by another team. Instead he has decided to wait it out until after the draft and sign with the Braves then...the Braves lose no draft picks in that scenario.
> 
> That way Kimbrel gets what he wants, to play for the Braves, and the Braves likely get some kind of home town discount for a solid closer who still has some left in the tank.



I believe the Braves would be more inclined to give up that pick if Kimbrel would take a 3 year deal. The annual salary has never been an issue with the front office, but 5-6 years is a long deal for a closer, or any reliever for that matter. And the luxury tax is why the Nats, Brewers and Dodgers have kicked the tires but made no offer and the sole reason the Sox let him walk. The Braves are really the only team with the need, interest AND financial flexibility to sign him. And from what I've read, if he waits till after the draft he will sign a pro-rated 1 year deal so he can give free agency another shot without being saddled with the draft pick compensation. Honestly, I think his agent is giving him some bad advise...


----------



## killerv

he's the youngest to 300 saves if I'm not mistaken and should have it in him for 300 more...he could be adding to that now. Meanwhile, we'll continue to allow lots of runs late in games. I can understand them waiting due to the draft pic. Do you really want him on the phillies, nats, or mets playing against us?


----------



## biggdogg

killerv said:


> he's the youngest to 300 saves if I'm not mistaken and should have it in him for 300 more...he could be adding to that now. Meanwhile, we'll continue to allow lots of runs late in games. I can understand them waiting due to the draft pic. Do you really want him on the phillies, nats, or mets playing against us?



Phillies and Nats already passed because of the luxury tax threshold. The $15-17 mill a season he wants would end up costing them upwards of $23 mil a year after penalties. Mets traded the farm for their closer. And they already ponied up for deGrom and they still have Matz and Syndergaard to lock up. Like I said, no one is giving a reliever 5-6 years anymore.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Reckon the Braves bullpen & starting pitchers will always be under development & an ongoing rebuilding work in progress.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113825880135147526


48-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113908119824945152


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Uh oh, scary Sobotka having problems again last night in the 9th trying to give away a shutout 9-run lead where he gives up 4-runs, 4-hits, 2-HR's to only get 1-out when coaches wised up & pulled him out.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/max-fried-dazzles-in-first-start-of-2019 


> Chad Sobotka surrendered a pair of ninth-inning homers and A.J. Minter looked rusty as he issued a couple of walks while making a hasty season debut in Chicago’s four-run ninth. But the Braves walked away from this series feeling much better about their pitching staff than they had four days ago, when they were swept in Philadelphia.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401074834



> Play-by-Play
> 
> Cubs - Top 9th
> 
> SOBOTKA PITCHING FOR ATL





> Bryant reached on infield single to shortstop, Bryant safe at first on error by second baseman Albies.
> 
> Rizzo homered to right (388 feet), Bryant scored.
> 
> Baez homered to right center (409 feet).





> Contreras flied out to right.
> 
> Caratini hit for Montgomery
> 
> Caratini singled to left center.






> MINTER PITCHING FOR ATL
> 
> Schwarber walked, Caratini to second.
> 
> Zobrist walked, Schwarber to second, Caratini to third.





> Zagunis grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Caratini scored, Zobrist out at second, Schwarber to third.
> 
> Zagunis to second on fielder's indifference.
> 
> Almora Jr. struck out swinging.


----------



## treemanjohn

Keuchel and Kimbrell would be excellent additions


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like waiting 'til after the MLB draft in early June may delay the last 2 big free agents landing on a team if they continue holding to their desires for longer term multi-year deals.

Phillies could still land both of them, even after being the 1st to sign 4 All-Stars before the season started.



http://www.sportingnews.com/us/mlb/...ressure-to-improve/1r27manpsatnv1u2gedxtxs4d6 



> market for his services growing as the season progresses





> Signing Kimbrel before the MLB Draft on June 3 would cost teams a compensatory draft pick





> potentially setting off a bidding war






https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...free-agents-craig-kimbrel-and-dallas-keuchel/

*Four reasons why the Phillies should sign free agents Craig Kimbrel and Dallas Keuchel*



> On Wednesday, the Phillies blew an eighth-inning lead and watched the Nationals walk them off with a walk. It was the *first Phillies loss of the year* and they were the *last team to lose a game in 2019*.





> *1. There's room, financially*


----------



## treemanjohn

Also, the Braves don't have pitching to get them to a closer. No need for Kimbrell


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks Braves bullpen pitcher Minter for giving up the 2-run HR in the 9th, & thanks starting pitcher Wright for giving up the 2 HR's in the 5th, & Braves batters only going 1 for 13 for Runners-In-Scoring-Position or RISP to end our 4-game winning streak.


But good news on Soroka below . . .



32-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114706596611760128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114692284598104065


----------



## biggdogg

Wright threw 2 bad pitches and both got drilled, it happens. The kid looks good, that's for sure. The offense couldn't hit water if it fell out of a boat last night. They left a small army on base. Awful hard to win that way. 

Minter... was his 1st game back. Still not impressed. And Sobotka has no idea where the strike zone is right now.


----------



## dirtnap

I understand that snitker has limited options for middle relief but I’d send Charlie Culberson in before I would Chad Sobotka


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> I understand that snitker has limited options for middle relief but I’d send Charlie Culberson in before I would Chad Sobotka



Snit is about to have a few more options. Folty and Soroka are both just about ready to be activated and both are looking very sharp.Wright and/or Fried will likely move from the rotation to the pen. Although it would be hard to take Fried out of the rotation right now.


----------



## dirtnap

Agreed if Fried backs up his last start with another quality start in Denver it’ll be hard to justify taking him out


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fortunately, the bullpen did not give up any runs tonight in Colorado, but starter Teheran was fine until the 5th-inning disaster where he gave up 6-runs which included 2-HR's.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We , "The Braves" , are going as far as our pitching carries us.....


----------



## dirtnap

spurrs and racks said:


> We , "The Braves" , are going as far as our pitching carries us.....


They are a fun team to watch, offensively and defensively. I was leery of taking Camargo out of the everyday lineup and letting him develop but I had no idea how good Donaldson was defensively, he’s made some plays already that are ridiculous


----------



## spurrs and racks

I know it's early but Donaldson is hitting a buck and a quarter


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> I know it's early but Donaldson is hitting a buck and a quarter



Until last night, so was Acuna...


----------



## Duff

I think Donaldson will be fine. I like his approach. Getting back to MVP type stuff is wishful thinking, but whatever he lacks at the plate, he makes ups for on D. He can flat pick it!

For the life of me, I don't understand Tehran. Last night was an example of his entire career. Great stuff, knows how to pitch as well as anyone, but has a brain lapse at some point during the game. Every game.

Glad the Bravos are moving up the standings though. Fun to watch again!


----------



## DannyW

Julio can be frustrating. He has a winning record with a career ERA of 3.67. Normally those stats would indicate a solid middle of the rotation MLB pitcher. Not a HOF'er but an occasional All-Star...a guy that usually gives you a chance to win if your offense halfway produces.

But he never pitches to his stats...he is either much better than a 3.67 ERA, or much worse. Or has a game like last night where he is cruising along putting up 0 frames, and then suddenly allows 6 runs in an inning.

I like the guy...he keeps his head down and stays out of the headlines...but with Julio you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Julio can be frustrating. He has a winning record with a career ERA of 3.67. Normally those stats would indicate a solid middle of the rotation MLB pitcher. Not a HOF'er but an occasional All-Star...a guy that usually gives you a chance to win if your offense halfway produces.
> 
> But he never pitches to his stats...he is either much better than a 3.67 ERA, or much worse. Or has a game like last night where he is cruising along putting up 0 frames, and then suddenly allows 6 runs in an inning.
> 
> I like the guy...he keeps his head down and stays out of the headlines...but with Julio you never know what you're going to get.



I'll be honest, I'm not a fan of Julio's. But in his defense, it's very difficult to pitch in Coors Field and not have an inning like that. Especially for visiting pitchers. Other than not pitching into the later innings, he hasn't pitched badly so far this season. Heck, he didn't even give up a home run in his previous start and homer a game is pretty much a given for him...


----------



## dirtnap

In years past Julio couldn’t get out of the first inning. If he ever got out of the first clean he would usually be lights out but this year that’s changed at least. Nothing used to frustrate me more than walking the first two batters of the game then giving up a double, years past that was his thing every game


----------



## KyDawg

Julio's ERA for Coors Field has to be crazy high.


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> In years past Julio couldn’t get out of the first inning. If he ever got out of the first clean he would usually be lights out but this year that’s changed at least. Nothing used to frustrate me more than walking the first two batters of the game then giving up a double, years past that was his thing every game



Yep. I kept waiting for him to detonate and he made it all the way to the 5th and then he blew up in style. His pitch count was good until the 5th and then the wheels came all the way off. I didn't keep track but I bet he threw more first pitch balls than strikes last night.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> Yep. I kept waiting for him to detonate and he made it all the way to the 5th and then he blew up in style. His pitch count was good until the 5th and then the wheels came all the way off. I didn't keep track but I bet he threw more first pitch balls than strikes last night.



That has been standard procedure for Julio the last couple years.



KyDawg said:


> Julio's ERA for Coors Field has to be crazy high.



Most visiting pitchers have insane ERA's in that place. There is a reason Colorado can't sign good pitchers in free-agency...

Visiting outfielders aren't very fond of that place either.


----------



## Duff

What do y'all think about Donaldson? I like him and think he will hit soon. Seems to be a team guy. But so was Uggla.


----------



## elfiii

Duff said:


> What do y'all think about Donaldson? I like him and think he will hit soon. Seems to be a team guy. But so was Uggla.



He plays good D but his bat don't impress me much.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Surprise, surprise, no whining & complaining for me about pitching after 2nd game with the Rockies.  Bullpen & starting pitching performed well for the Braves win.


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> What do y'all think about Donaldson? I like him and think he will hit soon. Seems to be a team guy. But so was Uggla.




He was a stable presence in the lineup, much like Markakis, until leg injuries wrecked his last two seasons. I don't expect him to come close to his 2015 numbers, but if his legs are steady, I imagine he will be a huge contributor. You have to remember too, he had roughly 1/3 the ab's that the other regulars had in spring training.

On another note, Fried is making a mighty strong case for moving Newcomb to the pen...


----------



## elfiii

Fried was impressive last night. He got himself in trouble two or three times and ran his pitch count up but he battled back and put his own fires out every time to the tune of 0 earned runs. His swan song in the 6th was overpowering. 8 pitches against the heart of the Rockies order and he made them look like rookies who never swung a bat in the Show before.

The Braves put up a good show in Colorado. I'm interested in seeing how they do against the Phillies. We don't play them again until the middle of June. That might be a good thing.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> Fried was impressive last night. He got himself in trouble two or three times and ran his pitch count up but he battled back and put his own fires out every time to the tune of 0 earned runs. His swan song in the 6th was overpowering. 8 pitches against the heart of the Rockies order and he made them look like rookies who never swung a bat in the Show before.
> 
> The Braves put up a good show in Colorado. I'm interested in seeing how they do against the Phillies. We don't play them again until the middle of June. That might be a good thing.



Hopefully some bullpen issues will be addressed by then.


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> Hopefully some bullpen issues will be addressed by then.


I sure hope so, once Folty gets rolling if they’ll get rid of Luke Jackson and Chad Sobotka and put Wright and Soroka in the pen that’ll be a major upgrade imo still gotta figure something out with Minter and Vizcaino, seems to me both of them have the stuff to be closers but for whatever reason neither seem to have the mental fortitude. That does have to mentally be the toughest job in baseball


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Gausman & Venters struggle some in Braves Thursday loss to the Mets.

Wonder if Chicago's Sister Mary Jo could help out with some pitching.



Venters - 0.2 IP, 1 H, 2 R, 2 BB, 2 K, 1 HR



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116509560620163074


46-seconds







> CBS Chicago
> 
> Published on April 10, 2019
> 
> She’s already a social media sensation after tossing a dazzling curve ball for the ceremonial first pitch of a White Sox game last year, and now Sister Mary Jo Sobieck will be getting her own Topps baseball card.





11-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116421838987567104


----------



## jbird1

Plate ump Dan Bellino made the game about himself last night...selfish.  Keep choppin' Bravos!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bullpen OK, but starting pitching troubles in tonight's disappointing 2nd straight home loss. 

Bullpen only gives up 2-hits & 2-walks. 

1-out short of 4-innings, Starter Kyle Wright gave up 6-runs, 8-hits, 1-HR, & 4-walks. 

Youth & rebuilding growing pains likely to continue in this up & down roller coaster ride this season, unfortunately.


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Youth & rebuilding growing pains likely to continue in this up & down roller coaster ride this season, unfortunately.



And perhaps for a a season or two after this one...Jacob DeGrom is generally considered the best pitcher in MLB and he did not even get called up to the big leagues until his age 26 season. Most of the Braves pitchers are 2-4 years younger than that.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> And perhaps for a a season or two after this one...Jacob DeGrom is generally considered the best pitcher in MLB and he did not even get called up to the big leagues until his age 26 season. Most of the Braves pitchers are 2-4 years younger than that.



Good reminder.  Usually in the MLB, lots of things just take time with works in progress, & we better keep trying to get use to it.  Won't be the last time this season to keep swapping 'em between the Majors & Minors to keep trying to produce better results.  

DeGrom will be tough tomorrow in Sunday's game. 

Looks like Touki is being brought back up & sending Kyle back down to work on his stuff. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117119698603266048


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough short night for starter Newcomb, but nice seeing Touki back in fine form. 



34-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117253607710023681


25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117220265556152320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117255853130878977



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117223856756936704


----------



## biggdogg

With Touki doing well and Soroka coming back, I believe Newcomb has earned more time in AAA...


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> With Touki doing well and Soroka coming back, I believe Newcomb has earned more time in AAA...


Or AA. He seems to progressively get worse


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> With Touki doing well and Soroka coming back, I believe Newcomb has earned more time in AAA...



Yep, like you said, Newcomb gone back down to tune it back up.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117468325221687297


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117468773144039424


----------



## biggdogg

I can honestly say I didn't see the Braves taking deGrom out behind the woodshed like they did. Julio definitely got up for that one.


----------



## spurrs and racks

"He plays good D but his bat don't impress me much. "....x2

Toussant and Teheran pulled us out of the fire........

Toussant should be in the starting rotation....


----------



## westcobbdog

Josh and Dansby are heating up and have to have serious production from them both.

The more I see the versatile Comargo the more I am thinking lock him up, too.


----------



## westcobbdog

biggdogg said:


> I can honestly say I didn't see the Braves taking deGrom out behind the woodshed like they did. Julio definitely got up for that one.



Twinkies did it too pasting him for 5 in about 3 innings. A 15 era is not worn well.


----------



## antharper

westcobbdog said:


> Josh and Dansby are heating up and have to have serious production from them both.
> 
> The more I see the versatile Comargo the more I am thinking lock him up, too.


I agree , I also think Camargo should be giving someone a break almost every game , not to many that can play nearly every position !


----------



## Duff

elfiii said:


> He plays good D but his bat don't impress me much.



He’s heating up. Dude has 14 BB in 15 games. .400 OBP. If he can keep around .260 BA, id be happy. I think he's a big key. If not, Camargo can be the man.

Folty coming back this weekend!


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> He’s heating up. Dude has 14 BB in 15 games. .400 OBP. If he can keep around .260 BA, id be happy. I think he's a big key. If not, Camargo can be the man.
> 
> Folty coming back this weekend!



Yep, after two injury plagued seasons and very few AB's this spring as a precaution, it was definitely going to take Donaldson some time to get the wheels rolling. As long as he stays healthy, he will be a force in the lineup.

Now here's a odd (ok, maybe scary...) stat sheet for you. As bad as the Brave's pen has been, they've been about middle of the road in the Majors and the best pen in the NL East...

Braves: 17th (4.53)
Phillies: 22nd (5.44)
Marlins: 24th (5.84)
Mets: 27th (6.18)
Nationals: 30th (7.71)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

A little bit of a slow start, but it seems Braves have been steadily improving since the beginning of the season, finding their groove, & appear to be tracking decently at the moment.  Of course, I can only say this after a win or two straight W's.


----------



## dirtnap

spurrs and racks said:


> "He plays good D but his bat don't impress me much. "....x2
> 
> Toussant and Teheran pulled us out of the fire........
> 
> Toussant should be in the starting rotation....


I just saw today where Toussant is slated to start Thursday I believe. I think they’ve just plugged him into Newcomb’s spot. Once Folty comes back it’ll be interesting to see what they do with the lineup. I’d like to see them keep Toussant up and put him in the pen, assuming Fried keeps giving quality starts which I hope he does , with that curve he’s got on top of his fastball velocity, at his age he has the potential to be a star. He has all the tools, and he knows how to pitch


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

At least we will not have to worry about Venters coming in for relief from the bullpen for a while. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/jonny-venters-to-il-with-right-calf-strain 

*Braves place Venters on IL with calf strain*



> Braves announced Monday afternoon Venters was placed on the 10-day injured list with a right calf strain. A corresponding move will be announced Tuesday





> veteran southpaw, who has undergone what he considers to be 3 1/2 Tommy John surgeries, has retired just seven of the 18 batters he's faced this year






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118191438037176321


----------



## dirtnap

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> At least we will not have to worry about Venters coming in for relief from the bullpen for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/jonny-venters-to-il-with-right-calf-strain
> 
> *Braves place Venters on IL with calf strain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118191438037176321


I don’t know if it’s better news Venters won’t be coming in, or worse news Carle will be?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> I don’t know if it’s better news Venters won’t be coming in, or worse news Carle will be?



Yes, Sir, gotta admit that I had similar thoughts, unfortunately.  Wish they would bring up a better option if they have one.

After Folty's rough outing last night in the minors, looks like his return is delayed to try to work his issues out a bit more in another start down there. 

Gotta work your way back up to the majors. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118250221966888960


Time = 2:14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118241195157749762



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118253804183609344


----------



## riprap

Walk a thon tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Major bummers with bullpen's Sobotka & Minter giving up 3-runs each in the 7th & 9th innings.


----------



## dirtnap

Once again the bullpen manages to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. This whole Sobotka love affair thing has to end


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> Once again the bullpen manages to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. This whole Sobotka love affair thing has to end



3 Runs on ZERO hits. Unless you count the first two batters he faced that he hit...


----------



## DannyW

That's at least the third time this year that the Braves "closer" has given up the lead in the 9th on a homerun. Two times they lost, once they came back in the bottom of the 9th to pull out a win. There might have been other games that I did not watch where this happened. So that's 3 times in 16 games...small sample size but if it holds up, and it surely will not, then we can expect our closer to give up 9th inning home runs in about 30 games this year.

We have no answer for closer. Viscaino is hurt (again) and Minter is just not ready.

It pains me to say it but it may be time to pick up the phone and call Kimbrel. He has dropped his price, and terms, to 3 years at between $13 and $17 per year. according to reports. The Braves locked up two of their youngest players to long term contracts recently so they now have more future financial certainty than they did to start the season. Pay the man his money before a promising season goes down a 9th inning rathole.

I hate to give up a relatively high draft pick but what Kimbrel is asking for now is in line with the deals that other top closers have gotten recently.

And we badly need a MLB closer...


----------



## elfiii

The Braves offense, defense and starting pitching has what it takes to win 100 games this year. Their bullpen is there to make sure they don't.

If I was a paying customer at the game last night, this morning I'd have my lawyer filing a class action lawsuit against the bullpen for criminal fraud.


----------



## Duff

Ugly. 

Kimbrel time. Go do it AA


----------



## jbird1

UGLY is an understatement


----------



## dirtnap

It’s bad when it’s to the point that no lead feels safe. Usually when you go into the 7th up by 5 you feel pretty good about yourself. With our pen I’m always just waiting on the implosion


----------



## spurrs and racks

That "Bull Pin" showed out last night!

First up out of the pen hit the first two batters he faced. I turned it off and went to sleep.........


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Uh oh, serious issues for bullpen's Vizcaíno. 

Wonder how many more of these long term problems happen to the Braves this season. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/arodys-vizcaino-shoulder-surgery-to-miss-season 

*Braves' Vizcaino (shoulder surgery) out for year*

11 minutes ago




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118605130037956608



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118564461252575232



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118582432360538112


----------



## Horns

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Uh oh, serious issues for bullpen's Vizcaíno.
> 
> Wonder how many more of these long term problems happen to the Braves this season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/arodys-vizcaino-shoulder-surgery-to-miss-season
> 
> *Braves' Vizcaino (shoulder surgery) out for year*
> 
> 11 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118605130037956608
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118564461252575232
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118582432360538112


Those clowns in the office probably won’t sign him anyway


----------



## Duff

Oh boy.


----------



## dirtnap

Yep


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Heartbreaking close loss with bullpen's Biddle giving up 3-walks, a throwing error, & 1-run in the 10th-inning. 



25-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118709707143700481


56-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118712952113156098


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-drop-series-to-d-backs-in-extras 

*Gausman K’s 10, Biddle scuffles in 10th*

*Reliever walks three after error*



> Dating back to last season, when Biddle would often work on throws to first base long before the stadium gates would open, scouts and opposing teams knew he had the “yips”, or, more precisely, trouble fielding his position. Thus, the D-backs knew what they were doing when speedy pinch-hitter Tim Locastro attempted to bunt for a base hit with one out and nobody on in the 10th.





> Biddle fielded Locastro’s bunt and then uncorked a throw that went down the right-field line, resulting in an error. Jarrod Dyson followed with a four-pitch walk and David Peralta drew a five-pitch walk with two outs. This set the stage for Jones, who did not swing the bat in the process of drawing the decisive, bases-loaded six-pitch walk.





> one day after responding to his struggles during Tuesday’s bullpen letdown by saying, “I can promise you we’re not going to let it happen again.”





> Biddle has issued four walks, surrendered a two-run single and committed a costly error en route to retiring just two of the eight batters faced over the past two games.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118709184764219392


51-seconds







> *Peter Moylan demonstrates Kevin Gausman's 'disgusting' splitter grip*






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/arodys-vizcaino-shoulder-surgery-to-miss-season 

*Vizcaino out for '19; Braves quiet on Kimbrel*



> Anthopoulos did not provide reason to think Kimbrel may sign with the Braves any time soon





> “I think it goes without saying that we’re going to do what we can [to improve the bullpen] both internally and externally,” Anthopoulos said.





> With approximately $15-20 million left to spend, the Braves have the financial flexibility necessary to afford Kimbrel if he’s willing to accept a short-term deal.





> If the Braves were to sign Kimbrel before the MLB Draft, held June 3-5, they would lose their third selection (60th overall selection) and the $1,157,400 bonus pool allotment attached to that pick.





Time = 2:30 







> *Braves GM Alex Anthopoulos reacts to Arodys Vizcaino's season-ending shoulder surgery*





> FOX Sports South
> 
> Published on April 17, 2019


----------



## biggdogg

Vizcaino has pretty much been out since the start of last season. I believe the Braves do end up signing Kimbrel, but at this point in the season, no one will touch him until the second week of June. But the issue still remains, even if they do bring Kimbrel back, who do we have that can pitch the 6th-8th innings to even get the ball to him? At this point, Parsons, Tomlin and maybe Winkler are the only relievers I would consider keeping on the roster. Minter might make a decent setup guy, but he doesn't have what it takes between the ears to be a closer.


----------



## biggdogg

I'm going to assume Carle or Biddle will be catching Marta to Gwinnett and Touki moves to the pen to make room for Soroka. Question is, who loses their spot when Folty comes back next week? No way I move Fried out of the rotation right now...


----------



## spurrs and racks

What Bullpen!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> I'm going to assume Carle or Biddle will be catching Marta to Gwinnett and Touki moves to the pen to make room for Soroka. Question is, who loses their spot when Folty comes back next week? No way I move Fried out of the rotation right now...



The Braves bullpen is a target rich environment for picking someone who needs to be sent back to AAA. You could throw a rock in the bullpen while blindfolded and hit a worthwhile candidate. And catch two more with the ricochet.

But after his pitching and fielding performance last night, I would vote for Biddle.


----------



## elfiii

spurrs and racks said:


> What Bullpen!!!!!!!!


----------



## spurrs and racks

I know we are not going to win all of our ballgames............

But we can't lose them all......

You can't win the pennant in April, but we can lose the pennant in April....

We have got to clean out that worthless bull pen.........

There is 3 or 4 in it we have given 2 or 3 seasons to get people out...

makes my head hurt


----------



## dirtnap

DannyW said:


> The Braves bullpen is a target rich environment for picking someone who needs to be sent back to AAA. You could throw a rock in the bullpen while blindfolded and hit a worthwhile candidate. And catch two more with the ricochet.
> 
> But after his pitching and fielding performance last night, I would vote for Biddle.


?


----------



## dirtnap

In all honesty the last two games may have been a good thing. The powers that be seem to be blind to the issue but with these performances even they are gonna have to come to terms with the fact that without a major overhaul we have no chance to make the postseason


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> In all honesty the last two games may have been a good thing. The powers that be seem to be blind to the issue but with these performances even they are gonna have to come to terms with the fact that without a major overhaul we have no chance to make the postseason



AA was fairly adamant this morning that the pen will be addressed one way or another. As far as Kimbrel, he seems to be the popular choice. But he isn't backing off of his 3 year minimum deal, and the Braves won't go longer than 2. The Braves won't sign him before the draft not so much because of the pick they lose but because of the $1.15 mil bonus money that goes with it. That takes negotiating power away from the first two picks, both of which are first rounders. And in all honesty, what would signing Kimbrel right now accomplish? You have 4-5 guys in the pen that need to be given walking papers. Kimbrel only fills one of those holes. And what would be his purpose if the set-up guys blow the lead before the 9th inning? And given the fact that more than likely no one will sign Kimbrel before the draft now and there won't be any arms available on the trade market until mid June anyway, the bullpen shuttle between SunTrust and CoolRay will be piling up the miles for the next several weeks. On the bright side, the Braves pen isn't near as bad as the rest of the NL East...


----------



## biggdogg

spurrs and racks said:


> I know we are not going to win all of our ballgames............
> 
> But we can't lose them all......
> 
> You can't win the pennant in April, but we can lose the pennant in April....
> 
> We have got to clean out that worthless bull pen.........
> 
> There is 3 or 4 in it we have given 2 or 3 seasons to get people out...
> 
> makes my head hurt



While this is generally true, they're 2 games back in a division where all 5 teams have major pitching issues with no immediate fixes for any of them. Stay in striking distance for the time being, fix the pen when good arms start coming available in June and July, then make the stretch run. And the Braves have plenty of money and trade bait when the arms start hitting the market.


----------



## spurrs and racks

The Atlanta Braves are only going as far the pitching carries us.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bullpen's Sobotka gives up 3-runs in the 7th-inning for the lunchtime game as the Braves get swept at home for a 3-game losing streak.  No fun playing NL West Division. Now, on the road to play 1st place AL Central Division Cleveland. 

D-Backs pitching today get 16-StrikeOut's which include Albies 3-K's, Acuna 3-K's, Flowers 3-K's.



26-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118962856215502848


----------



## DannyW

I didn't see the game yesterday, forgot it was a day game, but the line score for Soroka didn't look too bad...5 innings...4 hits...2 walks...1 earned run.

Our starters are doing okay. Or at least well enough to keep the team in the game. I read yesterday that for the Arizona series the starters had an ERA of 2.50. But that was completely offset by the relievers 8.10 ERA.

Signing Kimbrel won't solve all the Braces bullpen issues by any means. But when you replace your worst reliever with one of the top 10-15 relievers in all MLB, you have seriously upgraded the staff. It allows you to move Minter back into a setup role, which he is better suited for at this time. So you have a 9th inning solution (Kimbrel) and an 8th inning solution (Minter).

Then all they have to do then is figure out how to keep the scoreboard from lighting up like a pinball machine in the 6th and 7th.


----------



## westcobbdog

Soroka and Starters mostly good, bullpen giving away walks and runs at will. 
Mgt gotta make some moves asap.


----------



## dirtnap

I wish someone would point blank ask Snitker what his train of thought is for putting Sobotka in a game, much less a tied game. I know he’s not our only bullpen problem but come on, it is mind boggling. The definition of insanity we’ve all heard. Until I had a better option I’d call up somebody from AA that’s never pitched in the bigs before I’d pitch him. At least you wouldn’t know what your getting, that’s better than what you know your getting with him


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Soroka and Starters mostly good, bullpen giving away walks and runs at will.
> Mgt gotta make some moves asap.



The only moves that can be made right now is shuttling guys between Cobb and Gwinnett and hoping someone steps up. Trade market won't be an option for another 6 weeks or so. I assume once Folty comes back next week Toussaint or Fried will move to the pen. Maybe see how Wright works out in the pen and take a look at Ian Anderson and Joey Wentz out there too. Jackson and Biddle can have their walking papers as far as I'm concerned. And Sobotka needs to join Newcomb in AAA till they figure out where the strike zone is


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Right on people.  Ya'll gotta be reading my mind while adding even better stuff. 

In case you have not heard yet, Friday's Game Rainout turned into traditional Saturday Doubleheader.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119302113736253440


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In the 2nd game of the doubleheader after Touki falls apart & gets pulled out with 1-out in the 2nd-inning, the Braves' 5 bullpen pitchers hold up well in a fine comeback win which includes 8 unanswered runs while in one inning each both Sobotka & Minter get 3-strikeouts each. 



45-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119811634497716225


20-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119790388598849536



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119811092186791936



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119817849311309825


----------



## DannyW

Rats...tried to find the game on TV, then gave up when I checked my phone and found the score was 7-1. Figured it was a waste of time.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Rats...tried to find the game on TV, then gave up when I checked my phone and found the score was 7-1. Figured it was a waste of time.



Same here. It was 7-0 when I turned it on. I didn’t give them a chance. A much needed win!


----------



## biggdogg

I watched both games yesterday. The first 16 innings wasn't much fun to watch  but the last two sure were!

Fried is looking great again today and it looks like Donaldson is heating up over the last 10 or so games. Two bombs and 5 rbi's so far today.


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> I watched both games yesterday. The first 16 innings wasn't much fun to watch  but the last two sure were!
> 
> Fried is looking great again today and it looks like Donaldson is heating up over the last 10 or so games. Two bombs and 5 rbi's so far today.


I got home last night and turned it on and it was 7-0 and I turned it right back off. I got so frustrated with the first game I didn’t give the second a chance


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice 2nd win & series road win for the Braves against an AL 1st place team.

Good to have Atlanta's bats coming alive producing runs in the wins. 

Folty stumbles again in minors triple-A in Sunday's game 1st (gives up 4-runs) & 2nd (gives up 2-runs) innings which may delay his return to the majors again. 

Looks like bullpen shuffle continues between the majors & minors as seen in the recent Braves tweet below. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120006847983955969


----------



## biggdogg

Carle had to be sent back per MLB rules because he was added as the 26th man on the roster for the second game of that doubleheader. Touki was sent down because he flat stunk up the second game of said doubleheader and because Fried isn't coming out of the rotation anytime soon. I doubt Folty makes another AAA start. I'm betting he makes his first start of the season later this week.


----------



## dirtnap

I’ve been looking forward to Folty getting back but judging by his AAA numbers now I’m scared to see him get back. He’s been getting hammered by minor league batters


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> I’ve been looking forward to Folty getting back but judging by his AAA numbers now I’m scared to see him get back. He’s been getting hammered by minor league batters



You're reading way too much into rehab assignment stats. While he is looking for outs and to miss bats, the primary goal is to get his pitch count up and stretch his arm out. He was unhittable in his first two rehab starts. And he will no doubt have a totally different mentality when he's facing ML hitters later this week.


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> In all honesty the last two games may have been a good thing. The powers that be seem to be blind to the issue but with these performances even they are gonna have to come to terms with the fact that without a major overhaul we have no chance to make the postseason



They have no intentions of spending money for that purpose. As long as they sell tickets and put butts in the seats it's all good. One day in the not too distant future the new shiny bright of Suntrust Park is going to wear off and then it will be all about winning and losing for the fans.


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> You're reading way too much into rehab assignment stats. While he is looking for outs and to miss bats, the primary goal is to get his pitch count up and stretch his arm out. He was unhittable in his first two rehab starts. And he will no doubt have a totally different mentality when he's facing ML hitters later this week.


Hard to just flip the switch on and off


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Folty will be back to the majors starting the game on Saturday.

Tough close loss with Braves pitching problems & Reds starter Gray getting 9-strikeouts in 5.1 IP which includes 3-K's each for Donaldson, Freeman, & Flowers.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-foltynewicz-to-return-saturday-for-braves

*Folty to return Saturday as rotation takes shape*



AND 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120158353576083457
or 

https://www.foxsports.com/south/gal...-julio-teherans-middle-inning-problems-042119 

*Is this the solution to Julio Teheran’s middle-inning problems?*


----------



## biggdogg

Unconventional strategies are the new norm in MLB recently, so using Teheran as an "extended opener" followed by another young starter for 3-4 innings would be an interesting approach. Or maybe use Teheran as a long reliever.

I've also read where Waters and Pache are both lighting up the minors and if they continue raking, it may open the possibility of using Inciarte as a trade chip for bullpen help. Demeritte and Duvall (as hard as that is to believe...) are also being mentioned as possible trade options. The Giants have actually asked about Duvall already...


----------



## KyDawg

Seems like we been talking about the minors for 5 years. I know we have brought some good  kids up from the system, but when do we start seeing some great arms showing up, that are not either rehabbing in the minors or on the dl. If we dont spend some money of pitching, especially on the bullpen, we will be at a one and done team in the playoffs  at best.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice close win for the Braves with pitching going decently, especially better than usual with the bullpen NOT giving up any runs or hits.

Not expecting this to be much of a playoff team (if they make playoffs) like last year one series & done due to rebuilding still a work in process, but maybe several years down the road if things go well.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121227417169866760


EDIT UPDATE below . . . 


Nice news for Newcomb getting back on track in the minors below. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121426443697831938


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves lose close 3rd game with Reds after long rain delay. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/julio-teheran-mistakes-costly-vs-reds 

*Teheran, Freeman, and a lost chance vs. Reds *

*Late homer makes it close, but bases-loaded, no-out opportunity fizzles *



> doom the Braves in Thursday night’s 4-2 loss to the Reds





> Braves squandered a bases-loaded, no-out threat just before rain halted play in the middle of the seventh inning for two hours and 42 minutes. Play resumed at approximately 11:30 p.m. ET.





> Freddie Freeman made things interesting with the two-run homer he hit against Zach Duke in the eighth inning.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401075106 

Box Score  



> Teheran 6 IP, 5 H, 3 ER, 3 BB, 7 K
> 
> Parsons 2 IP, 1 ER, 3 BB
> 
> Freeman 3-4, HR, 2 RBI


----------



## biggdogg

Pitching problems aside, there is no way you get the bases loaded with no outs in the 7th and come away with nothing to show but three straight K's...


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Pitching problems aside, there is no way you get the bases loaded with no outs in the 7th and come away with nothing to show but three straight K's...



Braves managed just one hit with runners in scoring position - and it didn't even score a run. Enciate's at bat during the 7th was especially bad...he swung at two balls that were clearly well above the strike zone.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

More pitching majors & minors swaps before the game this evening. 

Hope Colorado stops rocking the Braves at home. 

Flowers was on fire yesterday hitting 4 for 4 with 2-HR's.  Hope it continues for him. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122211598955884544


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122219515365007360


----------



## Throwback




----------



## Duff

My o my


----------



## riprap

Past two nights have been awesome. Walk walk crack!...the new theme


----------



## Twiggbuster

Belt high fastballs-  geez.


----------



## DannyW

Okay...we know Kimbrel is not a closer option...at least until June or July. But the Braves have to address the role. Viscaino is out for the year. Minter is not working. Surely they have someone among the gazillion fabled young arms who can do a better job.

Pennants may not be won in April, but they sure can be lost. Last night was the 4th blown save for the Braves closers in 8 opportunities...a 50% rate. (As a point of reference, Kimbrel has successfully saved 92.6% of the save opportunities in his career.) 

Those 4 winnable games could really haunt the Braves in September.


----------



## biggdogg

Before last night, Minter was 3/3 in save opportunities...

The pen needs 3-4 new faces, but the good news is that the other 3 big boys in the East also have serious pitching concerns as well. So no one is pulling away. It's gonna be interesting when teams start making arms available in the next six weeks or so.

That said, Luke Jackson has been nothing short of spectacular since his opening day debacle. And I can't believe said something positive about Luke Jackson...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like AA is bringing in some pitching help below . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-acquire-reliever-jerry-blevins

*Braves acquire Blevins, option Parsons*

10 minutes ago



> Braves added Jerry Blevins to their bullpen on Sunday, acquiring the veteran left-handed reliever from the A's for cash considerations





> Blevins hasn't yet pitched in the Majors this season after signing a Minor League free-agent deal with Oakland in February. In seven Triple-A relief outings this season while in the A's organization, Blevins had a 1.69 ERA and 16 strikeouts in 10 2/3 innings.





> 35-year-old lefty specialist, who spent the past four seasons with the Mets, had a 4.85 ERA in 64 appearances last year, with 41 strikeouts in 42 2/3 innings






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122513666098724864


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122513668468617216


----------



## Throwback

When I watch a braves game now I have hank Williams junior’s “ballad of hank Williams” cued up in my playlist


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice couple wins with bullpen holding up well.

Nice having Albies on a batting roll.

Looks like Sobotka is having to take a break to heal his body up a bit.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/chad-sobotka-to-injured-list-with-abdominal-strain

*Sobotka (ab strain) to IL; Braves recall Dayton*



> Braves placed him on the injured list with a left abdominal strain suffered while throwing 31 pitches during Sunday afternoon’s win





> Braves recalled left-handed reliever Grant Dayton, who has posted a 1.69 ERA and recorded eight strikeouts while not issuing a walk in 5 1/3 innings for Triple-A Gwinnett this season. The 31-year-old is back at the Major League level for the first time since undergoing Tommy John surgery toward the end of his 2017 season with the Dodgers.





> Luke Jackson has established himself as the only reliable arm in Atlanta’s much-maligned bullpen.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123323572800380929


28-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123324435384229888



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123325989365395456


EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Bullpen does fine in Braves losing close game.



29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123427417429823488


47-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123644969452015616




> 680 The Fan tweet update:
> 
> Snit says Donaldson is feeling better today and is available off the bench. Likely back in the lineup tomorrow afternoon. #*Braves*
> 
> 1:22 PM - 1 May 2019


----------



## elfiii

Webb almost gave it away last night. Tomlin looks like Vizcaino's replacement in the closer slot and Minter surprisingly did not detonate in place last night and looked sharp as a tack. The bullpen still sux though.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> Webb almost gave it away last night. Tomlin looks like Vizcaino's replacement in the closer slot and Minter surprisingly did not detonate in place last night and looked sharp as a tack. The bullpen still sux though.



I hope if Tomlin assumes the closer role, he's nothing like Viz. Viz was garbage and made of glass from day one...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Webb almost gave it away last night. Tomlin looks like Vizcaino's replacement in the closer slot and Minter surprisingly did not detonate in place last night and looked sharp as a tack. The bullpen still sux though.



Glad *Webb* was pulled out after 3 batters, loading the bases with a single, walk, & walk, but that was his worse game so far in 7 total games this season while only giving up 1-walk, no runs, & no hits in other games.

Ya'll may not want to look now, but Braves are having a rough early game.

In *today's lunchtime gettaway game* before Braves travel to Miami, Folty blew up in 5th-inning giving away 5-runs & 6-hits.  Bullpen's Carle blew up in the 6th-inning giving away another 5-runs & 6-hits.  Going into the bottom of the 6th with Braves losing 11-0, the Atlanta bats responded with 4 consecutive singles (from Swanson, Freeman, Acuna, & Markakis) to deliver 2-runs.


----------



## dirtnap

I’m listening to it on the radio, it’s getting pretty comical


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> I’m listening to it on the radio, it’s getting pretty comical



You're a good Braves fan having it on the radio while I'm listening to something else on radio but following the game with live online web scoreboards.  My father's watching 'em on tv.

Interesting having Culberson pitching the 9th-inning, getting a 1st batter StrikeOut, but loads the bases with a single & 2 walks while getting 2 fly outs to bring in Braves for a final attempt at a late game batting rally with Padres ex-Braves Matt Whisler pitching to close the game.


----------



## dirtnap

Shane Carle 1.0 inning 5 runs Charlie Culberson 1.0 inning 0 runs?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> Shane Carle 1.0 inning 5 runs Charlie Culberson 1.0 inning 0 runs?



Nice lesson & demonstration to the bullpen how quickly they can be replaced.  Reckon that got their attention.



11-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124023103896662021


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124034462189273089



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124062796256358407


----------



## KyDawg

Take the bat away from him and put him in the bullpen.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Take the bat away from him and put him in the bullpen.



That's what I'm talkin' about. They need to put him where he is useful other than riding the pines and the occasional pinch hit duty. He's a good ball player.


----------



## biggdogg

I'm willing to bet that just a month ago no one in the Southeast would have ever imagined Luke Jackson being the best pitcher in the pen...


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> I'm willing to bet that just a month ago no one in the Southeast would have ever imagined Luke Jackson being the best pitcher in the pen...


Certainly not me


----------



## DannyW

Dang...that Max Fried slide was scary. The Marlin's catcher is a big dude, 6-3 and 227 lbs, and Fried took out the catcher's leg with his pitching arm in a full out head first slide. If the catcher's spikes had stayed stuck in the ground then Fried would have likely been injured.

Next 6 games will be interesting...on the road against two very good NL teams.


----------



## DSGB

biggdogg said:


> I'm willing to bet that just a month ago no one in the Southeast would have ever imagined Luke Jackson being the best pitcher in the pen...



He did a great job getting out of that jam created by Winkler, thus saving another stellar performance by Soroka. 

As exciting as it was seeing Austin Riley homer in his ML debut, I was just as impressed with the catch by the young fan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128822718030405632


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> I'm willing to bet that just a month ago no one in the Southeast would have ever imagined Luke Jackson being the best pitcher in the pen...





dirtnap said:


> Certainly not me



As of last night I'm a believer.


----------



## dirtnap

He’s looked good that’s for sure.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having at least one busting some good moves from the bullpen. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128853332943155202


----------



## biggdogg

Austin Riley may just put Ender out of a job...


----------



## DSGB

He can hit, fo sho.


----------



## antharper

biggdogg said:


> Austin Riley may just put Ender out of a job...


Lets hope so !


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Austin Riley may just put Ender out of a job...



Let's see if he develops. He's certainly making a rookie debut splash.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the bullpen does not give up another late game 8-runs like last night.

Looks like Venters is being replaced by Blevins. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129840293384269827


----------



## Duff

FREDDIE!!


----------



## DannyW

Last night summed up the season.

1. Starting pitcher puts the Braves in early hole.
2. Braves battle back to take the lead.
3. Bullpen blows the save.
4. Someone hits a homerun for a walk-off win.

For better or worse these are our 2019 Atlanta Braves.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Braves have beaten 3 pretty good teams after getting swept by the Dodgers.
Looking gooood!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Riley has been great at the plate but his base running has left a lot to be desired this far.    Guess he's not used to having to stop til he gets to the plate


----------



## Duff

Guess so. Lol.

 They’ll figure out his weak spots and he will struggle at some point, but if he keeps shooting it to right field he’ll be fine in the long run.


----------



## dirtnap

Mets finished off getting swept by the Marlins today. Gotta love New York fans they’re firing everybody?


----------



## westcobbdog

Our “Pin” just gave up a solo dinger in the 10th for the loss, as their Pin member with the crazy hair pitches ala Kimbrell.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves lose again with bullpen giving up extra inning walk off HR.  Wonder why Braves pitching is so good at giving away HomeRuns, including Folty starting pitching being better but still gave up 2-HR's which began in the 1st-inning. BTW, NO walks or BB's for either team in today's game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you did not hear about the latest pitching trade . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/anthony-swarzak-traded-to-braves 

*Braves get Swarzak in trade with Mariners*

*Atlanta sends Vizcaíno, Biddle to Seattle*



> The 33-year-old, who's made 299 career relief appearances over 10 Major League seasons, had a 5.27 ERA in 15 outings for the Mariners this year, with 17 strikeouts in 13 2/3 innings.





> Swarzak's best season was in 2017, when he had a 2.33 ERA and 91 strikeouts in 70 appearances for the White Sox and Brewers.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130529905702318080


----------



## biggdogg

Looks like AA is shaking things up in the pen. Minter sent down, Viz traded and Venters released. Newcomb seems to have settled in well as a reliever. Maybe the Braves bring a couple of San Fran's relievers home with them...


----------



## DannyW

I don't disagree with the moves AA made...status quo was not an option. But the moves overall have the feel of nothing really changed. More or less we swapped one ineffective reliever we didn't want for another ineffective reliever they didn't want. The most positive aspect of the trade is the Braves did dump some salary owed to Vizcaino.

Darren O'Day was just placed on the IL (again) and I am beginning to doubt he will be of any help this year. And maybe never given his age. I still believe the Braves will sign Kimbrel, I think the only reason he has not signed elsewhere is because he wants to finish his career with the Braves, but that only solves part of the problem. With a wealth of young talented arms in the minors, the most obvious path to resolving the bullpen problem is to promote from within the organization....there are not enough starting positions to accomodate all those pitchers as starters. Some of those guys will eventually have to be moved either to the bullpen or another team.

It's not panic time since none of the other NL East teams are pulling away from the pack. But I still worry that some of these winnable games the bullpen is losing right now might be the difference in making the playoffs as the division winner or as a wildcard. Or missing the playoffs entirely.


----------



## DSGB

Soroka was dealing again last night. Wish I could've stayed up to watch the whole game.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Use Tookie more-


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> In case you did not hear about the latest pitching trade . . .
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/anthony-swarzak-traded-to-braves
> 
> *Braves get Swarzak in trade with Mariners*
> 
> *Atlanta sends Vizcaíno, Biddle to Seattle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130529905702318080





> Swarzak compiled a 2-2 record with *a 5.27 ERA* in 15 games with Seattle this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> View attachment 969629



Yep, I'm not seeing much difference this season between him & Biddle's record besides more experience which also means he's 5-years older & way closer to retirement, but Braves have become a dumping ground for attempted rehab on players so reckon they hope to return Swarzak back to his better 2017 form from 2-years ago.  It's a roll of the dice gamble.


----------



## doenightmare

Is Kimbrel still sitting out? Now he could really shore up our Achilles heal.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, I'm not seeing much difference this season between him & Biddle's record besides more experience which also means he's 5-years older & way closer to retirement, but Braves have become a dumping ground for attempted rehab on players so reckon they hope to return Swarzak back to his better 2017 form from 2-years ago.  It's a roll of the dice gamble.



Check out the terms of the deal. The Mariners took the remaining salary of Vizcaino plus sent close to $3 mil to Atlanta. They get to see if Swarzak can benefit from a change of scenery for virtually nothing and don't have to pay Viz to sit at home for a second season in a row.



doenightmare said:


> Is Kimbrel still sitting out? Now he could really shore up our Achilles heal.



I don't see it happening. I could see the Braves trading for a few established arms for middle relief and maybe even trade for a closer. But Kimbrel is still dead set on 3 years at a minimum of $15 mil per. And he likely wouldn't pitch in an ML game till the end of June at best. I think Kimbrel would be better served looking for a new agent instead of a new team at this point. 

And closer isn't the teams achilles heel. Everything between the starter and the end of the game is. Although Jackson has done well in the closer role lately (can't believe I just sad that) and Newcomb has been dynamite since moving to the pen.


----------



## dixiecutter

Frustrating to watch. Not because the losses, but because this years team is only a couple of salaries from a real attempt. The low-budget-youth-ressurection movement is working, but it's gotten them as competitive as it ever will. To not add the pieces this season is not a timing disagreement, it's a squandered opportunity and I'm viewing it as a rip-off to the ticket buyers and sponsors.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Check out the terms of the deal. The Mariners took the remaining salary of Vizcaino plus sent close to $3 mil to Atlanta. They get to see if Swarzak can benefit from a change of scenery for virtually nothing and don't have to pay Viz to sit at home for a second season in a row.



The bull pen is a dumpster fire and management figures they will take a flyer on a 5.27 ERA old guy who *might* work out.

Where's Ted Turner when you need him?


----------



## doenightmare

elfiii said:


> The bull pen is a dumpster fire and management figures they will take a flyer on a 5.27 ERA old guy who *might* work out.
> 
> Where's Ted Turner when you need him?



Eggzactly - what we need is a good ostrich race.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Check out the terms of the deal. The Mariners took the remaining salary of Vizcaino plus sent close to $3 mil to Atlanta. They get to see if Swarzak can benefit from a change of scenery for virtually nothing and don't have to pay Viz to sit at home for a second season in a row.



I had not seen the money terms of the deal yet & was not sure which team paid cash so thanks for clarifying Braves received funds that maybe they can hold 'til after the MLB draft in the 1st week of June to hopefully use with savings in getting rid of Viz to help get Kimbrel if he remains available that long, but could then take him a month getting ready to pitch in the majors if he has not kept his arm ready for use in the big leagues.

Nice dumping Vizc finally, but wish him well in healing up again & getting back into MLB action.  Penalty free Swarzak trying a go with the Braves has chances he could improve.  Losing younger LHP Biddle that may turn around soon for the better could turn out as a tough loss but going somewhere else may help him improve quicker.

Yep, AA shaking up the bullpen could help improve & motivate the rest to bring their best, even if this change is only a perceived improvement & create perception that he's doing something about bullpen problems.

Will not surprise me if Newcomb continues doing well in the bullpen that he could still get more chances as a starter if any current starters have significant problems.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/press-re...-swarzak-from-seattle?t=braves-press-releases 

Braves Official Press Release 

*Braves acquire RHP Anthony Swarzak from Seattle*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130821159254155264


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bullpen's Luke Jackson in the 9th gives up 3-runs & 4-hits to lose the lead & game for the Braves.  Reckon his good performance streak was eventually going to end sometime.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Bullpen's Luke Jackson in the 9th gives up 3-runs & 4-hits to lose the lead & game for the Braves.  Reckon his good performance streak was eventually going to end sometime.



I've been one of his biggest critics since he put on a Braves uni. But I'll give him a pass on the last two blown saves. Just rotten baseball luck on both occasions. His blown save the other night was on two of the most ridiculous "Baltimore chops" I've ever seen, one over Freddy's head and one over Donaldson's head. Last night, nothing was hit hard. He gave up an infield single to Pablo Sandoval! That's a total fluke if I've ever seen one...


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Bullpen's Luke Jackson in the 9th gives up 3-runs & 4-hits to lose the lead & game for the Braves.  Reckon his good performance streak was eventually going to end sometime.


He started a new one today. Touki looked good as well after he got settled. Good win this afternoon. Good series overall in SF.

Riley is hitting the ball like it owes him money.

Relax about the 'pen, it's the most unpredictable part of the game anymore. Every year it seems like guys who were "automatic" lose it; meanwhile, some never-will-be reclamation project suddenly becomes unhittable. Spending isn't the answer as much as running through guys until you find the right ones.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> I've been one of his biggest critics since he put on a Braves uni. But I'll give him a pass on the last two blown saves. Just rotten baseball luck on both occasions. His blown save the other night was on two of the most ridiculous "Baltimore chops" I've ever seen, one over Freddy's head and one over Donaldson's head. Last night, nothing was hit hard. He gave up an infield single to Pablo Sandoval! That's a total fluke if I've ever seen one...



Yep, no pitcher can be perfect or good all the time.  Glad LJ gets the win this afternoon doing well again in the final 4th game for Braves to get the series win.  Previous game still had other players expression confidence in him right after it as seen in the quotes below.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131073779923206145



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131073427568128000


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> He started a new one today. Touki looked good as well after he got settled. Good win this afternoon. Good series overall in SF.
> 
> Riley is hitting the ball like it owes him money.
> 
> Relax about the 'pen, it's the most unpredictable part of the game anymore. Every year it seems like guys who were "automatic" lose it; meanwhile, some never-will-be reclamation project suddenly becomes unhittable. Spending isn't the answer as much as running through guys until you find the right ones.



Yep, nice of LJ in his next game today to bring a fine multi-inning performance & credited for the win.  Bullpen performances can be unpredictable & a roll of the dice with chances to go either way.

Braves are getting their money's worth with Austin Riley's 1st week in the majors.  Wonder if he's also sparking other players bats to heat up showing us how hitting can be contagious on a team.  Braves have won 7 of 9 games since Riley arrived in the bigs.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-makes-braves-rookie-history-with-hr



> Riley became the first Braves player in the last 111 years and the ninth Major Leaguer in history to hit five homers in the first nine games of his career. He’s also the second player age 22 or younger to do that in Major League history, joining Carlos Delgado (1993-94).






http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401075472



> Atlanta hit eight home runs in the four games with San Francisco, the most the Braves have hit in one series at the Giants' waterfront ballpark. They hit seven in a four-game series at Oracle Park in 2012.





> Riley had three in this series. The 22-year-old became the fastest player in Braves history during the live-ball era to hit his first five home runs.





> Luke Jackson (3-1), who blew his fourth save on Tuesday, retired six batters to win. The Braves closer called Riley "a human cheat code" and said the rookie has made a quick impression on his teammates.





> "You expect it now," Jackson said.





> Atlanta's win overshadowed a strong outing by Giants starter Madison Bumgarner. The big lefty allowed two runs on six hits, walked two and left with a 4-2 lead. Bumgarner has a 2.12 ERA in nine games against the Braves since his last loss to them on Aug. 25, 2012.






49-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131720626828222466


Fox Sports Braves retweeted:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131713020982247424



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131720164750192640


----------



## DannyW

After just 9 games, Austin Riley has inserted himself firmly into the ROY race. It's hard to imagine a faster start to his career. And I am not only talking about his bat...his has made some sparkling plays defensively too. And he is playing out of his normal position for the most part.

Soon the pitchers will be making adjustments for how they pitch to him. It will be interesting to see how he responds.

Good job by Luke Jackson...you could see the determination in his face.He was NOT going to let SF score. But Blevins...wow...can we not come up with a better option? Brian McCann? Blooper the mascot?


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> But Blevins...wow...can we not come up with a better option? Brian McCann? Blooper the mascot?


Culberson had already been on the field for the whole game.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> He started a new one today. Touki looked good as well after he got settled. Good win this afternoon. Good series overall in SF.
> 
> Riley is hitting the ball like it owes him money.
> 
> Relax about the 'pen, it's the most unpredictable part of the game anymore. Every year it seems like guys who were "automatic" lose it; meanwhile, some never-will-be reclamation project suddenly becomes unhittable. Spending isn't the answer as much as running through guys until you find the right ones.


 
I'm trying hard to like them both. The bullpen has been a roller coaster ride so far this year as opposed to last year's no bullpen at all. They both did have a good outing yesterday and Jackson slammed the door in the bottom of the 13th.

Riley is the real deal. Interestingly enough ESPN doesn't show him on the Braves depth chart at 3B or Left. I suspect that may be about to change if he stays on fire like this. The question is who winds up on the bubble?


----------



## Coenen

Either gotta be Ender or Camargo unless they want to continue to use Newcomb and Touki as multi-inning relievers and potentially drop a guy from the pen.

Hate to say it, but it's probably Camargo. Unless maybe they deal Culberson or possibly Markakis for an RP. Those two would seem to have the most trade value(J-Don?). It'll be an interesting summer.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Either gotta be Ender or Camargo unless they want to continue to use Newcomb and Touki as multi-inning relievers and potentially drop a guy from the pen.
> 
> Hate to say it, but it's probably Camargo. Unless maybe they deal Culberson or possibly Markakis for an RP. Those two would seem to have the most trade value(J-Don?). It'll be an interesting summer.



Camargo is the one with the worst batting average. His D is strong but his plate appearances have been awful and Riley is tearing the cover off the ball. Inciarte is probably safe because it's obvious they want to get Riley boo koo playing time at 3rd which is his normal position and we're thin in the outfield.

It could be Donaldson too but right now I think he's the steady experienced hand and they are going to want to keep him around as maybe a late season trade to shore up the pen if it looks like the Braves will make the playoffs and Riley stays hot. At some point the pitchers figure out Riley and his hitting will cool off some so keeping Donaldson around for now is a safe bet.

Culberson's got a hot bat right now too so he could be trade bait and then they could slide Riley in as 3rd on the depth chart for 3rd base and pick up a reliever for the pen.

Glad I'm not Braves management. They got a tough choice to make.


----------



## biggdogg

If anyone gets traded, it'll be Ender for his defense. There are a lot teams that are weak in the outfield (San Fran comes to mind, and they have a couple good relievers that will be on the trading block soon). Highly doubtful Donaldson gets traded since the Braves would likely have to eat a big portion of his contract to move him. And they won't trade Markakis because of his influence in the clubhouse and on a very young group of outfielders. Riley probably get the vast majority of his time in left and they sign a low cost rental or move Camargo to LF for next season until Pache is ready, moving Riley back to 3B in 2020. Culberson and Camargo ain't going anywhere. Ender is the odd man out. He will get traded in the next few weeks as part of a package deal for pen help because unfortunately, we won't get much for him on his own right now the way he's hitting. Or not hitting as the case may be...


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> I'm trying hard to like them both. The bullpen has been a roller coaster ride so far this year as opposed to last year's no bullpen at all. They both did have a good outing yesterday and Jackson slammed the door in the bottom of the 13th.
> 
> Riley is the real deal. Interestingly enough ESPN doesn't show him on the Braves depth chart at 3B or Left. I suspect that may be about to change if he stays on fire like this. The question is who winds up on the bubble?





biggdogg said:


> If anyone gets traded, it'll be Ender for his defense. There are a lot teams that are weak in the outfield (San Fran comes to mind, and they have a couple good relievers that will be on the trading block soon). Highly doubtful Donaldson gets traded since the Braves would likely have to eat a big portion of his contract to move him. And they won't trade Markakis because of his influence in the clubhouse and on a very young group of outfielders. Riley probably get the vast majority of his time in left and they sign a low cost rental or move Camargo to LF for next season until Pache is ready, moving Riley back to 3B in 2020. Culberson and Camargo ain't going anywhere. Ender is the odd man out. He will get traded in the next few weeks as part of a package deal for pen help because unfortunately, we won't get much for him on his own right now the way he's hitting. Or not hitting as the case may be...


Ender might as well have his bags packed


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Kyle Wright called up to help pitching efforts.  Hope Folty is up to the challenge & can last long innings to hold off Cardinals in tonight's game.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131982924260216832



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132019710378299392



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132019168721735681


Atlanta Braves retweeted:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131988336409817088


----------



## dirtnap

I didn’t know much about Swarzak, coming from the American League, but from what I’ve seen so far?


----------



## DannyW

I also think that Ender is the odd man out. Especially with Pache coming on strong. Ender has a lot of value...not many 3-time Gold Glove center fielders on the market. And while he is in a batting slump right now, he owns a .286 career BA and he is not going to hit .218 forever. A change of scenery might be the best for him too.

The Braves have a capable, and seasoned, backup outfielder already. His name is Adam Duvall....the forgotten man. Yes, I know he had a miserable time at the plate last year but right now he is as hot as Austin Riley was on the AAA club. Currently he is batting .266 with 15 dingers and 38 RBI's. And he has cut his strikeout rate way down to below 20%. He is a plus defender with above average speed. Kind of surprised that he is still sitting in AAA...a lot of teams would probably like to have him on their major league roster.

I agree with what someone said above...AA is going to have some tough personnel decisions to make this summer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry to see Bullpen's Winkler give up 4-runs & 4-hits including 3-run HR in the 8th-inning for Saturday Braves 6-3 loss while Phillies, Mets, & Nats win.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132456866586472450



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132456562356838400


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> I agree with what someone said above...AA is going to have some tough personnel decisions to make this summer.


Hard to get good value for vets anymore. Prospects are the currency of the league, and teams know The Braves have too many mouths to feed. Anthopolous has been really good at identifying and keeping his best talent so far.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bullpen holds 'em while Braves bats have late game rally thru extra innings for the game & series win to get 5-series wins in a row.


----------



## DannyW

I only saw parts of the game but I tuned in the 9th to see the Cardinal's pitcher who throws 104 MPH. The 4 batters he faced should be must-see TV for young aspiring pitchers...it proves that movement and location are more important than pure raw speed. And having secondary pitches is a plus also.


----------



## DannyW

Looking through some stats on the Gwinnett Stripers and found something that is intriqing. They have a 30 year old relief pitcher named Ben Rowen, I have never heard of him, who is in his 10th season in the minors. He got called up to the majors for a cup of coffee twice, pitched a total of 11 innings without much success. 

What's interesting is that he has a career ERA of 2.33 in the minors...a period that spans 10 years and nearly 500 innings. In other words, he has been consistently terrific as a minor league reliever, and over a long period of time. Not especially home run prone either averaging only 1 HR every 27 innings pitched. He also has a nice win/loss record of 32 - 16 which is also remarkable since he has only started 3 games in his entire career.

Sounds like a perfect candidate to promote and see how he does with the big league club. With a career 2.33 ERA he obviously has nothing left to prove by pitching in the minor league.


----------



## mark-7mag

I like the position we are in with all the talent that we can afford to trade.


----------



## KyDawg

Why did the Bravos not play today. I thought every team played on Memorial Day. IIRC they use to play a lot of double headers on this day.


----------



## KyDawg

Why did the Bravos not play today. I thought every team played on Memorial Day. IIRC they use to play a lot of double headers on this day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you are interested & did not see this . . .

Also, Thursday May 30th is the next day off for the Braves.




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/how-ender-inciarte-will-affect-braves-roster

*How will Inciarte's return affect roster?*

*After the June draft, how likely are the Braves to sign Dallas or Kimbrel? *

May 27, 2019




Also, in case you have not noticed the Braves record with 30-wins & 24-losses after one-third of the season with 54 games played of 162 total, they are tracking on pace for a 90-win season.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Also, in case you have not noticed the Braves record with 30-wins & 24-losses after one-third of the season with 54 games played of 162 total, they are tracking on pace for a 90-win season.



That ain't gonna cut it. They need to bump it up over 100 wins. They don't have the bullpen horsepower to do that and we're burning daylight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> That ain't gonna cut it. They need to bump it up over 100 wins. They don't have the bullpen horsepower to do that and we're burning daylight.



Yep, there's lots they need but it ain't looking likely they are going to get it, especially the bullpen. 

I'm just glad they are trending to pulling away from that losing record they carried for so long to start the season, then kept bouncing up & down between a winning record & a losing record.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, there's lots they need but it ain't looking likely they are going to get it, especially the bullpen.
> 
> I'm just glad they are trending to pulling away from that losing record they carried for so long to start the season, then kept bouncing up & down between a winning record & a losing record.



Yeah. There was a lot of smoke at the start of the season but no fire. At least they have a winning record now. They need to get off their wallet and go get some relief pitching but that ain't gonna happen. It's a shame too because they definitely have all of the other necessary ingredients already on the field.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Yeah. There was a lot of smoke at the start of the season but no fire. At least they have a winning record now. They need to get off their wallet and go get some relief pitching but that ain't gonna happen. It's a shame too because they definitely have all of the other necessary ingredients already on the field.



Yep, winning record is so much better than a losing record, especially for a rebuilding team.

Good for them having other needed ingredients, but looking forward to their progress hopefully into playoff form better than last season just in case they advance far enough to make it to the post-season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

A few weeks ago my father brought this observation to my attention.  After reviewing the last couple months of the season, it appears when the Braves return from road games, they have fallen into an unfortunate pattern of losing at least their 1st home game like they did Tuesday night's game. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133572111094702085



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133571742193016832


----------



## biggdogg

While the Braves won't be getting off their wallet, so to speak, some of the pitching depth they have in AAA and AA (as well as a certain center fielder...) will be filling out change of address forms here soon. San Fran for one has some good relievers the Braves want and I wouldn't be at all surprised if they trade for a starter as well.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> A few weeks ago my father brought this observation to my attention.  After reviewing the last couple months of the season, it appears when the Braves return from road games, they have fallen into an unfortunate pattern of losing at least their 1st home game like they did Tuesday night's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133572111094702085
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133571742193016832



Fried had a bad outing last night giving up a bunch of first pitch hits but the reality is the Nats just plain old overpowered the Braves last night. The Nat's bullpen is a train wreck but who needs a bullpen when you have starters like theirs?


----------



## Duff

One thing about the baby braves, they’re very seldom out of a game. Fun to watch


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Fried had a bad outing last night giving up a bunch of first pitch hits but the reality is the Nats just plain old overpowered the Braves last night. The Nat's bullpen is a train wreck but who needs a bullpen when you have starters like theirs?



Yep, Fried had a bad 6th-inning disaster giving up 3-runs, 2-hits, 3-walks, 1-hit-by-pitch while having lots of trouble locating his pitches. 

Strasburg wore us out with 11-K's in 7-IP but we finally got to him in the 4th with 2-runs & 3-hits.  Nats bullpen still took 5-K's in 2-IP but in the 8th we still got 2-runs, 2-hits, 1-HR.

3-K's by Swanson & Markakis
2-K's by Acuna, Freddie (no hits), Albies (no hits)



Tonight's pitching battle, ex-Braves/Nats Anibal Sanchez (0-6, 5.10) going against Braves Gausman (2-3, 4.33).


----------



## Duff

Might be out of this one!  8-0 thru 1.2 innings. Ouch!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Braves stinking it up at home with Gausman gives up 4-runs in the 1st & 4-runs in the 2nd, then Winkler gives up 5-runs in the 5th.



30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133915210597765120


18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133874245669404672


50-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134069561433710592


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Appears attention to battle & acquire free agents Keuchel & Kimbrel is heating up just before the June 2nd MLB Draft with associated penalties deadline.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134097133211127808



https://www.mlb.com/news/dallas-keuchel-rumors-c297610496

*Teams reportedly are eyeing Keuchel (& Kimbrel)*

_May 30_



> _May 30:_ We’re just days before the MLB Draft, at which point teams will no longer need to surrender a pick to sign Keuchel, per the rules for players who reject a qualifying offer.





> In addition to the Yankees and Rays, who have been previously mentioned as potential suitors for Keuchel, Heyman is hearing the Twins, Braves, Cardinals and Brewers could all be in the mix for the left-hander’s services.





> Julio Teheran, Mike Foltynewicz and Kevin Gausman have pitched better lately for the Braves, putting less pressure on youngsters Mike Soroka and Max Fried. Keuchel, though, would give the club a battle-tested starter who could make the difference in what will likely be a close National League East race with the Phillies.





> *Keuchel would consider one-year contract*





> May 28: After initially seeking a multi-year deal, Keuchel now appears open to a one-year deal. ESPN's Buster Olney reported Tuesday that Keuchel would consider a prorated deal that would pay him close to $18 million. With two months of the season already in the books, such an arrangement would likely make more contenders consider signing Keuchel as a short-term rental.





> It’s the latest proof that New York could be interested in the free-agent lefty after the MLB Draft. Signing Keuchel before the June 2 Draft would cost the Yankees their second-highest pick, which is No. 38 overall, as well as the $1.952 million in signing bonus pool money associated with the slot.





> Braves general manager Alex Anthopoulos also indicated Sunday on MLB Network Radio that the team is doing its due diligence on Keuchel and Kimbrel, though it appears the latter is a more likely target based on Atlanta's bullpen problems.





Time = 1:34

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132661254173155332


----------



## elfiii

We just couldn't tolerate it last night and changed the channel after the 2nd inning. These two games against the Nats were ugly. If the Braves are going to make it to the playoffs they are going to have to get a whole lot better fast.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Finally got the clarification I was looking for about teams acquiring free agents Keuchel & Kimbrel on exactly why there are costly penalties & when penalties expire as explained in the sports news item below. 



https://www.mlb.com/news/why-keuchel-and-kimbrel-could-sign-after-draft 

*Why Kimbrel, Keuchel might sign soon*

9:34 AM EDT



> Left-hander Dallas Keuchel has a Cy Young Award, a World Series ring and two All-Star selections. Right-hander Craig Kimbrel has been one of the most dominant closers in baseball history. Yet neither has found a home for 2019, roughly one-third of the way into the season.





> That could change soon, thanks to the arrival of the MLB Draft, which begins Monday at 7 p.m. ET, and runs through Wednesday.





> Because the Astros made Keuchel a one-year, $17.9 million qualifying offer in November, and the Red Sox did the same for Kimbrel, both players had their free agencies tied to Draft compensation. When a player rejects a QO and then signs with a new team, that team is subject to a penalty that affects its Draft picks.





> *When can they sign without them costing the signing team a pick?*
> 
> Kimbrel and Keuchel can sign as of 12:01 a.m. ET on the day of the first round of the Draft without affecting the Draft order. In other words, the penalties expire as of the wee hours of Monday morning.





> *Braves:* They could bring back Kimbrel to bolster a shaky bullpen, or even add Keuchel as veteran rotation protection. While Atlanta only would have lost the 60th overall pick by signing one before the Draft -- as a revenue-sharing recipient, the Braves lose their third selection -- the bigger issue would have been the more than $1.1 million in bonus pool money associated with it. Losing that would give Atlanta less flexibility with its first two picks (No. 9 and No. 21), while it already is dealing with limitations on the international market due to rules violations.


----------



## DannyW

I have contended for months that Kimbrel will eventually sign with the Braves. I think Kibrel is using the free agency system differently than most players. Usually the players use it to get the maximum salary, regardless of the team or city, but I think Kimbrel is a little different. Of course he wants a fair contract but I believe the team he signs with is equally important to him. He grew up watching the Braves, they are relatively local to his hometown in Alabama, and they were his first team. Plus the Braves are a contender. He wants to be a Brave.

Let's face it...the difference in money between $11 million a year and $14 million isn't going to change his life one bit. Just about anything he wants can be had on an $11 million annual salary. And over the past 9 years he has already earned over $55 million...he should already be set for life financially. But playing for the Braves versus the Phillies or Padres COULD make his life easier and better on a personal level.

But I could be wrong. We will see next week.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves leading 3-0 had bullpen's Webb trying to give away the game in the top of 8th giving away back to back HR's for 3-runs to tie the game, but fortunately Atlanta's bats responded & did not let that hold them back to get 4-runs in the bot of 8th to get the win. Nice having Teheran delivering good game performances. 

Phillies losing 4 consecutive games, which includes being swept by the Dodgers, helped Braves make up lost ground during their 3 game loss streak earlier this week but now only 1.0 game behind 1st place Phillies. 



12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135283261264076801


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135225815614889984



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135295325839810560


45-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135242656592932867


----------



## biggdogg

Teheran has looked fantastic the last 5 weeks. The problem is, he apparently is only good for 5 innings. Gonna need a better long relief option than Webb on days Julio pitches.


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> Teheran has looked fantastic the last 5 weeks. The problem is, he apparently is only good for 5 innings. Gonna need a better long relief option than Webb on days Julio pitches.


Julio has looked much better the last month for sure, but I’m always still on edge when he’s pitching. Although he’s not giving up runs it just seems like every start he’s constantly flirting with disaster.


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> Julio has looked much better the last month for sure, but I’m always still on edge when he’s pitching. Although he’s not giving up runs it just seems like every start he’s constantly flirting with disaster.



Walks are still an issue, but he is keeping the ball on the ground for the most part. Considering how rough Folty and Gausman have been so far, I'll take what I can get from Julio right now. 

I believe Bumgarner or Strohman will end up in Atlanta sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With the MLB Draft starting today, no surprise the Braves will be focusing on pitchers for a priority as usual.

Wonder who free agents Kimbrel & Keuchel are talking to today???

Wonder who Atlanta will get in the 2019 draft that will help shape their future.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135400726153367553










https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-draft-preview-2019

*Arms likely Braves' Draft focus*

*Club has taken pitcher with 1st pick last 4 years *



> This year, the Braves have $11,532,200 to spend on picks made through the first 10 rounds. They have the sixth-highest bonus pool, which includes $4,949,100 slotted for the ninth pick (compensation for Carter) and $3,132,300 slotted for the 21st pick.





> Braves have taken a pitcher with their first pick each of the first four years





> *The Braves’ recent top picks:*
> 
> 2018: Carter Stewart, RHP, (Japan)
> 
> 2017: Kyle Wright, RHP, (Triple-A Gwinnett)
> 
> 2016: Ian Anderson, RHP (Double-A Mississippi)
> 
> 2015: Kolby Allard, LHP, (Triple-A Gwinnett)
> 
> 2014: Braxton Davidson, OF (currently injured, Class A Advanced Florida in 2018)






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135616800941625344



https://www.mlb.com/news/potential-fits-for-craig-kimbrel

*8 contenders who could use Craig Kimbrel*

12:06 AM EDT



> Craig Kimbrel hasn’t thrown a competitive pitch since last year’s World Series, but that could finally change in the near future.





> making a move for the 31-year-old





> The biggest question surrounding Kimbrel is this: what is he willing to sign for? The early-winter talk of him wanting a five- or six-year contract is gone, but unlike Keuchel, who appears to be willing to sign a one-year deal and become a free agent again next offseason, Kimbrel is said to be seeking a three-year deal worth $15 million to $17 million per year. Can he find a team to give him that?





> The Braves were the team most connected to Kimbrel this winter, which makes sense given that he pitched the first five years of his career with Atlanta. Two months into the regular season, the fit is even more obvious: The Braves’ 4.45 bullpen ERA ranks 10th in the NL and the closer spot has been a black hole. Luke Jackson leads the team with eight saves, but he has four blown saves to go with them. The Mets and Nationals have been disappointments, leaving the Braves as the primary challenger to the Phillies in the NL East. If one of those two teams sign Kimbrel, that could be a difference maker.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/insider/story/_/id/26886234/olney-six-teams-watch-kimbrel-keuchel-sign

*Six teams to watch with Kimbrel, Keuchel finally about to sign*

11:00 AM ET



> they remember how Kimbrel struggled to throw strikes in the postseason last year





> remember that when the Red Sox had a chance to close out the Dodgers in the World Series, Boston manager Alex Cora went with Chris Sale, rather than Kimbrel, and they wonder what that really meant





> one GM noted over the weekend, if teams were salivating over two decorated pitchers, Keuchel and Kimbrel would already be under contract


----------



## biggdogg

Hmmmm, through the first two rounds the Braves picked a catcher at number 8, and Shortstops at 21 and 60 and no pitchers. That is definitely unusual for them. From what I've read on him, Langeliers out of Baylor would have been the top catcher in most any other draft.


----------



## DannyW

This draft was pitching weak. The catcher they took apparently has a high ceiling. Be interesting to see how quickly they move him up through the organization with Flowers and McCann well into their 30's, and with questions still surrounding Contreras in the minors.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Braves drafting some reinforcements to develop for the future.

In the college playoffs bound for Omaha, Atlanta's 1st pick Shea Langeliers this past game on Sat. June 1st hit 3-HR's, 11-RBI's.

Also, pleasant unexpected surprise of Phillies losing their 5th consecutive game to help Braves game back ground to now only be 0.5 games behind them for 1st place in the division.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136028067913244673



https://www.mlb.com/draft/tracker/all/team/braves

*2019 DRAFT TRACKER for Atlanta Braves*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135699572930547712


12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135056887823552512


Time = 3:49




*Braves draft Baylor catcher Shea Langeliers with No. 9 overall pick*


> Fox Sports South
> 
> Braves VP of scouting Dana Brown discusses drafting Baylor catcher Shea Langeliers with the No. 9 overall pick in the 2019 MLB Draft.






























































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136090324810514432


----------



## DannyW

Fun math regarding Austin Riley...

If Riley plays the rest of the games this year (probably not) and continues to produce at his current rate (absolutely not...who are we kidding) he will end up hitting 57 home runs with 159 RBIs...in just 120 games. Over the course of a full 162 game season that works out to 77 HR's and 212 RBI's.

Completely unrealistic projections of course, again it's just fun math, but they do tell the story of how incredibly hot his bat has been so far in his short major league career.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Fun math regarding Austin Riley...
> 
> If Riley plays the rest of the games this year (probably not) and continues to produce at his current rate (absolutely not...who are we kidding) he will end up hitting 57 home runs with 159 RBIs...in just 120 games. Over the course of a full 162 game season that works out to 77 HR's and 212 RBI's.
> 
> Completely unrealistic projections of course, again it's just fun math, but they do tell the story of how incredibly hot his bat has been so far in his short major league career.



Definitely fun to watch. Homers aside, the best thing I've seen in Riley is that he hasn't struck out all that much, which was a big knock on him coming up through the minors.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> Fun math regarding Austin Riley...
> 
> If Riley plays the rest of the games this year (probably not) and continues to produce at his current rate (absolutely not...who are we kidding) he will end up hitting 57 home runs with 159 RBIs...in just 120 games. Over the course of a full 162 game season that works out to 77 HR's and 212 RBI's.
> 
> Completely unrealistic projections of course, again it's just fun math, but they do tell the story of how incredibly hot his bat has been so far in his short major league career.



Realistically speaking he could knock in over 100 RBI's this year if they keep him up here in the show which I think they will because his defense in Left is excellent and his bat is on fire.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you are interested & did not see this . . .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136315993251340290



> William is the brother of Cubs catcher Willson Contreras. The Braves signed him as a non-drafted free agent, February 1, 2015.





EDIT UPDATE below . . .



No Craig Kimbrel for the Braves bullpen.

Yesterday, Twins were rumored to have the priority lead to get 'em.

All day today, Cubs were rumored to take the lead to get 'em who finally got him.



https://www.mlb.com/news/craig-kimbrel-cubs-deal

*Cubs have multiyear deal with Kimbrel*

an hour ago


OR


https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/26907181/source-cubs-kimbrel-reach-3-year-43m-deal

*Cubs, Kimbrel reach 3-year, $43M deal*

10:31 PM ET



> Kimbrel will earn $10 million this season and $16 million in 2020 and 2021. There is a $1 million buyout on a club/vesting option for the fourth year.





> Kimbrel, the National League Rookie of the Year in 2011, led the NL in saves during his first four seasons with Atlanta Braves and signed a four-year, $42 million contract prior to the 2014 season. He was traded on the eve of the 2015 season to the San Diego Padres, who in 2016 traded Kimbel to the Red Sox -- with whom he experienced his career-best season in 2017, before experiencing a slight dip in fastball velocity in 2018.


----------



## KyDawg

We got a bunch of penny pinchers running the Braves. Not that I think Kimbrel was a person, that we needed to spend a lot of money on.


----------



## biggdogg

Glad the Braves didn't bite on that contract. I'd rather see that kind of money spent on a starter that can eat up some innings. With Julio only good for 5 innings a game, Fried and Soroka possibly hitting an innings limit come August/September, Folty throwing batting practice and Gausman not long for the rotation, a solid starter is becoming a priority.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Even though it does not look like there's room on the roster, ex-Braves player & past Astros teammate of Brian McCann, Evan Gattis, is still an experienced free agent & available, especially if a Braves catcher goes down with an injury. 



https://www.mlb.com/news/seven-available-free-agents-worth-signing 

*7 other free agents still ripe for the taking*



> Evan Gattis, *C/DH, age 32*
> Gattis spent the offseason smashing plastic baseballs, which maybe isn’t the ideal training regimen but still shouldn’t discourage anyone from signing a guy who hit 25 homers last year. Gattis is only 32, an imposing designated hitter and a guy with considerable postseason experience. His lack of on-base skills and defensive issues limit his utility for a whole season, but for a team that could use that extra oomph in a push for the postseason, he’s ideal,


----------



## Nitram4891

I like Gattis but I don't see how he fits into this team at all, we've got plenty of bats.  



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Even though it does not look like there's room on the roster, ex-Braves player & past Astros teammate of Brian McCann, Evan Gattis, is still an experienced free agent & available, especially if a Braves catcher goes down with an injury.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/news/seven-available-free-agents-worth-signing
> 
> *7 other free agents still ripe for the taking*


----------



## biggdogg

I don't see any of the available free agents truly benefiting the Braves. We don't have any real problems with the bats. And I'm not sure I'm sold on signing a pitcher that hasn't seen action since last October. There will likely be a lot of good pitchers on bad teams coming available in the coming weeks.


----------



## Coenen

I wouldn't have a single one of those guys on a National League club. I could maybe see a Gattis or Holliday DH'ing, but not playing the field.

The Braves seem to feel they've got long term solutions in-house. Thus far they've been right. I'm sure they'll eventually make a "Verlander to the Astros" sort of move, but I like that they're staying committed to the long game not rushing it.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> The Braves seem to feel they've got long term solutions in-house. Thus far they've been right. I'm sure they'll eventually make a "Verlander to the Astros" sort of move, but I like that they're staying committed to the long game not rushing it.



Obviously they are heavily invested in the 20 year program because the last 10 have sucked and this year isn't much of an improvement over last year.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> Obviously they are heavily invested in the 20 year program because the last 10 have sucked and this year isn't much of an improvement over last year.


Last year being a 90 win season and a division title?

You're far too pessimistic.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Sources are saying we are in the front of the pack for Keuchel.   Seems like the best move we could make to boost the team effort right now.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Last year being a 90 win season and a division title?
> 
> You're far too pessimistic.



Pitching was our downfall last year or we could have been a 100 + win team and maybe gone to the big dance but that's a definite maybe. If anything our pitching this year is worse than last year with the exception of Fried and Soroka it looks like hitters on opposing teams are starting to figure Fried out too. Folty doesn't have the good stuff either because he's lost it or he hasn't rehabbed 100%. Teheran can make it 5 innings but usually he's in trouble by then and his pitch count is off the chart. Gausman? Gimme a break. 6.15 ERA and he detonated in place last night. Our bullpen is a train wreck. The combined team ERA is over 4 but only because Soroka's 1.4 ERA keeps it from being off the charts.

And we're barely 1/3 of the way through the season. We are not going to have any 20 game winners this year. Maybe not even close.

Then there's the money thing. I'll grant you the Braves are on a "ute movement" but once they get 'em coached up and they want more money the Braves trade them away for some guy who's near the end of his career, has lost several steps, has no pop in his bat and is just looking to squeeze one or two more years out before they kick him to the curb. Josh Donaldson comes to mind maybe? The good news is the Braves do like to recycle the phenoms that brought up in their system once they are wore out. Brian McCann anybody?

I'll still watch them on TV but when it's 6 to 1 in the 4th I'm changing the channel and I'm sure not going to pay the price of admission so I can see the bullpen blow another save in Suntrust park. 

By the way, what are they going to call it once Suntrust and BB&T finish their merger? That bank won't even be headquartered in the ATL.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

mizzippi jb said:


> Sources are saying we are in the front of the pack for Keuchel.   Seems like the best move we could make to boost the team effort right now.



Thanks for the update.  When I checked earlier today, that rumor was not posted by the larger sports websites & the Yankees have been the lead contender for Keuchel the last several days.  Glad to hear Braves are currently at top of the mix.  Of course, Atlanta is not likely to compete with the deep pockets of NY.



https://www.mlb.com/news/dallas-keuchel-rumors-c297610496

*Braves emerge as favorites to sign Keuchel*

3:38 PM EDT



> *Braves now in lead to sign Keuchel?*
> 
> _June 6:_ The Braves have emerged as the frontrunners for Keuchel, a source told MLB.com’s Mark Feinsand on Thursday. Per Feinsand, the Yankees remain in the mix, but Atlanta appears to be making a push.





> Feinsand first reported Tuesday that the Braves and Yankees were the favorites to sign the left-hander, per a source, with another source saying he believed that New York was leading the race.





> Keuchel is believed to be willing to consider a one-year deal for the right price





> As Feinsand notes, Keuchel has a close relationship with Braves catcher Brian McCann from their days together in Houston, which could help sway the left-hander to join Atlanta if its offer is similar to New York's.


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> Sources are saying we are in the front of the pack for Keuchel.   Seems like the best move we could make to boost the team effort right now.




Agree. Not doing backflips over it, but at present time, he’s the best option.


----------



## dirtnap

Reports coming in Keuchel has agreed to terms with the Braves. No word on specifics of the deal yet. I hope I’m wrong but I don’t feel great about it. He went 12-11 last year on probably the 2nd best team in the majors.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Just checked the Braves website to find the good news, then came here to be glad it was already reported.

Shocking & surprising but looks like Braves & Keuchel have agreed on a 1-year $13-Million deal.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dallas-keuchel-braves-deal

*Braves, Keuchel in agreement on deal*

17 minutes ago



> Braves and left-hander Dallas Keuchel have reportedly agreed to terms on a contract, according to multiple reports. The deal was first reported by The Athletic's David O'Brien and later by MLB Network insider Jon Heyman, as well as ESPN's Jeff Passan.





> Yahoo's Tim Brown reported that the deal is for one year and $13 million with a physical set for Friday and Keuchel's first start scheduled for Saturday with Triple-A Gwinnett. The Braves have not confirmed the reports.




OR


https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/26915354/ex-astros-lefty-keuchel-join-braves

*Ex-Astros lefty Keuchel to join Braves*

10:22 PM ET



> veteran starter will receive a one-year deal that will pay him $13 million, which is prorated from a figure closer to $20 million, sources said, confirming a Yahoo report




OR


https://sports.yahoo.com/report-dallas-keuchel-agrees-to-deal-012145047.html

*Dallas Keuchel agrees to deal with Atlanta Braves*

June 6, 2019, 9:21 PM



> The deal is for one year and $13 million and pending a physical on Friday, according to a source. Keuchel is slated to pitch for Triple-A Gwinnett on Saturday night.





> At a time of record-setting home run totals, and there’d never been a month in which more home runs were hit than in May, Keuchel has allowed fewer than one home run per nine innings over his career and is considered one of the reliable groundball pitchers of his generation.





> Keuchel will provide the Braves with another veteran arm in their starting rotation that’s been led so far by 21-year-old rookie Mike Soroka and his 1.41 ERA.





> Keuchel spent much of the winter in Newport Beach, California, where he maintained a regular throwing program that included simulated games against local four-year and junior college teams. In early May, Keuchel insisted he was healthy and strong.















​


----------



## biggdogg

Prorated 1 year deal. He'll make roughly $13 mil (of a $20 mil contract) this year. He makes his first start for Gwinnett Saturday. I honestly didn't see this one coming.


----------



## Duff

Me either. Glad it’s a 1 yr deal


----------



## biggdogg

I was hoping for a deal with Toronto to bring Marcus Strohman to Atlanta. Near the top in the AL in ERA pitching in the same division with the Yankees, Red Sox and Rays...

Hopefully that may still be a possibility given the way Folty and Gausman have been misfiring all season.


----------



## DannyW

I was wrong about Kimbrel, but I think it was more the Braves did not want him than him not want to play for the Braves. AA just never showed serious interest...be interesting to see what he has up his sleeve to address the closer issue...and he HAS to address it. Wonder which prospects it will cost?

Keuchel? At $13 million he will be one of the highest paid pitchers in the league per innings pitched this season. Not sure about this move. It almost sends a message that AA feels our "highly talented young pitching prospects" may be a little overrated.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> I was wrong about Kimbrel, but I think it was more the Braves did not want him than him not want to play for the Braves. AA just never showed serious interest...be interesting to see what he has up his sleeve to address the closer issue...and he HAS to address it. Wonder which prospects it will cost?
> 
> Keuchel? At $13 million he will be one of the highest paid pitchers in the league per innings pitched this season. Not sure about this move. It almost sends a message that AA feels our "highly talented young pitching prospects" may be a little overrated.



I think it’s more worried about inexperience. Every pitch is huge during the stretch run/post season. Can’t be walking folks


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> We're barely 1/3 of the way through the season. We are not going to have any 20 game winners this year. Maybe not even close.
> 
> Then there's the money thing. I'll grant you the Braves are on a "ute movement" but once they get 'em coached up and they want more money the Braves trade them away for some guy who's near the end of his career, has lost several steps, has no pop in his bat and is just looking to squeeze one or two more years out before they kick him to the curb. Josh Donaldson comes to mind maybe? The good news is the Braves do like to recycle the phenoms that brought up in their system once they are wore out. Brian McCann anybody?
> 
> I'll still watch them on TV but when it's 6 to 1 in the 4th I'm changing the channel and I'm sure not going to pay the price of admission so I can see the bullpen blow another save in Suntrust park.
> 
> By the way, what are they going to call it once Suntrust and BB&T finish their merger? That bank won't even be headquartered in the ATL.


Pitchers take the longest to develop. Who have they traded away lately that you'd have back? Instead they've locked down two of their biggest assets. I'd expect them to look to extend Freeman through the end of his career in the future and possibly Swansby either this offseason or next.

One year deals for vets like Donaldson, Markakis and McCann are bandaids. Riley will move to 3rd next year, and we'll likely see the Pache kid in the outfield. This is basic roster-building for a team of limited resources.


dirtnap said:


> Reports coming in Keuchel has agreed to terms with the Braves. No word on specifics of the deal yet. I hope I’m wrong but I don’t feel great about it. He went 12-11 last year on probably the 2nd best team in the majors.


Record ain't everything.


DannyW said:


> I was wrong about Kimbrel, but I think it was more the Braves did not want him than him not want to play for the Braves. AA just never showed serious interest...be interesting to see what he has up his sleeve to address the closer issue...and he HAS to address it. Wonder which prospects it will cost?
> 
> Keuchel? At $13 million he will be one of the highest paid pitchers in the league per innings pitched this season. Not sure about this move. It almost sends a message that AA feels our "highly talented young pitching prospects" may be a little overrated.


I'd disagree. The prospects may not be ready, but AA's lack of willingness to trade them away would seem to indicate that the team feels they've still got greater long term value.


Duff said:


> I think it’s more worried about inexperience. Every pitch is huge during the stretch run/post season. Can’t be walking folks


The only place the young guys will get postseason experience is in the postseason. Buy the ticket, take the ride.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> I was wrong about Kimbrel, but I think it was more the Braves did not want him than him not want to play for the Braves. AA just never showed serious interest...be interesting to see what he has up his sleeve to address the closer issue...and he HAS to address it. Wonder which prospects it will cost?
> 
> Keuchel? At $13 million he will be one of the highest paid pitchers in the league per innings pitched this season. Not sure about this move. It almost sends a message that AA feels our "highly talented young pitching prospects" may be a little overrated.



AA didn't want to go 3 years. That's why Kimbrel isn't back in a Braves uni. And paying a huge salary for a closer wouldn't have done anything to fix the problem. 6-8 innings is the primary problem. Jack's is actually doing a fine job closing out games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like Snitker is pleased with the new Braves addition DK.



62-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137104384226185220


Luke Jackson appears fired up about who's coming to help the Braves as seen in his social media post below from last night after the good news was breaking.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136816286015590400


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like the Braves finally made it official with the Keuchel annc't posted late Friday night. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/press-re...th-lhp-dallas-keuchel?t=braves-press-releases

Braves Press Releases

*Braves agree to terms with LHP Dallas Keuchel*


OR


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dallas-keuchel-braves-deal

*Braves, Keuchel finalize 1-year deal*



> “We’re always looking to improve the team,” Braves general manager Alex Anthopoulos said. “It was a rare opportunity to add an impact starter in the middle of a year without having to give up prospects. It’s challenging to do that with a trade. It was our good fortune Dallas was available and he had interest in being here."





> Before being activated, Keuchel is expected to make two Minor League starts, the first of which is scheduled for Saturday as long as weather permits Triple-A Gwinnett to play against Durham. If rain forces the schedule to be pushed back a day or two, the Braves believe they can audible and still place him on their Major League roster by June 18.





> Along with having the chance to reunite with McCann and rekindle the mentorship he provided when Mike Foltynewicz was coming up through Houston’s system, Keuchel will now connect with what was one of his first memories of being at a big league game.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137179440709062656



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137188302019338240


50-seconds







> *Brian McCann reacts to Braves signing Dallas Keuchel*





46-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137385314521980931


----------



## dirtnap

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like the Braves finally made it official with the Keuchel annc't posted late Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/press-re...th-lhp-dallas-keuchel?t=braves-press-releases
> 
> Braves Press Releases
> 
> *Braves agree to terms with LHP Dallas Keuchel*
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dallas-keuchel-braves-deal
> 
> *Braves, Keuchel finalize 1-year deal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137179440709062656
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137188302019338240
> 
> 
> 50-seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46-seconds
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137385314521980931


thanks for the updates, man you a night owl, I ain’t seen 3:40 in the morning in years?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> thanks for the updates, man you a night owl, I ain’t seen 3:40 in the morning in years?



Yes, Sir.  It can be a blessing & a curse being up at those early hours.  We do 1-day deer hunting trips, getting up a 3am for the long trip down there, sometimes 2 or even 3 days a week during the rut.

Hope Braves improvements help keep up with 1st place Phillies.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Triple-A Gwinnett game postpone to July due to rain so Keuchel 1st start moves to Sunday, June 9th at 1:05pm schedule on the minors live scoreboard.


EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Heard another update on the radio & found on social media that authorities are expecting another wash out for tomorrow's Triple-A Gwinnett so Keuchel is schedule to start Single-A Rome Braves game on Monday.



68-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137485735861280769


17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137504540595445760


FYI . . .


Brian McCann's younger brother Kyle (Jr., GT baseball catcher) was selected this past week in the 4th Round, Pick #134 of the 2019 MLB Draft by the Oakland A's.



https://www.mlb.com/draft/tracker/all/round/4

2019 MLB Draft Tracker


OR


https://ramblinwreck.com/four-jackets-selected-on-day-2-of-mlb-draft/



> Georgia Tech baseball saw four student-athletes selected in the second day of the 2019 Major League Baseball Draft on Tuesday.





> junior *Kyle McCann* was selected in the fourth round (No. 134 overall) by the Oakland Athletics


----------



## Coenen

Nice win in Miami today. Had it on radio starting with Julio striking his way out of a jam in the 6th.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Teheran's continuing good performances.  Hope things go well Sunday as the Braves go for the sweep.  

Sounds like Keuchel grew up as a fan of Braves 3 past Hall of Fame pitchers, but also had childhood dreams of putting on a Braves jersey.  Glad he has leeway & flexibility when he joins their big league roster. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-players-react-to-dallas-keuchel-signing 



> With this rainout, it would no longer be possible for Keuchel to make two starts before June 18, which is when the Braves are contractually obligated to place him on their big league roster. But the 31-year-old hurler said there could be some flexibility, including the possibility he could deem himself ready after just one start.





> Because Keuchel was optioned to Gwinnett Friday, the Braves cannot place him on their active roster before June 17, unless he replaces somebody who is placed on the injured list.





> “There’s some leeway to figure out how I feel,” Keuchel said. “We’ll see after Monday. I was hoping to see after tonight.”





67-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137524387941363713


65-seconds







> *Weather delays Dallas Keuchel’s first start in Gwinnett*





75-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137483850895040518



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137555503276613633


Time = 9-minutes







> *Dallas Keuchel arrives after signing 1-year deal with Braves*





> FOX Sports South
> 
> Published on June 8, 2019
> 
> Dallas Keuchel makes first appearance with Braves organization


----------



## DannyW

I will keep an open mind on Keuchel, but I am going into this assuming he is a left-handed Julio Tehran. Their stats are very similar (Julio's career ERA, WHIP and WAR are actually better than Keuchel's) and both are 2-time all-stars. Keuchel did win a Cy Young 4 years ago, and he appears to go slightly, just slightly, deeper into games.

If he performs up to his average then he will be a welcome addition to the team. He will make the pitching staff stronger. But I hope that no one thinks, amid all the arm waving free agent hoopla, that the Braves just signed a Clayton Kershaw or Max Scherzer.


----------



## dirtnap

DannyW said:


> I will keep an open mind on Keuchel, but I am going into this assuming he is a left-handed Julio Tehran. Their stats are very similar (Julio's career ERA, WHIP and WAR are actually better than Keuchel's) and both are 2-time all-stars. Keuchel did win a Cy Young 4 years ago, and he appears to go slightly, just slightly, deeper into games.
> 
> If he performs up to his average then he will be a welcome addition to the team. He will make the pitching staff stronger. But I hope that no one thinks, amid all the arm waving free agent hoopla, that the Braves just signed a Clayton Kershaw or Max Scherzer.


I agree with you 100%, having said that , I’ll take him over Kevin Gausman any day


----------



## Duff

dirtnap said:


> I agree with you 100%, having said that , I’ll take him over Kevin Gausman any day



Yep. Zero confidence in Gausman


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nothing new here.  Keuchel will have to prove himself just like any other pitcher, but also having typical ups & downs similar to others, while potentially taking a couple months to catch up & get back to his better form & performances.  Anything can happen, we'll just have to wait & see.  None of us knows the future.

Better starting pitching will be in the rotation while others get shuffled to the bullpen or minors or get traded or invited to leave, etc.  Nothing new.

All players will still have to face the forum's tough scrutiny.

Braves got lucky or blessed with the Marlins balk in the 9th to bring Flowers home to score. Atlanta's starter & bullpen gave up 3-runs each while having way fewer walks or BB's than the Marlins (2 vs. 9).  Braves bats were quiet & cold early, but glad they heated up in the late & extra innings for the win. Nice having a team like this with a reputation of not giving up.


----------



## spurrs and racks

The Braves looked pretty good this weekend. Chop On!

Folty had 1 inning where he threw batting practice curve balls. Could not help but laugh when Brian started trotting to the mound before the ball left the yard. I wish I new what he said to Folty.


----------



## DannyW

General random Braves comments...

Great win yesterday. I'm not ashamed to admit I turned the game in the bottom of the 8th with a 5-1 score. I flipped back about an hour later and thought they were doing the old live game and then immediate replay of the game. Imagine my surprise when I looked at the box score and saw "11th inning". The walks and balks doomed Miami.

Gausman only has a two pitches and if one is not working he is done. Too late in his career to add and perfect a third pitch, so IMO he is bullpen material. Or trade bait. As someone said above Keuchel should be a nice upgrade to Gausman.

Radical idea...the closer issue has to be addressed. Luke Jackson has been a pleasant surprise but with 5 blown saves already I don't think he is the answer. He is more of a 8th inning set-up guy. What about Folty? His stuff reminds me of Smoltz, and for short 1-2 inning stretches he can be unhittable. As a starter his career is floundering and a change may be good for him. A crazy idea but unless the Braves get a real lockdown type closer I'm afraid they have no chance to play in the last game of the year.


----------



## spurrs and racks

How many blown saves when he throws those balling practice curve balls before you change your mind?

 The braves already tried this (last season with Folty) and it didn't work.


----------



## Coenen

spurrs and racks said:


> How many blown saves when he throws those balling practice curve balls before you change your mind?
> 
> The braves already tried this (last season with Folty) and it didn't work.


He wouldn't necessarily need a curve to close. Fastball / Slider would be enough.

Gausman is only 28; interesting thought, Keuchel has a great curve ball. Maybe that rubs off on some of staff. It's not too late for a mid career renaissance, but it needs to happen sooner rather than later. Other guys have done it.


----------



## elfiii

At this point I would be willing to swap Newcomb for Gausman as a starter. Two weeks later I'll be saying put Gausman back in and put Newcomb back in the pen.


----------



## DannyW

spurrs and racks said:


> How many blown saves when he throws those balling practice curve balls before you change your mind?
> 
> The braves already tried this (last season with Folty) and it didn't work.



Are we talking about the same guy? Folty has pitched in 108 games as a Brave. Of those he started 104 of them. Last year he pitched in 31 games...all of them as a starter.

Of the 3 games in 2015 and 1 game in 2017 where he pitched but not as a starter, I can't say if it was as a reliever or as a closer. But I honestly can't remember ever seeing the Braves trot him out in the 9th to save a close ballgame. But maybe they did and I just missed it or forgot.

Probably doesn't matter...don't see the Braves trying him in that role anyway.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Keuchel pitched fine this evening for Single-A Rome Braves with 7.0-IP, 1-H, 0-R/ER, 1-BB, 9-SO, 77-55 pitches-strikes, 10-2 groundouts-flyouts, 23-batters faced.



https://www.milb.com/gameday/riverd...game_state=live,game_tab=boxscore,game=574171

Box Score


EDIT UPDATE below . . . 


47-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138256619383459840


----------



## dirtnap

And Gausman pitches the way he does?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> And Gausman pitches the way he does?



Making it easier for Keuchel to slide into the starting rotation.

After Donaldson got hit by pitch he did a good job getting Musgrove (beat us last time) & their coach thrown out of the game with Josh.  Hope Braves (3-Errors tonight) break their all season long losing streak after coming home from a road trip now leading 6-4 with Acuna's Grand Slam HR & Albies HR going into the bottom of 4th.


----------



## Coenen

Newc looking pretty good. Maybe they're right in the booth, he just needs to go out and let it rip.


----------



## dirtnap

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Making it easier for Keuchel to slide into the starting rotation.
> 
> After Donaldson got hit by pitch he did a good job getting Musgrove (beat us last time) & their coach thrown out of the game with Josh.  Hope Braves (3-Errors tonight) break their all season long losing streak after coming home from a road trip now leading 6-4 with Acuna's Grand Slam HR & Albies HR going into the bottom of 4th.


You almost feel bad for those single A guys having to face Keuchel. Almost. On a side note Josh should have been thrown out of the game, but I don’t think the Pirates pitcher should have been


----------



## Duff

dirtnap said:


> You almost feel bad for those single A guys having to face Keuchel. Almost. On a side note Josh should have been thrown out of the game, but I don’t think the Pirates pitcher should have been



No kidding. What was up with that?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> You almost feel bad for those single A guys having to face Keuchel. Almost. On a side note Josh should have been thrown out of the game, but I don’t think the Pirates pitcher should have been



Reckon next game will be more of a challenge in Triple-A.

I didn't see it but just able to listen on the radio & heard high strung Josh started jawing at pitcher a third up the baseline.  Thanks for the eye witness account.


EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Markakis on fire tonight with 4-hits, 4-RBI's for career RBI total=1,002.

Camargo impressing with a 3-hit night, making the most of replacing Donaldson.

Braves bats shining tonight while bringing 5-HR's (Albies-2, Acuna, Freddie, Markakis) included in 13-runs, 13-hits.

In the Top of 9th out West, Phillies losing D-backs 6-11.



40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138234557252001795



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138296578391887872


Time = 2:04







> FOX Sports South
> 
> Published on June 10, 2019
> 
> Braves' Josh Donaldson on ejection after being hit by a pitch by Pirates'












> *Tempers flare, benches clear in Atlanta!*





> MLB
> 
> Published on June 10, 2019
> 
> Watch as the Pittsburgh Pirates and Atlanta Braves benches clear after pitcher Joe Musgrove hits Braves third baseman Josh Donaldson with a pitch in the first inning.





Braves Win & Phillies Lose = 1st Place Division Tie for Braves & Phillies


----------



## spurrs and racks

Gausman can't get threw the 3rd. When the new man arrives, he will be at AAA and if he does not take the assignment he will be let go.


----------



## Duff

spurrs and racks said:


> Gausman can't get threw the 3rd. When the new man arrives, he will be at AAA and if he does not take the assignment he will be let go.


Good


----------



## Coenen

Nick Markakis reaches the 1000RBI plateau, can't be bothered. You've had a great career Nick, you could at least crack a smile!


----------



## DannyW

Folty and Gausman are having dreadful years. I think they don't give up on Folty and he stays with the organization but Gausman could be packaged in a trade. I didn't realize Gausman is only 28 YO and journeyman pitchers his age with career 4-ish ERAs who pitch 180+ innings per year always end up somewhere.

Ken Giles...anyone heard of him? He is the Toronto closer who is having a career year. But Toronto is in full rebuild mode and like Atlanta found in 2015, you don't need a shutdown closer when you expect to lose 80-90 games for the next 2-3 years. So he is available in a trade.

Given that AA has a relationship with Toronto, I wonder if that's the path he takes to fill the closer role?


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Nick Markakis reaches the 1000RBI plateau, can't be bothered. You've had a great career Nick, you could at least crack a smile!



Good for him...he has done well for himself. Plus he is a great team player and locker room guy. If you had 8 position players like him and a decent pitching staff you would have a real solid team.


----------



## Dustin Pate

spurrs and racks said:


> Gausman can't get threw the 3rd. When the new man arrives, he will be at AAA and if he does not take the assignment he will be let go.



The bad thing about last night is it was really the throwing error to second that cost him dearly. They turn the double play and he is out of the inning and the score is still 5-1. Who knows what happens after that if he gets through to the next inning.


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> Good for him...he has done well for himself. Plus he is a great team player and locker room guy. If you had 8 position players like him and a decent pitching staff you would have a real solid team.


I agree he's an excellent ball player. Followed his career in Baltimore a little bit, and was one of the few who was 100% behind his signing in Atlanta. He won't end up in the HOF or anything, but he's put together an excellent career. Throwback kind of player.

That ball he hit into the Chop House last night is still bouncing around, he blasted that joker.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not seen these late afternoon Braves updates below . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kevin-gausman-placed-on-injured-list

*Gausman (plantar fasciitis) goes on injured list*



> Braves on Tuesday placed right-hander Kevin Gausman on the 10-day injured list with plantar fasciitis in his right foot and recalled left-hander A.J. Minter from Triple-A Gwinnett






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/josh-donaldson-appeals-one-game-suspension

*Josh Donaldson appeals 1-game suspension*




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/sean-newcomb-to-make-start-for-braves

*Newcomb slated to make start in Philly*



> Newcomb will fill Gausman’s rotation spot when he starts Saturday night’s game against the Phillies





> Keuchel is expected to start for Double-A Mississippi on Saturday and then possibly join Atlanta’s rotation for the June 21 series opener at Nationals Park







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138548746860539904



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138549513268977667


----------



## dirtnap

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> In case you have not seen these late afternoon Braves updates below . . .
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kevin-gausman-placed-on-injured-list
> 
> *Gausman (plantar fasciitis) goes on injured list*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/josh-donaldson-appeals-one-game-suspension
> 
> *Josh Donaldson appeals 1-game suspension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138548746860539904
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138549513268977667


Plantar fasciitis heh??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you are not listening or watching the game right now in the 2nd-inning, Braves have hit 4-HR's, back-to-back twice with Riley's strikeout between them against Pirates starter Archer.

Donaldson & Markakis back-to-back solo HR's.

McCann & Albies back-to-back solo HR's.

(Albies 3rd HR in 2-games.)

(Markakis 2nd HR in 2-games.)



53-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138602095010025473


Time = 1:52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138597613849235458


Audio Time = 1:27

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138600253756780554



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138602729885114368


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> In case you are not listening or watching the game right now in the 2nd-inning, Braves have hit 4-HR's, back-to-back twice with Riley's strikeout between them against Pirates starter Archer.
> 
> Donaldson & Markakis back-to-back HR's.
> 
> McCann & Albies back-to-back HR's.
> 
> (Albies 3rd HR in 2-games.)
> 
> (Markakis 2nd HR in 2-games.)


CRAP! Missed the second two after Riley K'd.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> CRAP! Missed the second two after Riley K'd.



Hope there's more for you later in the game.

Heard it on the radio & just watched them on social media so I updated above post with videos.


----------



## elfiii

elfiii said:


> At this point I would be willing to swap Newcomb for Gausman as a starter. Two weeks later I'll be saying put Gausman back in and put Newcomb back in the pen.



Well that worked out well last night even though Newcomb was still in a reliever slot.


----------



## NOYDB

Bullpen - bullpin. Venomous - poisonous. Clip - magazine. Yeah we knew what was meant.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to McCann on his 3-run HR (2nd HR tonight) in the 6th for a Braves evening total of 5-HR's so far.

Nice having Riley break his 0 for 12 slump with a hit in the 6th right before Brian's 2nd HR of the night.

Hope sports reports will let us know last time Braves had back to back games with 5-HR's or more.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138608745372618753



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138621037430489088


EDIT UPDATE below . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-hit-four-homers-in-an-inning 

*Braves surge past Pirates with homer ball*

*McCann posts first multi-homer game since 2016; team on historic home run pace *

1:45 AM EDT



> After Josh Donaldson and Nick Markakis began the second with consecutive home runs, McCann and Ozzie Albies went back to back to cap the productive frame. It marked the first time Atlanta hit four homers in an inning since Rafael Furcal, Mark DeRosa, Gary Sheffield and Javy Lopez teamed up to do so in the first inning against the Reds’ Joey Hamilton on May 28, 2003.





> This also marked the first time in Atlanta history (since 1966) the club recorded two different sets of back-to-back home runs in one inning. The Milwaukee Braves did this at Wrigley Field on June 8, 1965. Joe Torre and Felipe Alou hit the first pair, and Hank Aaron and Gene Oliver recorded the second.





> Having hit 99 home runs as a team this season, the Braves are within one of their 2015 total and on pace to tally 239, which would best the franchise record of 235, set by the 2003 club, which included three players -- Lopez (43), Sheffield (39) and Andruw Jones (36) -- who enjoyed 30-homer seasons.





> Freddie Freeman (43), Ronald Acuna Jr. (36) and Dansby Swanson (31) are all on pace to eclipse 30 homers. But this trio has accounted for just two of the 10 homers tallied during this series. Albies notched a two-homer game out of the lineup’s No. 8 spot on Monday, and McCann did so while batting seventh Tuesday.


----------



## spurrs and racks

still have to work on our pitching staff


----------



## dirtnap

spurrs and racks said:


> still have to work on our pitching staff


Agreed but the pen, although not great by any means, is light years ahead of where it was to start the year. IMHO Snitker should be the NL manager of the year to this point, he absolutely makes the most out of what he has to work with.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice extra inning win with bullpen rescuing Soroka's uncommon rough outing.  With Phillies losing, feels good for Braves to take over 1st place for the 1st time this season.

Early lunchtime next game Thursday, June 13th @ 12:10pm.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-braves-beat-pirates-in-11

*Historic HR. 11-inning win. Braves alone in 1st!*



> Braves have won six straight and are now in sole possession of first place in the National League East for the first time this season





> Riley has 10 homers through his first 26 career games, becoming the fastest player in Braves history to reach that mark





25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139018935590948864


39-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139031316752523264


----------



## spurrs and racks

little man is catching fire

If we can find some more pitching we might just have a shoot at this thing.


----------



## Coenen

spurrs and racks said:


> little man is catching fire
> 
> If we can find some more pitching we might just have a shoot at this thing.


Record wise they're exactly where they were at this point last year. Standings-wise too after The Philthies lost last night.

Funny, I read a "hot take" blog the just the other day that Markakis had lost it, and needed to be a platoon guy, and Albies needed to scrap his left handed swing. That's aged poorly.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Standings-wise too after The Philthies lost last night.



And here I thought I was the only one who called them the Philthies. I like the way you think boy! 

This weekend may be the tale of the tape for the season. I'm hoping we can put up some serious pitching while keeping the bats hot.


----------



## KyDawg

What happened today?


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> What happened today?



6-5 Braves. We swept them.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Gausman.....anyone else notice that he looks like a snapchat filter?


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> And here I thought I was the only one who called them the Philthies. I like the way you think boy!


Haha, Finally something we can agree on!

My Dad called them that when I was young, and it stuck. The Dykstra, Kruk, Incaviglia, Daulton et al Phillies of the early 90's certainly fit the "Philthie" moniker.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> What happened today?



In the early lunchtime game starting at 12:10pm, Teheran performed well again for 6-innings giving up 3-hits & 1-earned-run, but bullpen's Touki tried to give the game away & allowing 4-hits & 2-earned-runs in one-third of an inning, while Swarzak came in at a bad time & rescued & retired the inning.

Phillies did not play so 1st place Braves moved ahead of them by 1.5-games now before the weekend series with them starts Friday.

In case you want more details . . .











> *6/13/19: Freeman, Albies lead Braves over Pirates*





> MLB
> 
> Daily Recap: Freddie Freeman and Ozzie Albies each drove in a pair to lead the offense in the Braves' 6-5 win over the Pirates





https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401075757

Box Score



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-sweep-pirates-win-7th-in-a-row

*Surging Braves sweep Pirates, win 7th straight*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139261121150496769


----------



## dirtnap

We’re gonna get a better idea of where they really stand starting today


----------



## DannyW

This weekend's series won't determine the division winner, lot's of ball left to play, but it will establish the big kid on the block at this point of the season. Best not to panic if the Braves get swept, nor become over confident if they sweep the Phillies. 

And of course it we can always hope Harper goes 0 for 12 with a double handful of strikeouts.


----------



## dirtnap

? I don’t know about right now , but I saw a couple of weeks ago Harper was leading the league in strikeouts ? Wonder if they’re still proud if that $330 million contract? Your spot on about the division but if my maths correct if the Phillies win 2 of 3 the Braves will still lead after the series


DannyW said:


> This weekend's series won't determine the division winner, lot's of ball left to play, but it will establish the big kid on the block at this point of the season. Best not to panic if the Braves get swept, nor become over confident if they sweep the Phillies.
> 
> And of course it we can always hope Harper goes 0 for 12 with a double handful of strikeouts.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Haha, Finally something we can agree on!
> 
> My Dad called them that when I was young, and it stuck. The Dykstra, Kruk, Incaviglia, Daulton et al Phillies of the early 90's certainly fit the "Philthie" moniker.



We agree on lots of stuff but this one is a solid. 

The question is which Braves team will show up this weekend - Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Coenen

IT'S A B-MAC ATTACK!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great come from behind win & 1st win over Phillies this season.



18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139729621841272838


Time = 1:54

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139728619448614912


----------



## Coenen

The winning run was McCann's 1000th RBI, guess he wanted to one up Markakis.


----------



## dirtnap

That was unreal


----------



## Coenen

dirtnap said:


> That was unreal


As big as a mid-June game can be.


----------



## dirtnap

Think how good they could be if the pitching would come around. They’ve gave up 38 runs in the last 6 games, and won them all


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> The winning run was McCann's 1,000th RBI, guess he wanted to one up Markakis.



Another fine career milestone.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139730140932390912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139735514221690880



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139728101267501056


18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139727689932083200



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139662752635469824


----------



## doenightmare

That was fun. We need more pitching and then we'll be cooking with peanut oil. Go Braves!


----------



## KyDawg

Great game. Feel good for BMac.


----------



## biggdogg

The offense is firing on all cylinders for sure. I'd be willing to bet Gausman doesn't return to the rotation any time soon and they make a trade that ends up putting Folty in the pen for a while. Me personally, I'm hoping for Strohman, especially with AA's ties to Toronto.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> As big as a mid-June game can be.



Dead on. Great game.

I have to admit I was a little pessimistic when AA signed McCann in the off season...thought the fuel light was glowing on his gas tank. But as Ron White is so fond of saying...I was wrong.


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> Dead on. Great game.
> 
> I have to admit I was a little pessimistic when AA signed McCann in the off season...thought the fuel light was glowing on his gas tank. But as Ron White is so fond of saying...I was wrong.


AA's handling of the Catcher position the past few seasons has been remarkable. Fun fact, even with many fans clamoring for us to "upgrade" behind the plate, the Braves Catching Corps were top 3 in OPS and WAR in both 2017 and 2018. Those being two of the statistics most directly indicative of individual offensive production. Granted, they are just middle of the road so far this season, but McCann looks to have made some adjustments at the plate recently that have paid dividends, and Flow usually puts together a streak at some point. They've also got a couple of kids on the farm that might come in to play.

The point was made on sports radio while I was driving home yesterday, and I have to agree, Philly went bonkers "upgrading" in the off season, and so far it hasn't done much to help them distance themselves from a Braves team that did very little. If they lose two of three, or get swept in this series, that's got to be a real gut punch for them.


----------



## biggdogg

Braves catchers have been an overlooked group pretty much since McCann left. With Contreras, Jackson and now Langeliers, the future looks pretty bright at the position. And from what I've read on him, Langeliers very possibly could beat Jackson and Contreras to Atlanta.

And FWIW, B-Mac is 2nd in All-Star voting right now...


----------



## Twiggbuster

Come on Braves, a little shock and awe again tonight !!


----------



## biggdogg

Talk about SCARY! Realmuto hit a line drive off the back of Newcomb's head. Hit him so hard that it hit the safety net down the third base line on the fly.


----------



## walukabuck

biggdogg said:


> Talk about SCARY! Realmuto hit a line drive off the back of Newcomb's head. Hit him so hard that it hit the safety net down the third base line on the fly.


somehow came up smiling. smoked him like a pack of kools.


----------



## livetohunt

walukabuck said:


> somehow came up smiling. smoked him like a pack of kools.



I think it knocked him silly..I bet he has a concussion..Hopefully he is ok.


----------



## walukabuck

livetohunt said:


> I think it knocked him silly..I bet he has a concussion..Hopefully he is ok.


brutal game, Swanson takes one to the ribs and Realmuto one in the secrets


----------



## biggdogg

How Realmuto got up, let alone stayed in the game, is beyond me.

And then Donaldson launches one into orbit!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Newcomb & Swanson are OK after getting hit with the ball.

Nice hitting by Donaldson & Riley getting their 11th-HR each, Austin on his 1-month anniversary & Josh getting his 3rd hit of the night. Some reports say Donaldson's HR made it to Sandy Springs while others say it went into the Henry Aaron mid-level terrace.



33-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140051809643323392



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140025616722305024



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140082469665820673


7th-inning stretch 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140082621164093440


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sloppy tough 9th-inning for the Braves. Jackson having problems.  Should've left Swarzak in to close it out.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140092259301502986



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140092996244910081


11-sec. video was removed by Fox Sports Braves so let's replace it with update on Newcomb.  I finally saw a replay of the incident which appeared like as Newcomb was turning his head, he was also pulling away from the ball which may've helped lessen the impact a bit & make it more of a glancing blow, but it still was a hard smack on his knoggin. 


Time = 1:19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140100559879327744


----------



## Duff

Good gracious, get Luke Jackson outta there with the game on the line!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sloppy tough 9th-inning for the Braves. Jackson having problems.  Should've left Swarzak in to close it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140092259301502986
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140092996244910081
> 
> 
> 11-sec. video was removed by Fox Sports Braves so let's replace it with update on Newcomb.  I finally saw a replay of the incident which appeared like as Newcomb was turning his head, he was also pulling away from the ball which may've helped lessen the impact a bit & make it more of a glancing blow, but it still was a hard smack on his knoggin.
> 
> 
> Time = 1:19
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140100559879327744


Yep, he's concussed. 'Felt pretty good about what I was doing out there.'  He almost threw 70 pitches in three innings, or maybe he had. I can't remember the exact number. Started a little early yesterday afternoon


----------



## DannyW

Good grief...a brutal physical game. Realmuto is a gamer...I'll say that.

Am I the only person on earth that see's how badly we need a real closer? If we had a top closer we would be at least 5-6 games up in the division instead of clinging to a 1.5 game lead. The Braves have blown 13 saves in 33 opportunities...not sure how many were blown in the 9th inning where a closer would have been pitching but I know it's happened several times. Luke Jackson is doing the best he can but he has been thrust into a role he is not suited for.

If they are not going to fill the role with a free agent or via trade then they need to start trying other guys from the rotation or minor league system because status quo is not working.


----------



## biggdogg

There has been some rumbling that Brad Hand (Indians) is on their radar for closer. And they're also interested in Shane Greene (Tigers) and Will Smith (Giants) for the pen as well. Guess we'll see how much wheeling and dealing AA wants to do in the coming weeks.


----------



## Duff

Yep. What did they say last night? Jackson has give up at least 1 hit in his last 11 appearances? Runs in 6  of his last 11?  That’s not closer stuff. Not even close. I think Chip was lobbying for a change


----------



## livetohunt

Donaldson heating up lately..Anyone notice Francoeur is always sniffling on air while broadcasting? It's a little annoying.  He must have allergies..lol


----------



## Coenen

Must've converted the Phil's dugout into a woodshed. They're beating Philthie like a rented redheaded mule.


----------



## dirtnap

I know it’s just one game but man that was fun to watch?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Heckuva game for the Braves which I wish I had access to watch it live with plenty of hitting & scoring to keep me interested instead of just listening to it on the radio & following live web scoreboards & play-by-play.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140351053952479232



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140360733475184645


----------



## Coenen

Don't look now, but IIRC Donaldson was 7/13 with 2 bombs and 6RBI in the series. Be nice to see him go on a big tear.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Don't look now, but IIRC Donaldson was 7/13 with 2 bombs and 6RBI in the series. Be nice to see him go on a big tear.



'Bout time...Riley was about to catch him in HR's and RBI's playing in 1/2 the number of games and making roughly 1/40th the salary.


----------



## spurrs and racks

CHOP ON!


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> 'Bout time...Riley was about to catch him in HR's and RBI's playing in 1/2 the number of games and making roughly 1/40th the salary.



Imagine what the Phillies fans must be thinking watching him outperform Harper...


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Imagine what the Phillies fans must be thinking watching him outperform Harper...


When he missed that foul ball down the line and crashed into the wall yesterday, I cheered like a drunken third grader. I can't stand Harper! I told some friends of mine who live in Philthy back on opening day that they would regret Harper before the All Star break- I received a message yesterday, "you were right".


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> When he missed that foul ball down the line and crashed into the wall yesterday, I cheered like a drunken third grader. I can't stand Harper! I told some friends of mine who live in Philthy back on opening day that they would regret Harper before the All Star break- I received a message yesterday, "you were right".



The one I liked even better was the ball he misplayed that rolled all the way to the wall in the second game. He is a mediocre fielder at best. And the Phillies are stuck with him for 13 years. Match made in heaven...


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Must've converted the Phil's dugout into a woodshed. They're beating Philthie like a rented redheaded mule.





dirtnap said:


> I know it’s just one game but man that was fun to watch?



Wasn't it just?  It made me forget all about the fact our bullpen sucks.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> Wasn't it just?  It made me forget all about the fact our bullpen sucks.


Our bullpen does suck, however that’s the trend now in baseball, there are very few teams in this day and age with a decent pen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> Our bullpen does suck, however that’s the trend now in baseball, there are very few teams in this day and age with a decent pen.



Good overlooked common point for most MLB teams.  Very similar to most teams have the common challenge getting their starter being able to last longer than 5 or 6 innings.

Appears chances are becoming more likely for Keuchel to start for the Braves soon next Friday's road trip against the Nationals after their day off on Thursday.

Still concerning to have Keuchel's Double-A MS start last Saturday giving up 11-hits in 7-innings, but expect Braves wants him ASAP in the majors getting his feet wet against regular larger challenges.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dallas-keuchel-braves-debut

*Snitker hopes Keuchel can debut Friday*

12 minutes ago



> Atlanta manager Brian Sntiker told reporters Monday that newly acquired pitcher Dallas Keuchel is in line to make his Braves debut on Friday in Washington.



(News item was updated & added other details in quotes below.)



> Braves manager Brian Snitker confirmed he hopes Dallas Keuchel will make his season debut in Friday night’s game at Nationals Park. But the team will wait another day or two before committing to this plan.





> Keuchel will be taking the rotation spot previously filled by Kevin Gausman and Sean Newcomb





> Newcomb played catch and went through other pregame preparations with Atlanta’s relievers Monday afternoon. Snitker said the southpaw could be available out of the bullpen as early as Wednesday.





> Ender Inciarte has been cleared to resume all baseball activities for the first time since being placed on the injured list on May 15 with a lower back ailment, which the team has termed a lumbar strain.





> Inciarte could begin a Minor League rehab assignment at some point next week and could be available to return to Atlanta’s roster a short time later.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140717834600947714


30-seconds







> *Braves pitcher Keuchel preps for season debut*





> Associated Press
> 
> Published on June 17, 2019
> 
> Atlanta Braves pitcher Dallas Keuchel talks about his second minor league outing in preparation for his MLB debut (JUNE 15)





Time = 5:35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140731199771557888


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> Our bullpen does suck, however that’s the trend now in baseball, there are very few teams in this day and age with a decent pen.



That may be the case but we were lucky with Philly. Most of their #1 bullpen guys are out with injuries right now and they were a pretty good pen at the start of the season. We get them at home again in two weeks but the away and home series in September is likely to decide the Division championship. They won't forget what we did to them last week, especially yesterday.


----------



## dirtnap

I don’t know what’s in the water in Atlanta but I’ve never seen a hotter offensive team than the Braves have been for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Duff

elfiii said:


> That may be the case but we were lucky with Philly. Most of their #1 bullpen guys are out with injuries right now and they were a pretty good pen at the start of the season. We get them at home again in two weeks but the away and home series in September is likely to decide the Division championship. They won't forget what we did to them last week, especially yesterday.




Good. I hope they don’t forget!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win with lots of runs & hits.  Glad the Braves are eating their Wheaties each day lately for some great performances.



28-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140812263336509440



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140811760720666624


----------



## DannyW

Been a regular Braves watcher since they came to Atlanta and I don't recall an offensive outburst even close to what they have done the last couple of weeks....the only out in the lineup is the pitcher and even they have consistently been putting down bunts and moving the runners up a base.

Sooner or later one or more are going to slump but until then it's bombs away....I assure you that no one, not even the mighty Dodgers, wants to see Atlanta on their upcoming schedule right now.


----------



## spurrs and racks

CHOP ON!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Let bring ole Coweta native Will Smith back home.... I've met him before, he's not the San Fran type anyway


----------



## biggdogg

mizzippi jb said:


> Let bring ole Coweta native Will Smith back home.... I've met him before, he's not the San Fran type anyway



Him, Shane Greene and Brad Hand are at the top of AA's shopping list. I would imagine Hand tops that list seeing as how they wanted him last year when San Diego made him available and he is one of the top closer's in the AL this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Mets' deGrom poured cold water on Braves' hot streak & was too much for our bats until Freddie & Josh delivered back-to-back HR's in the 9th to break the shutout which was the 8th time this season to have back-to-back dingers.

Sorry to see Teheran's good pitching streak come to an end tonight with bullpen giving up almost as many hits & runs.



Time = 1:28

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141180274706792448


Time = 2:07

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141176621430259713


26-seconds, Freddie's 20th HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141171097716580352


27-seconds, Josh's 13th HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141171760102092800


----------



## DannyW

Yeah hats off to deGrom...he totally shut down the Braves for 8+ innings. The Braves have been dishing out humiliation for the last two weeks, last night they got to see what it tastes like.

One game out of 162...


----------



## dirtnap

Agreed, when DeGrom has his A stuff going ain’t nothing you can do about it. Now giving up 10 runs on the other hand?‍


----------



## Coenen

Mets had a team meeting before the game, probably just DeGrom telling them if they didn't score some dang runs he was going to start feeling some elbow pains.


----------



## biggdogg

Great pitching will almost always stop a great offense. Luckily, there aren't very many guys like deGrom in the NL. Julio came completely unraveled in the 3rd inning over an inconsistent strike zone and never got himself composed again. The Mets took full advantage of it. Hopefully he gets back on track next start.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Great pitching will almost always stop a great offense.



Yep...and the 90's Braves proved that theory. Sure, they had a decent offense but what really made them a dynasty was having three HOF pitchers on the staff.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Mets had a team meeting before the game, probably just DeGrom telling them if they didn't score some dang runs he was going to start feeling some elbow pains.



It's a good thing Teheran was in the mood to help him last night.

deGrom is the real deal. Why can't we have just one starter like him? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> It's a good thing Teheran was in the mood to help him last night.
> 
> deGrom is the real deal. Why can't we have just one starter like him? Is that too much to ask?



You never know. The next stud may be in the Braves system right now. The Mets drafted deGrom in the 9th round in 2010. Didn't get to the majors til 2014, at the ripe old age of 26... the vast majority of the Braves pitchers are 20-23 years old.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> It's a good thing Teheran was in the mood to help him last night.
> 
> deGrom is the real deal. Why can't we have just one starter like him? Is that too much to ask?


Would be awesome, but they ain’t many of him around. He’s had a un- DeGrom like start to the year, I think the Braves put about 6 on him earlier in the year, but he’s been getting back on track lately & he’s capable of putting one of them like he did last night on ya at any time. I love watching an elite pitcher on his A game as much as anyone, long as it ain’t against the Braves ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Maybe Newcomb's head injury is more serious than expected with him now placed on the injured list, but of course this could just be a precautionary measure even though they initially delayed this move.

After last night dishing of humble pie to the Braves, hope they get back to winning momentum.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/sean-newcomb-placed-on-concussion-injured-list

*Sean Newcomb placed on concussion IL*



> Braves on Wednesday placed Sean Newcomb on the 7-day concussion injured list four days after the left-handed pitcher was hit in the back of the head with a line drive.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141378096228159488


22-seconds, Adam Duvall 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141192398921437184


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> Would be awesome, but they ain’t many of him around. He’s had a un- DeGrom like start to the year, I think the Braves put about 6 on him earlier in the year, but he’s been getting back on track lately & he’s capable of putting one of them like he did last night on ya at any time. I love watching an elite pitcher on his A game as much as anyone, long as it ain’t against the Braves ?



Last night they said so far this year he's had 3 double digit K games so far this year. I don't know how many he had last night. I gave up in the top of the 6th.


----------



## dirtnap

Braves win, Phillies get swept both games of a doubleheader, that’ll do


----------



## Coenen

Who played that Seven/Deuce?

Nice rebound for the Bravos.


----------



## dirtnap

Although I’m not completely sold on Keuchel, I’ll have to say I’m looking forward to seeing him pitch Friday. Maybe a change in leagues will fire him up


----------



## Coenen

dirtnap said:


> Although I’m not completely sold on Keuchel, I’ll have to say I’m looking forward to seeing him pitch Friday. Maybe a change in leagues will fire him up


Guys coming from the American League usually see an initial jump in output. I'm not even sure I need him to be an "ace," just go out and be consistently above average. Sprinkle in a "great" start every now and then, and things will be fine.


----------



## KyDawg

dirtnap said:


> Although I’m not completely sold on Keuchel, I’ll have to say I’m looking forward to seeing him pitch Friday. Maybe a change in leagues will fire him up



Me either, but hopefully he surprised us. His last minor league start dont make me feel to go though.


----------



## DannyW

I have gone on record here as saying that Keuchel is NOT a #1 pitcher in the rotation, but more like a #2 or 3. Having said that I think two things.

First, don't read too much into his last minor league start. One report I read said that several of the "hits" he allowed would have likely been outs with a true MLB defense. And second, his arm will be relatively fresh.

We will see...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice getting back on track with a win to take the series with Fried pitching a good game & bullpen preventing runs.  Was hoping to see what it was like when the tandem of Freeman & Donaldson (5-HR's in last 6-games, 9-game hitting streak) bats get going in the same game & glad to see both getting HR's in each of these past 2 games. Phillies losing both games to the Nats in their doubleheader helps Braves get a 4.0 game into 1st place, but Atlanta has won the last 11 of 13-games.

Braves mgmt. have not officially confirmed plans for Keuchel to start in Friday's game & MLB live scoreboard has not posted Atlanta's starting pitcher yet but ESPN live scoreboard already posted Dallas for starting pitcher against Nats tough Strasburg with Washington having a 3-game winning streak & have won 7 of the last 10-games. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141531969819414528


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141533400450437121


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141529448539394048


----------



## spurrs and racks

Chop on!


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> Although I’m not completely sold on Keuchel, I’ll have to say I’m looking forward to seeing him pitch Friday. Maybe a change in leagues will fire him up



At the very least, he keeps the ball on the ground and in the ball park. With the Braves defense (and the hitter friendly SunTrust Park...), that fact alone is huge.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nice getting back on track with a win to take the series with Fried pitching a good game & bullpen preventing runs.  Was hoping to see what it was like when the tandem of Freeman & Donaldson (5-HR's in last 6-games, 9-game hitting streak) bats get going in the same game & glad to see both getting HR's in each of these past 2 games. Phillies losing both games to the Nats in their doubleheader helps Braves get a 4.0 game into 1st place, but Atlanta has won the last 11 of 13-games.



I'm still not a "believer" but I like what I see. Hitters are starting to figure Fried out. He needs to get away for that first pitch strike if he can. I know he's young and he wants to get ahead in the count but you can't groove a 95 mph fastball over the heart of the plate and hope they swing and miss so you can go to your junk.

It's a good thing the Braves bats are red hot. That makes up for a lot of mistakes on the mound.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> I'm still not a "believer" but I like what I see. Hitters are starting to figure Fried out. He needs to get away for that first pitch strike if he can. I know he's young and he wants to get ahead in the count but you can't groove a 95 mph fastball over the heart of the plate and hope they swing and miss so you can go to your junk.
> 
> It's a good thing the Braves bats are red hot. That makes up for a lot of mistakes on the mound.



Yep, just about all we can hope for is their bats overcome problems with pitching for a win since Braves pitching tends to be a roll of the dice gamble risk since we never know what we're going to get that day.  Having fun with the ride, but we all know double digit hits and/or runs or anything close to that is uncommon.


----------



## bfriendly

elfiii said:


> I'm still not a "believer" but I like what I see. Hitters are starting to figure Fried out. He needs to get away for that first pitch strike if he can. I know he's young and he wants to get ahead in the count but you can't groove a 95 mph fastball over the heart of the plate and hope they swing and miss so you can go to your junk.
> 
> It's a good thing the Braves bats are red hot. That makes up for a lot of mistakes on the mound.




I like what I see too!
he tossed a bunch of get over junk 1st pitch the other day......he must have heard you.

?


----------



## dirtnap

Another textbook Foltynewicz start?‍


----------



## Duff

dirtnap said:


> Another textbook Foltynewicz start?‍




They can’t keep running him out there. Send him down to get his stuff together. He misses his spot every other pitch.


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> They can’t keep running him out there. Send him down to get his stuff together. He misses his spot every other pitch.



He probably should be sent down, but my guess is AA ends up making a deal to bring in another starter and Folty ends up in the pen.


----------



## Coenen

What a mess of a game. A beautiful mess, since they won, but a mess nonetheless.

Phillies lost as well. Tragic.


----------



## Duff

biggdogg said:


> He probably should be sent down, but my guess is AA ends up making a deal to bring in another starter and Folty ends up in the pen.


He’s got the stuff to be a fine starter ( see last year).  Not sure if missing spring training got him out of whack or what. I don’t want him in the pen right now, unless it’s mop up duty. 

It’s like he has zero confidence right now


----------



## Twiggbuster

Swanson is turning into a dang good pro.
He shook that throwing error off and let the bat do the talking. 
Not worried about the pitching. Nobody has much pitching. MLB is on pace for 1000 more HR over 2018 season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good Braves bats rally in the last 3 innings to make up for Folty's 4+ IP giving up 8-runs, but gotta thank Nats bullpen starting it off with 4 consecutive walks to start the 7th.  To Folty's credit, he did go 3 up, 3 down, 3 outs in the 2nd & 4th innings.  Bullpen's Dayton & Swarzak did a fine job going 3 up, 3 down, 3 strikeouts each. In the bottom of the 9th after 2-walks & a strikeout, nice having Luke Jackson showing us he can throw to 2nd base for a double play.  Of course, Washington's bullpen did help end their 5-game winning streak.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142628175689764865


Braves with 14-hits total

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142635702938689537


42-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142586027762159616


----------



## bfriendly

Twiggbuster said:


> Swanson is turning into a dang good pro.
> He shook that throwing error off and let the bat do the talking.
> Not worried about the pitching. Nobody has much pitching. MLB is on pace for 1000 more HR over 2018 season.



I remember a while back that he was working with Chipper Jones on his batting. I expect to see him continue and make marks.  

Is anyone else having as much fun as I am? We’re in 1st place for Pete’s sake!


----------



## Coenen

Folty likely headed down to work it out...
https://www.talkingchop.com/2019/6/23/18714232/mike-foltynewicz-braves-demotion-gwinnett-stripers


----------



## DannyW

Folty's performance has  not just dropped off from last year, it's in a freefall. Last year he was arguably one of the top 10 pitchers in all of MLB, this year he is in the bottom 10 if not the worst. The talent is there...if someone can tap into it. I think he would benefit from seeing a sports psychologist like Smoltz did early in his career. Folty seems to dwell on what just happened to him instead of the next pitch he needs to make.


----------



## dirtnap

Phillies swept at home by the Marlins ??


----------



## Horns

Tomlin did super in long relief after Soroka was hit by pitch. That Dayton guy gave up 2 runs in 2/3 of an inning


----------



## Raylander

I wish we had a place to play Johan everyday.


----------



## Horns

Jackson tried his best to blow another save


----------



## Duff

Horns said:


> Jackson tried his best to blow another save



Got to get him out of the closer role


----------



## spurrs and racks

"Folty's performance has not just dropped off from last year, it's in a freefall. Last year he was arguably one of the top 10 pitchers in all of MLB, this year he is in the bottom 10 if not the worst. The talent is there...if someone can tap into it. I think he would benefit from seeing a sports psychologist like Smoltz did early in his career. Folty seems to dwell on what just happened to him instead of the next pitch he needs to make. "


He is hurt, and throwing batting practice pitches ........


----------



## biggdogg

I wouldn't be at all surprised if he pays a visit to Dr. James Andrews here soon. There is no break whatsoever on his slider. That's an elbow issue. I don't think his elbow was ever right.


----------



## Coenen

Could be that the elbow is fine, but he's still subconsciously trying to protect it. That'd throw off his mechanics in a big way.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice late innings production earning Braves bats a good reputation to keep opponents worrying 'til the end of the game as seen in the numbers below posted by Braves website main writer.

Wish this success would spill over into the Braves bullpen defense to limit runs, hits, & walks.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143181894793748481


----------



## Coenen

Good stats there. Was discussing that with a friend the other night. Game 2 against The Gnats, in the bottom of the 9th with Dansby up, it was more surprising that they didn't win it. The expectation in the late innings has completely changed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice close win with few hits by both teams. Glad to have good pitching that did not need extra good bats for the win.


Kimbrel's 4th minors game Tuesday for Cubs Iowa Triple-A went fine with 2-K's & zeroes in other categories. His 3rd game he gave up a HR & walk, and 2nd game gave up his 1st hit for a 4-game total giving up only 1-run & 2-hits in 3.2-IP; see details at last web link below.  Cubs could activate Craig for the majors this week, even possible for Braves 4th game.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143716801945178118



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143740950839255040



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-ozzie-albies-power-braves



> Braves have produced MLB’s second-best winning percentage (.690) since Acuna was moved back to the leadoff spot





> Acuna’s towering shot landed at the top of the left-field bleachers and had a 46-degree launch angle, making it the highest homer hit by a Braves player since Statcast began in 2015. He now has 12 leadoff homers, tying him with Rafael Furcal for second-most in Braves history, five behind Felipe Alou’s franchise record.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401075912



> Closer Craig Kimbrel was slated to pitch at Triple-A Iowa on Tuesday night, then Cubs management planned to evaluate his progress. The right-hander, who finalized a three-year $43 million deal with the Cubs on June 7, could be activated this week.





http://www.milb.com/player/index.jsp?sid=milb&player_id=518886#/gamelogs/R/pitching/2019/MINORS

Craig Kimbrel, Iowa Cubs


----------



## spurrs and racks

Chop On!


----------



## DannyW

Desperation sets in for the Nationals...I saw this morning they signed two cast-off relievers...Fernando Rodney and Jonny Venters. Combined they have an ERA this year of 11.37 before being released by their former teams.

Before the season I picked the Nationals to be the team to beat this year with three front line starters (Strasburg, Corbin and Scherzer) plus a very good offense/defense that included Rendon, Soto, Turner, Robles and others. Plus one of the best closers over the past several years in Sean Doolittle.

But their bullpen has more than offset the good work of the rest of the team. And I doubt that adding Venters and Rodney will change that very much.


----------



## Coenen

The "Experts" have been picking the Gnats for years, and Washington has proved them wrong every time.


----------



## Duff

I like the Turner kid. He’s a player


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> I like the Turner kid. He’s a player



Trae Turner is a major thorn in the Braves side too...


----------



## TinKnocker

Lort, where has THAT version of Luke Jackson been???


----------



## Duff

TinKnocker said:


> Lort, where has THAT version of Luke Jackson been???



That must be what Snit sees in him. I still don't trust him


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> That must be what Snit sees in him. I still don't trust him


The stuff is good. That slider looks like it corkscrews at the plate almost. He's the type of guy that looks like he could still "find it" and go on a run. I think that's why he continues to get chances. Remember, Swarzak was pretty pedestrian until he got here and "found it". Relievers are fickle.

Heck, Sobotka "lost it" early this season, but was effective the other night. He may get it going again. Touki had something going the other night too, I noticed he had a little glove flutter in approach. Makes me wonder if he was tipping his pitches in that rough patch.


----------



## biggdogg

Jackson has one of the nastiest sliders in the game... when it's working. When it ain't... better hold on for a bumpy ride.


----------



## elfiii

The bullpen is now the bright spot in Braves pitching. That's not saying much. Fried's ERA has skyrocketed since his first 10 games and he's the best of the lot right now. I'm almost in favor of putting Newcomb back in the starting rotation.


----------



## Duff

I wouldn’t mind Newcomb getting another shot. Hitters adjusted to Fried so it time to see if he can re-adjust to them


----------



## DSGB

TinKnocker said:


> Lort, where has THAT version of Luke Jackson been???



If I remember correctly, he got ahead 0-2 to every batter. That slider was nasty and he knew it.


----------



## dirtnap

DSGB said:


> If I remember correctly, he got ahead 0-2 to every batter. That slider was nasty and he knew it.


I was mad he took Swarzak out for the 9th, I believe he only threw 7 or 9 pitches in the 8th, but it worked out. It’s amazing how under the radar stuff can change a game. If Snit hadn’t put Charlie in left for the 9th Riley would have never made that play on Baez. Leadoff double and that could have been a much different outcome


----------



## DSGB

That sliding catch and the double play turned by Donaldson were clutch.


----------



## elfiii

DSGB said:


> That sliding catch and the double play turned by Donaldson were clutch.



Yep. Culberson's catch saved the day, no doubt. He needs more playing time. So does Camargo.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> Yep. Culberson's catch saved the day, no doubt. He needs more playing time. So does Camargo.


As much as I love having Charlie on the team, I’d feel good for him if he got traded somewhere where he gets to play every day. He has a chance to be really good given the opportunity. Look what LaStella has done with the Angels after rotting on the bench for years with the Cubs.


----------



## Duff

elfiii said:


> Yep. Culberson's catch saved the day, no doubt. He needs more playing time. So does Camargo.




Yep. It’s a great problem for Snit to have.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With all the sales & marketing all-star campaign efforts especially on social media, will not surprise me if players with misplaced priorities are distracted from doing their jobs to win games this week. 

BTW, tonight's game lineup shows Camargo in LF to give Riley a day off. 

With posts about a couple good plays in last night's game, let's include some replays below.



18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143717682170085377


15-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143680544997171200


3-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143870275383189505


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> The bullpen is now the bright spot in Braves pitching. That's not saying much. Fried's ERA has skyrocketed since his first 10 games and he's the best of the lot right now. I'm almost in favor of putting Newcomb back in the starting rotation.


I guess if that alleged bunch doesn't include that Mike Soroka character, maybe.

Offense is up, and bullpen ERA's across the league have ballooned as well. That may have something to do with the shift in hitting approach. Guys are sticking with the "launch mode" approach; drawing more walks, and hitting more longballs against relievers that may once have induced more weak contact.

Second start for Keuchel tonight, let's see how that goes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> bullpen ERA's across the league have ballooned as well.



This week on a radio Braves game broadcast I heard an announcer quote that team bullpen ERA average sounded something like 4.32 or 4.23 so I did a web search & found these details below. I did not realize pitching avg's were this high.



http://www.espn.com/mlb/stats/team/_/stat/pitching/split/128 

MLB Team Stats - 2019 

Pitching Stats "As Reliever" LEAGUE AVERAGES

ERA

#6 - Atlanta = 3.78

AL = 4.43 

NL = 4.48 

MLB = 4.45 


AND 


http://www.espn.com/mlb/stats/team/_/stat/pitching 

MLB Team Stats - 2019 

Pitching Stats "Total" LEAGUE AVERAGES

ERA

#12 - Atlanta = 4.25

AL = 4.53 

NL = 4.38 

MLB = 4.45


----------



## Coenen

I heard the same thing; my reaction was, "Baloney!" Except I didn't say "baloney."

I was wrong though; from a purely statistical perspective, the Braves bullpen is better than most. I was genuinely surprised. At this point, the only meaningful statistic for total bullpen performance should be, "If you had the lead, did you hold the lead?" Where's that number?


----------



## biggdogg

Bullpens across the league are pitching more innings now. It wasn't that long ago that the pen was mainly counted on for the 8th and 9th innings. Now, with the crazy analytics the nerds have brought in, most starters average 6 innings or less because it's apparently taboo for a starter to see a lineup a third time through.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Bullpens across the league are pitching more innings now. It wasn't that long ago that the pen was mainly counted on for the 8th and 9th innings. Now, with the crazy analytics the nerds have brought in, most starters average 6 innings or less because it's apparently taboo for a starter to see a lineup a third time through.


They're not wrong with that thinking.  Consider Julio's start on Monday. Which time through the order did the wheels suddenly pop off? For an "average" type pitcher that analysis is absolutely sound, IMO.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, I'd like to see 'em track the bullpen stat about keeping the lead or gain the lead for the win.

Yep, with the bullpens pitching more innings now than in the past makes sense their ERA would go up.

Feels a bit better with Braves beating the avg's.

Unfortunately, tonight's game is showing how good Atlanta's pitching is in giving up HR's.

Looks like Bryse Wilson is scheduled for the Braves starter for tomorrow's early get away game at 2:20pm ET before going to NY to play the Mets on Friday. ESPN had posted the update yesterday, but the MLB finally posted it this evening.


EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Good job by the bullpen to give up no runs & hold on to give Keuchel his 1st win. 

Last game with a weather delay (approx. 1-hour I think), the Braves starting pitcher did not continue after the delay ended.  Dallas continued after the 48-min. weather delay giving Cubs their total 3-runs on 4-hits (2-HR's) during the 4th, 5th, & 6th innings.  Seems like I've seen pitchers commonly continue when weather delays are 30-min. or less & not near their max. of 100-pitches. Hope the delay did not negatively affect Keuchel too much, but he gave up 4-hits also in the 1st, 2nd, & 3rd innings.

This was the halfway point (48-Wins & 33-Losses) of the season for 81 of 162 total.



23-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144092682748215296











https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401075927 



> *After the game, the Cubs announced closer Craig Kimbrel will be added to their roster Thursday before the series finale. *


----------



## DannyW

dirtnap said:


> As much as I love having Charlie on the team, I’d feel good for him if he got traded somewhere where he gets to play every day. He has a chance to be really good given the opportunity. Look what LaStella has done with the Angels after rotting on the bench for years with the Cubs.



I think the Braves have two of the best utility players in MLB. Camargo and Culberson could start for a lot of teams. And Matt Joyce has been solid at the plate so far.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Camargo would start for any other team.

Chop on!


----------



## biggdogg

Since we're talking stats... All the talk about the Braves pitching giving up the long ball and they're ranked 19 in MLB as a team in HR allowed. And they play their home games in a very hitter friendly park.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We are doing pretty good, and avoiding a swan dive we should win our division. However, we are going as far as our pitching carries us.

Chop on!


----------



## DSGB

biggdogg said:


> Bullpens across the league are pitching more innings now. It wasn't that long ago that the pen was mainly counted on for the 8th and 9th innings. Now, with the crazy analytics the nerds have brought in, most starters average 6 innings or less because it's apparently taboo for a starter to see a lineup a third time through.



Gone are the days when you had guys like Greg Maddux that would use the first two ABs to set up what he was going to throw the third time around.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Best finesse right hand pitcher I have ever seen.

 Gone is the correct call, could not break glass but he could pick up a rock off the ground and throw it in a knot hole in a tree.

I'll be able to tell my grandchildren I saw the great Greg Maddox.


----------



## Coenen

A lot of throwers in today's game, and very few pitchers. The radar gun has become for pitchers what the HR has become for hitters.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Maddux was tough. Even on the best hitters of the day.
He got in their heads and that was half the battle.


----------



## biggdogg

Finesse pitchers are a thing of the past. Nowadays you can't even get a look if you're not 6'4", throwing 96 mph and had at least one Tommy John surgery before high school graduation.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> I heard the same thing; my reaction was, "Baloney!" Except I didn't say "baloney."
> 
> I was wrong though; from a purely statistical perspective, the Braves bullpen is better than most. I was genuinely surprised. At this point, the only meaningful statistic for total bullpen performance should be, "If you had the lead, did you hold the lead?" Where's that number?



I'm wit dat. ^ Where's the Blown Save statistic? I bet it's not a good number.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> I'm wit dat. ^ Where's the Blown Save statistic? I bet it's not a good number.



-The Braves pen is 5th in MLB with 23 saves ("had the lead, held the lead")
-They are 20th in the league in save percentage saving 62% (23/37)
-The Braves have a better save percentage than the Cubs, Rockies, Nats, Red Sox and  Mets. Among others.
-The Braves have blown only one more save than the best team in the NL (Dodgers 13, Braves 14)
-The Philthies pen has a save percentage of 73%


----------



## Coenen

Good post! I'm a bit of a stat head, so it's important to see those numbers in context. I'm surprised there's not a blanket stat for save percentage above league average or something of the like.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> -The Philthies pen has a save percentage of 73%



There's your sign.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves today in early game showing they're staying good practicing giving up HR's & runs.

Looks like Atlanta will need late innings batting rallies today to help overcome pitching shortfalls.

Cubs Craig Kimbrel pitching to Acuna.



> KIMBREL PITCHING FOR CHC
> 
> Acuña Jr. hit a ground rule double to left.





> Swanson walked.





> Craig Kimbrel pitches to Freddie Freeman




Heard they have a new hot prospect & it's not a hot sauce.


















18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144356332490772481


24-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144410205402337280


----------



## Duff

Good series against a very good team at their place. 2/4 ain’t bad. 

Go get 3 of 4 from the yankmets


----------



## elfiii

Dang. I was hoping we would win the series but a split is OK. The Cubs are a good ball club. Hope we don't go flat against the Muts.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> Dang. I was hoping we would win the series but a split is OK. The Cubs are a good ball club. Hope we don't go flat against the Muts.


DeGrom again in game one. Gonna be a toughy.


----------



## dirtnap

Reckon how frustrating it must be for the philly fans losing 4 in a row to the fish


----------



## Duff

dirtnap said:


> Reckon how frustrating it must be for the philly fans losing 4 in a row to the fish


Couldn’t happen to a better bunch


----------



## Duff

Solid win against a bad dude. Wasn’t on his A game, but we’ll take it


----------



## Coenen

Remember when we were like, "Who the heck is Anthony Swarzak?" What an outing.

Soroka is really an impressive young man.


----------



## dirtnap

Coenen said:


> Remember when we were like, "Who the heck is Anthony Swarzak?" What an outing.
> 
> Soroka is really an impressive young man.


I wish they’d swap Jackson and Swarzak’s role


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Remember when we were like, "Who the heck is Anthony Swarzak?"



I'll raise my hand...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win & good pitching with bullpen staying tough.  Nice gaining back lost ground from previous game while paying deGrom back for beating us last time.  




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144789852002668544


33-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144792257687539712


----------



## Coenen

dirtnap said:


> I wish they’d swap Jackson and Swarzak’s role


So you'd have wanted Jackson coming in in the 7th, with a one run lead, and two on last night? Luke may have pitched the 9th, but Swarzak pitched the inning that decided the game.

Don't get too caught up on the notion of the "closer". Snit brought his best guy in the biggest spot in the game, that works for me. I feel like that's a statistical decision I can get behind. The last 3 outs in the 9th may not be the most important, no reason to save your best reliever for the 9th when the opponent is threatening in the 7th.

Minter looked all right as well. Kid's just gotta start throwing strike one. As good as they've been lately, if guys like Minter and Jackson could harness their stuff and really attack that first batter they'd be able to take it to another level. Seems like they're on the threshold, they just need to step through the door.


----------



## livetohunt

Coenen said:


> Remember when we were like, "Who the heck is Anthony Swarzak?" What an outing.



I don't think Swarzak pitched that well last night. He just got lucky with the placement of the hard hit balls going to someone instead of a gap, I still think pitching will be our achilles heel down the stretch.


----------



## dirtnap

Coenen said:


> So you'd have wanted Jackson coming in in the 7th, with a one run lead, and two on last night? Luke may have pitched the 9th, but Swarzak pitched the inning that decided the game.
> 
> Don't get too caught up on the notion of the "closer". Snit brought his best guy in the biggest spot in the game, that works for me. I feel like that's a statistical decision I can get behind. The last 3 outs in the 9th may not be the most important, no reason to save your best reliever for the 9th when the opponent is threatening in the 7th.
> 
> Minter looked all right as well. Kid's just gotta start throwing strike one. As good as they've been lately, if guys like Minter and Jackson could harness their stuff and really attack that first batter they'd be able to take it to another level. Seems like they're on the threshold, they just need to step through the door.


Agreed. Bullpens in general this year and in recent years are certainly not what they used to be. I saw last night where they showed that Atlanta’s has been the best in all of baseball since May 20. I still believe Snitker has been the best manager in the majors this year. What he does with what he has is very impressive. Second best team in the NL behind the Dodgers and with the lineup they have I could be the manager


----------



## Coenen

dirtnap said:


> Agreed....


I think teams are adapting their bullpen use to be more flexible. Openers are a thing now. More guys seem to be going more than one inning. More teams seem to be going closer by committee to free up their best guy to be available in situations other than just the 9th inning.

From a "nerd" standpoint that makes perfect sense. If the opponent's best hitters are up in the 7th or 8th, matching up strength on strength with your "closer" ain't a bad idea.


----------



## dirtnap

Phillies continue they’re losing streak to the fish, now at 5 games ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good close comeback win for the Braves, 50th win for the season, 20th win for the month, another fine save for Luke Jackson.

Hope Albies' sore elbow heals up quickly. Looking forward to going for the sweep for Sunday evening's game.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-rally-late-hit-back-to-back-hrs-to-top-mets

*Back-to-back jacks boost Braves over Mets*

*Markakis, Riley go deep to send Atlanta to 21st comeback victory, 50th win of season*



> It was the ninth time this season that the Braves have hit back-to-back home runs, the most in the Majors. They’ve only had three seasons in franchise history during which they’ve gone back to back more times: in 1998, ‘99 and 2006, when they did it 11 times.





> back-to-back home runs keyed the team’s 21st comeback victory of the season and 50th win overall





> The homers also gave the Braves 55 home runs in June, tied for the most the club has hit in a calendar month. Atlanta is now three shy of the Major League home run record for a calendar month.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401075967



> Braves closer Luke Jackson stranded runners at second and third for his 13th save, handing New York its seventh straight loss.





> Ronald Acuna Jr. and Dansby Swanson each had three hits for NL East-leading Atlanta, which improved to 50-34, the fastest the franchise has gotten to 50 wins since 2003.





> 70-minute rain delay






35-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145141294961872896



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145064906162491393



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145131860865032192


53-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145131095693975553


----------



## Coenen

If you thought Riley's dinger on Friday night was a bomb. He annihilated that ball yesterday.

Jackson threw the ball well. He fought back hard after Freeman got eaten up by that first ball, and the questionable umpiring on the second hitter. I'm surprised he doesn't work off the fast ball more. He and McCann were excellent keeping the hitters off balance. I'd like to see him show that curveball just a skosh more often.

Hope we see good Fried today.

Here's another good stat for y'all, check out The Braves road record.


----------



## Duff

I saw that Coenen. We need to overtake the Dodgers. Check out their home record


----------



## dirtnap

Duff said:


> I saw that Coenen. We need to overtake the Dodgers. Check out their home record


The Dodgers are the Braves, with better starting pitching


----------



## Coenen

dirtnap said:


> The Dodgers are the Braves, with better starting pitching


...and a pitchers park.

SunTrust is the #2 ballpark in the league for offense this season. Right behind Coors Field. Dodger Stadium is #20.

http://www.espn.com/mlb/stats/parkfactor


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Going to need bullpen's Swarzak while he's on the injured list.

Nice having Soroka join Freddie & Acuna for the NL all-stars.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/anthony-swarzak-injured-list



> Before Sunday’s game against the Mets, Braves manager Brian Snitker said that Swarzak indicated some discomfort when he came off the mound following an appearance Friday night. Snitker said the team hopes the 33-year-old reliever will be ready to go for the first series following the All-Star break.





> In 17 1/3 innings since being acquired from the Mariners on May 20, Swarzak has allowed just one run (0.52 ERA).






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145408404279758849


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Very nice for Braves having a top rated bullpen the last 6-weeks according to the stats. Reckon they all have challenges trying to maintain a good performance consistency.

What a bullpen 8th-inning disaster with Newcomb giving up 3-runs & Minter giving up 2-runs, then needing a 3rd pitcher Blevins to come in to get the 3rd out as Mets bat around sending 9-batters to the plate. Unfortunately, Braves bats went quiet in the 8th & 9th showing they were not enough to overcome pitching problems so Mets end their 7-game losing streak.

With the Mets on Sunday evening having 3-players added to the NL all stars (deGrom for pitching, McNeil & Alonso for reserves), expect they were fired up more than usual with having 3-players deliver 3-hits each in the game (McNeil, Davis, Frazier), while Braves had 2-players with 3-hits each (Acuna, Swanson).

Reckon it's reasonable to expect to win only two-thirds of the games or series at most, but still hoping to win more. At least for the 10-game road trip, Braves win 2 series & split a 4-game series.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-sets-record-for-rbi-month



> *Braves focused as Freeman wraps historic June*





> *All-Star first baseman records 33 RBIs in Atlanta's 20-win month *





> Braves' bullpen entered Sunday with a 3.65 ERA, fourth best in the Majors and second in the NL, as well as a 2.79 ERA since May 15 -- which led the Majors by more than half a run in that span  -- a fact Freddie Freeman was aware of





> “We had the best bullpen in the last month and a half,” he said. “It’s just one game. It’s going to happen. As much as we want them to be perfect every time, it’s just not going to happen. We have all the confidence in the world, and they’ve been the best for a long time.”





> Atlanta was three games behind in the NL East entering June





> Last year, all but one of the teams leading a division entering July went on to win that division title -- including the Braves.





> Braves won 20 games in June, their most wins in a calendar month since winning 20 in August 2013





> One player who had a particularly strong June for the team was Freeman, who hit .322 with a 1.065 OPS, nine home runs and 33 RBIs over the course of the month. His RBI total was the most in a calendar month in Atlanta-era history and the most by a Braves player since Hank Aaron had 35 in June 1962.





> team is one game ahead of its pace from last season -- with 50 wins through 85 games as opposed to 49 in 2018






https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401075982



> McNeil, batting a major league-best .348



(Braves 8th-inning bullpen disaster below)


> Frazier trimmed it to 5-4 with a leadoff homer in the eighth into the second deck in left field on an 0-2 pitch from Sean Newcomb (2-1).





> New York loaded the bases with two outs when A.J. Minter walked Michael Conforto, and McNeil looped a two-run single into shallow right field to put the Mets ahead.





> Alonso followed with a two-run double inside third base to provide some breathing room.






> Atlanta set a franchise record for home runs in one month with 56, two shy of the major league mark shared by Baltimore (May 1987) and Seattle (May 1999). ... Freeman had 33 RBI in June, most by a Braves player in any month since the club moved to Atlanta in 1966.


----------



## spurrs and racks

we have 3 gms with the Phillies and 3 gms with the marlins and we are up 5.5 gms now.

If we can finish up strong we can put some distance in the division.

Chop On!


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Very nice for Braves having a top rated bullpen the last 6-weeks according to the stats. Reckon they all have challenges trying to maintain a good performance consistency.
> 
> What a bullpen 8th-inning disaster with Newcomb giving up 3-runs & Minter giving up 2-runs, then needing a 3rd pitcher Blevins to come in to get the 3rd out as Mets bat around sending 9-batters to the plate. Unfortunately, Braves bats went quiet in the 8th & 9th showing they were not enough to overcome pitching problems so Mets end their 7-game losing streak.



Another blown save. That's all I got for you.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> Another blown save. That's all I got for you.


Fried needed to go deep after all of the delays and whatnot on Saturday. Alas it wasn't meant to be.

Sobotka looked all right. Newk didn't have it from the jump. Was what it was.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Another blown save. That's all I got for you.



Yep, and obviously it will not be the last one this season.  Also, a good June for the Braves does not guarantee a good July.  Of course after the all-star break as history shows, teams & players tend to drop off in wins & performances with the mid-season daily grind setting in for the painfully long 6-month regular season.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, and obviously it will not be the last one this season.  Also, a good June for the Braves does not guarantee a good July.  Of course after the all-star break as history shows, teams & players tend to drop off in wins & performances with the mid-season daily grind setting in for the painfully long 6-month regular season.



The Braves are notorious ringleaders in the after the all stars break slump.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Fried needed to go deep after all of the delays and whatnot on Saturday. Alas it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Sobotka looked all right. Newk didn't have it from the jump. Was what it was.



Fried blows hot and cold and hitters have figured him out. His season stats hide the fact he's going downhill right now.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> Fried blows hot and cold and hitters have figured him out. His season stats hide the fact he's going downhill right now.


Its no secret that his last 5 haven't been as good as his first 10. Last night wasn't a poor start necessarily either. It just would've been nice if he'd gone 7 instead of 6, that way 2 innings from Sobotka might've iced it.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Its no secret that his last 5 haven't been as good as his first 10. Last night wasn't a poor start necessarily either. It just would've been nice if he'd gone 7 instead of 6, that way 2 innings from Sobotka might've iced it.



I agree. He just let his pitch count get away from him early. I've noticed when things aren't going good for him he broods. You can see it in his face. He still battles but he can't get over that emotional hump when his stuff isn't working and he wastes pitches out of the strike zone.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough pitching duel for the Braves to lose in a shutout & shutting down our bats in a low scoring close game.  Hate losing 2 in a row & dropping 1st place lead down to 4.5-games with Phillies gaining back ground.  Hope Atlanta can get back on track soon with some winning momentum. 



Time = 1:17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146245087610802176


Time = 1:50

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146243963289948165






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146196388784435200


----------



## Coenen

Seems like Nola gives them fits every time they face him.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> I agree. He just let his pitch count get away from him early. I've noticed when things aren't going good for him he broods. You can see it in his face. He still battles but he can't get over that emotional hump when his stuff isn't working and he wastes pitches out of the strike zone.



One of the primary drawbacks of such a young rotation. It isn't a matter of if, but when, ML hitters will figure them out and make adjustments. They haven't learned to make their own adjustments yet. I expect Soroka to hit some speed bumps at some point. Now is where we'll see if Kranitz is a good pitching coach or not. He has brought along quite a few young studs, including Nola.



Coenen said:


> Seems like Nola gives them fits every time they face him.



He gives lots of teams fits. But the Braves punched him in the jaw back in April.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Seems like Nola gives them fits every time they face him.



He sure did last night.


----------



## DSGB

Taking my son to the game tonight for his birthday. Looking at the starters, we may get a few balls hit our way in the Home Run Porch. Just hope there are more coming off the Braves' bats.


----------



## Duff

Hope y’all have a good time and bring the bravos some luck. Wilson May need it!


----------



## DannyW

Wow...great win but one play in particular really impressed.

In the 8th inning Acuna made a diving catch of a sinking line drive. Watching it I could of sworn I was watching Andruw Jones in centerfield making one of his signature diving catches.

And IMO Andruw Jones is the greatest defensive center fielder I have ever seen in my lifetime of seriously watching MLB since the mid-60's.

Is Ronald Acuna an Andruw Jones with a better bat? Time will provide that answer....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice pitching & hitting for a fine Braves win.



28-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146599168879677446



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146603168358391808



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146598575318736898


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146590669584162816


----------



## dirtnap

DannyW said:


> Wow...great win but one play in particular really impressed.
> 
> In the 8th inning Acuna made a diving catch of a sinking line drive. Watching it I could of sworn I was watching Andruw Jones in centerfield making one of his signature diving catches.
> 
> And IMO Andruw Jones is the greatest defensive center fielder I have ever seen in my lifetime of seriously watching MLB since the mid-60's.
> 
> Is Ronald Acuna an Andruw Jones with a better bat? Time will provide that answer....


I didn’t get to watch the game last night, we’re at Jekyll and when we got in it was just going off, but I watched the highlights and that catch was outstanding


----------



## DSGB

Lots of fireworks by the Braves offense and some great play in center field by both teams.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! 1st-inning Soroka gives up 4-runs & 6-hits on 36-pitches so looking to be a short game for him.





EDIT UPDATE below . . .

Great comeback win for the Braves as our bats make up for early pitching problems with 12-runs & 12-hits, including 5-HR's of which Swanson has a fine 2-HR night with 5-RBI's & 3-hits.  Nice having Soroka settle down after that bad 1st & not give up any more runs while lasting longer than expected.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076043

Box Score



> HR:
> 
> Donaldson (17, 4th inning off Garcia 0 on, 2 Out);
> Freeman (23, 4th inning off Garcia 0 on, 2 Out);
> Albies (14, 3rd inning off Eflin 2 on, 2 Out);
> Swanson 2 (17, 1st inning off Eflin 0 on, 1 Out, 8th inning off Davis 2 on, 1 Out)





> 2B:
> 
> Markakis 3 (21, Eflin 2, Álvarez);
> Freeman (24, Eflin);
> Swanson (19, Eflin)





> RBI:
> 
> Markakis (49),
> Donaldson (43),
> Freeman (66),
> Albies 3 (49),
> Swanson 5 (57)






https://www.mlb.com/news/braves-extend-division-lead-over-phillies

*Swanson leads way as Braves slug 5 HRs*



> Soroka bent during the first inning of Thursday night’s 12-6 win, but then saw his teammates break the Phillies with yet another barrage of home runs. Dansby Swanson accounted for two of the five homers hit by the Braves, who also saw Freddie Freeman, Josh Donaldson and Ozzie Albies light the skies, long before a sold-out SunTrust Park crowd was treated to a postgame fireworks show.





> Freeman and Donaldson extended the power barrage as they teamed up to record the 10th set of back-to-back home runs hit by the Braves this year (one shy of the franchise record) in the fourth.





> Swanson’s three-run homer in the eighth was his 17th of the season (six shy of the career total he carried into the season), and the 140th hit by the Braves. This matches the 2003 club for the highest total in franchise history before the All-Star break, which is three games away.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146975328646119425


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146975879567831040


Fox Sports Braves retweeted:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146979676629413888


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146949044591300608






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146879091100082180


----------



## DannyW

The Phillies are fading fast. They were one of the most active teams in the offseason trading for or signing Segura, Harper, McCutchen, Robertson and Realmuto. Two were MVP's and the others former all-stars. Those 5 players doubled their payroll.

But despite the moves they are headed to NY tonight in 3rd place. On June 8 they had a 2 game lead in the division and now they are 6.5 games back. That's a LOT of ground to lose in just 23 games.

I guess owner John Middleton was right when he said the Phillies were "going to spend money and maybe even be stupid about it" to improve the team.


----------



## Coenen

Personally, I'm loving it. The Sports media ate up the big splash moves in Philly and NY, and touted the Gnats as a team on the rise. They also dismissed the Braves as a fluke team who had done nothing to improve in the offseason, and were going to get blown out of the division.

Turns out when you've got a good veteran core, and a BUNCH of young guys on the rise, you don't need to spend stupid money on some guy who did his best work for a different team. Take care of the future and the future will take care of the present.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough good pitching battle by both teams, but glad the Braves squeezed out a run for the close shutout win with McCann getting the 1st & Last hit for Atlanta on a walk off win despite the 2.5-hour rain delay. Hope folks get needed rest in time for the early Saturday 4:10pm game.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/julio-teheran-shuts-down-marlins-braves-walk-off

*Teheran returns to form as Braves walk off*

*McCann continues magical homecoming with game-winning knock *

2:24 AM EDT



> McCann ended Jordan Yamamoto’s no-hit bid with a two-out fifth-inning single and then delivered the game-winning hit at 12:49 a.m. ET, nearly 40 minutes after the resumption of the game halted at the start of the eighth by a two-hour, 28-minute rain delay.





> As the Braves continue to evaluate their internal options and the trade market, they’ll hope to see more development from Max Fried and more consistency from Teheran, who posted a 0.81 ERA over eight starts from May 5-June 13 and then allowed 15 earned runs over 11 1/3 innings spanning the three starts that followed.





> “He’s reliable,” Snitker said. “You know he’s going to prepare and be ready. He’s going to show up and make his starts. He’s done it for years. He’ll go through some rough spots, but he competes and he cares. He’s a conscientious guy who works to get better.”






42-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147368071247486976


Time = 2:14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147373063417163777


Time = 1:49

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147371040135208960


Time = 1:31

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147368769196445701


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Marlins out scored & even more, out hit Braves for a close win by 1-run.  Rough 5th-inning for Fried giving up 3-runs & 4-hits. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-break-club-homer-mark-before-all-star-break 

*Acuna, Riley help set Braves HR mark in loss*

*Atlanta notches 142 taters before the All-Star break *



> Making his first start since the baseball world lost his close friend Tyler Skaggs, Fried allowed a career-high 11 hits and five earned runs over five innings. The left-hander surrendered solo homers to Harold Ramirez and Starlin Castro through the first three frames. But the crushing blow was delivered when Yadiel Rivera capped a three-run fifth with a decisive two-out, two-run single.





> Fried was staked to an early lead with the assistance of solo homers from Acuna and Austin Riley over the first two innings against Smith, who was making his first appearance since missing a month because of left hip inflammation. It appeared to be business as usual for the Braves, who have tallied 142 home runs, besting the previous franchise-high total the 2003 team set with 140 taters before the All-Star break (in three fewer games).





> As the Braves took just their second loss in 11 games against the Marlins, they fell to 34-13 when hitting at least two home runs. The most interesting element of this stat might be that Atlanta has already produced 47 multi-homer games, matching its 2018 total.





> Braves have hit a National League-high 90 home runs dating back to Riley’s Major League debut on May 15. The 22-year-old’s second-inning solo shot off Smith was his 16th homer. This stands as the sixth-highest total through the first 48 games of an MLB career.





> quick-strike energy Acuna has generated while tallying 13 career leadoff home runs, despite serving as the Braves' leadoff hitter just 118 times. This already ranks second in franchise history, trailing only the 17 hit by Felipe Alou.





> Acuna gave Fried an early lead when he jumped on Smith’s first-pitch fastball and sent it over the center-field wall. He has tallied five leadoff home runs while sitting at the top of the Braves’ lineup in just 17 games against the Marlins. No other player has totaled more than three leadoff homers versus Miami.





43-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147649941587648514


31-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147602766031814656



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147610101760647168


----------



## walukabuck

never a doubt today. Luke Jackson had it all under control. Not.


----------



## antharper

walukabuck said:


> never a doubt today. Luke Jackson had it all under control. Not.


Ha ha , that’s for sure !!!


----------



## dirtnap

But on a brighter note, you won’t see a better play than Culbertson’s today


----------



## Duff

dirtnap said:


> But on a brighter note, you won’t see a better play than Culbertson’s today


I’ve watched it a bunch of times. One heck of a throw!


----------



## DannyW

That throw by Culberson was one in a hundred...perfect.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Culberson's play saving the game.  Loading up the bases in the late innings by pitching staffs ain't no good signs for trying to win.  Bullpen showed their potential to lose games again, but glad to squeeze out another close win.  Nice having Keuchel going deep into the game again.  Much tougher to win without having late innings batting rallies to add insurance to overcome potential pitching issues.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-hold-off-late-marlins-rally

*Culberson throw offers one last 1st-half thrill*

*Donaldson hits 200th career homer as Keuchel has another strong start*



> Suddenly the 4-0 lead the Braves had built with Josh Donaldson’s 200th career homer and Dallas Keuchel’s 7 1/3 strong innings was in jeopardy.





> Atlanta’s win expectancy dropped from 96.9 percent to 84.3 percent when Garrett Cooper hit a three-run homer in the eighth against Chad Sobotka. It dropped all the way down to 35.8 percent when Ramirez’s bunt loaded the bases in the ninth.





> Marlins loaded the bases in the ninth with three straight singles, none of which had a hit expectancy above 39 percent, according to Statcast.





> “I knew there was going to be a play,” McCann said. “Charlie has an unbelievable arm. It was just a matter of whether it was going to be accurate or not. It was right on the money. A one-hop that literally I didn’t have to move my glove. That’s what he does. This guy is Charlie Clutch.”





> Unfortunately for Jackson, his blood pressure continued to rise despite the fact he had suddenly gone from having the bases loaded with no outs to two on with two outs. The home crowd that roared upon completion of the double play gasped when Curtis Granderson walked to load the bases just before Miguel Rojas’ liner landed just foul down the left-field line. Three pitches later, Rojas flied out to end the game.





> Having won 21 of their past 29 games, the Braves certainly head into the break feeling good. Donaldson has produced a 1.037 OPS while tallying 10 of his 17 homers over his past 25 games. Keuchel is seeming like a sound $13 million investment as he’s looked much more like his Cy Young Award-winning self for his past two starts.





21-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147971579814400001


16-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147969286000009216


Time = 1:54

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147985717168971776


Time = 4:36

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147980984383488000



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147956190598639616


> 680theFan tweet below:
> #*Braves* at the All-Star Break:
> 54-37,
> 6.0 games up in the NL East 54 wins tied for 7th most before the Break 143 HR,
> franchise record in 1st half 491 runs scored,
> second most in franchise history



















> Fox Sports Braves tweet with image below:
> We found another replay angle on Charlie Culberson's throw today.


----------



## elfiii

walukabuck said:


> never a doubt today. Luke Jackson had it all under control. Not.





dirtnap said:


> But on a brighter note, you won’t see a better play than Culbertson’s today



I hope Jackson knows Culberson is his baby daddy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Acuna makes the 2nd Round of the HR Derby.



https://www.mlb.com/news/2019-home-run-derby-round-by-round-results 

*Live updates from Home Run Derby* 


OR 


http://www.espn.com/mlb/derby/live 

*Home Run Derby Tracker*


----------



## Patriot44

Did yall see Accuna's spray chart? 

My god man!


----------



## Duff

Loved it!  Acuna represented well!!


----------



## Patriot44

Accuna was the best all around homer our there, no question about it. That kid is straight money!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Acuna done good while making Braves & fans proud. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148416102244016130


5-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148397592625201157



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/2019-home-run-derby-round-by-round-results 

*Here's what happened in every HR Derby round*


6-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148424179710156800
















NL Lineup


----------



## biggdogg

I like the fact that he didn't try to change his swing and pull everything down the line like a lot of hitters do. He hit the ball where it was pitched. The only drawback to that in a home run competition is that it takes a lot of power to hit them as far as he was hitting them to the opposite field. He was gassed when the buzzer went off after the semi's. That was a blast to watch though. Acuna keeps finding ways to impress.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice start with a win after the long All-Star break.  Reckon we should expect at least a run from each bullpen inning like this game. Fine starting pitching from Keuchel & bats deliver 3-HR's (Josh & Acuna) from the Braves at 11 games past halfway of the regular season. 





> ESPN Scoreboard - Josh Donaldson homered twice and drove in four runs, Ronald Acuna Jr. had a 455-foot shot and ...





25-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149910803186769921


Time = 1:46 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149914216821690368



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149912611691126785



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149909993325395968



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149919722202210304


----------



## Patriot44

I will go ahead and say it, Accuna may be the MVP in MLB today! His attitude, play and bat are second to none day after day. He IS the Bravo's future!


----------



## biggdogg

Acuna will get MVP votes, as will Freeman. But MVP is a two horse race between Yellich and Bellinger. Those two are playing a completely different game than the rest of the NL.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Acuna will get MVP votes, as will Freeman. But MVP is a two horse race between Yellich and Bellinger. Those two are playing a completely different game than the rest of the NL.


I meant most valuable player to MLB. People show up to watch Accuna alone. The kid is straight money! As a coach and a person that has been on a baseball field almost every summer for all of my life, his attitude is worth more than his play will ever be and he is a stud player.


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> I meant most valuable player to MLB. People show up to watch Accuna alone. The kid is straight money! As a coach and a person that has been on a baseball field almost every summer for all of my life, his attitude is worth more than his play will ever be and he is a stud player.



I see what you're saying now. My apologies. But yes, the sheer fun that Acuna, and Albies as well, bring to the game is really fun to watch.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> I see what you're saying now. My apologies. But yes, the sheer fun that Acuna, and Albies as well, bring to the game is really fun to watch.


I tell my boys (team) that happy ballers win games and sad/mad ballers lose. Every time! Growing up on a baseball field and now coaching little league/All-star/travel, it is true today as much as it was in 1983. Acuna and Albies are the life of the Braves and even without the best pitching, the Braves are a force to be reckoned with. This may not be their year, but they will show and next year will be an unbelievable story to watch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice comeback twice for the late extra innings win to take the series.  Good having Acuna & Josh getting HR's in back to back games.  Tough winning over SD's Machado getting 3-HR's in these past 2-games. 





> ESPN Scoreboard - Josh Donaldson hit a two-run homer in the first inning and then scored the go-ahead run on ...





24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150266171515518976


Time = 2:13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150271111499640832



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150269191041310720


30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150238416568823808


28-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150207359546875905


----------



## mizzippi jb

My goodness Luke Jackson makes the pucker factor happen every time he takes the mound.    Luckily for us, the goof by the Padres mgr left him to face a pitcher with the bases loaded down two.   Walk, single, almost home run saved at the wall by Markakis, intentional walk to get to the pitcher.


----------



## DannyW

After 510 posts about everything from hairstyles to homeruns, last night's game brought us full circle back to the original topic of this thread. I stayed up to watch the entire game and last night our bullpen came as close to blowing a seemingly insurmountable extra inning lead as you can without actually doing it.

I know, I know....I keep whining about the lack of a shut down closer but I enter last night's game as exhibit A in my argument. Luke Jackson is a great story, a nice guy and a decent reliever but he is NOT the guy we need closing games. 

Over the course of the season the bullpen has improved as a whole, especially with the additions of Touissant and Newcomb, but AA has to address the gaping hole we have at the back end before the trade deadline. Of course we would benefit from adding another starting pitcher, who wouldn't, but IMO this team needs a quality closer worse. 

Maybe Kimbrel was not the answer, he certainly is off to a rocky start with the Cubs. But at ~$14 million a year, without giving up any of our prospects, he certainly seemed to be a worthwhile gamble. Even with a 3 year deal. Especially when you consider the Braves are paying a 36 YO relief pitcher (O'Day) $9 million a year and he has yet to throw the first pitch after nearly a year on the team.

Rant off...baton handed to AA...


----------



## biggdogg

My wish list is simple. Will Smith from the Giants and Shane Greene from the Blue Jays. Set-up man and closer is fixed. Then either Bumgarner from the Giants or Strohman from the Jays. I like Strohman better, but I believe he ends up costing more in prospects because he's still under control for another year. And then there's Bumgarner's track record in the postseason to consider...


----------



## Raylander

I say give Webb the look at closer. He has experience closing games in the minors. Plus he’s been mowin em down this year. He’s the guy..


----------



## antharper

If rather see Aj Minter given another chance than Jackson !


----------



## Duff

Newcomb. Any of them other than Saboka


----------



## Coenen

Man, it is enjoyable to watch Mike Soroka at work.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves bullpen woes continue.  Rough 8th-inning with bullpen giving up Soroka's shutout, using 1-pitcher to get each of the 3-outs.


----------



## dirtnap

DannyW said:


> After 510 posts about everything from hairstyles to homeruns, last night's game brought us full circle back to the original topic of this thread. I stayed up to watch the entire game and last night our bullpen came as close to blowing a seemingly insurmountable extra inning lead as you can without actually doing it.
> 
> I know, I know....I keep whining about the lack of a shut down closer but I enter last night's game as exhibit A in my argument. Luke Jackson is a great story, a nice guy and a decent reliever but he is NOT the guy we need closing games.
> 
> Over the course of the season the bullpen has improved as a whole, especially with the additions of Touissant and Newcomb, but AA has to address the gaping hole we have at the back end before the trade deadline. Of course we would benefit from adding another starting pitcher, who wouldn't, but IMO this team needs a quality closer worse.
> 
> Maybe Kimbrel was not the answer, he certainly is off to a rocky start with the Cubs. But at ~$14 million a year, without giving up any of our prospects, he certainly seemed to be a worthwhile gamble. Even with a 3 year deal. Especially when you consider the Braves are paying a 36 YO relief pitcher (O'Day) $9 million a year and he has yet to throw the first pitch after nearly a year on the team.
> 
> Rant off...baton handed to AA...


I stayed up and watched it too, and I was thinking, man imagine if we had the Padres closer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great start after the all-star break with a rare sweep for the Braves in SD after 13-years since their last time to do it out there for a 7-game 1st place lead.  Glad the bullpen's Minter was way better in the 9th.  SoroKa's gem working his magic keeps him in the competition for the Cy Young award.  Fine way for Freddie to break out of his series slump in front of family & friends in S. Cali. 

Next series on the road not going to be easy up against Brewers & "reigning NL MVP Christian Yelich" (32-HR's, batting .330, 68-RBI's).




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150551838107852800


26-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150548112437497856



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150547585137950720


Time = 2:24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150550080937586688


----------



## spurrs and racks

Chop On!


----------



## DannyW

The trade deadline will be interesting...the Braves have pitching needs and they also have some decent chips to deal. Some are major league ready guys...Ender is a 3-time gold glove center fielder with a career .286 BA. Has anyone noticed Adam Duvall lately? In 83 games at AAA he is hitting .263 with 28 HR's and 78 RBI's...wow. On top of being a premier defensive outfielder. And as much as I would hate to see him leave, Johan Carmargo is a drop-in 3rd/SS for a team with a need.

We already know about the young pitchers...I'm sure AA would make a couple of them available. And what about veterans like Gausman? Would anyone take a flier on Folty? 

Maybe I'm wrong but I think AA will protect a few minor league talents like Pache, Waters, Anderson, and maybe Wright and Wilson, but the rest are probably in play for the right trade.

I doubt AA is taking the family on a late July beach vacation this summer...


----------



## biggdogg

Pache, Waters and Anderson are all but untouchable, it would take a monster deal to move them. Especially since Pache and Waters both may be in the Braves outfield at some point next season. AA probably isn't ready to give up on Folty yet and Gausman might net a bag of sunflower seeds at this point. But pretty much any other pitcher, Austin Jackson (AAA catcher), Camargo, Duvall and Inciarte will be used as trade capital.


----------



## Duff

I think they'll be pretty quite. I could see them grabbing another reliever. You never know what other teams will offer though. I just hope they continue to stay healthy.


----------



## spurrs and racks

We are an ACE starter away from playing for a championship.

Something IS going to happen when Ender is ready. Whatever happens, at least 50% of the fans are not going to like it.

Rilley, Culberson, Camargo, ?????? We don't have room for everybody.


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> I think they'll be pretty quite. I could see them grabbing another reliever. You never know what other teams will offer though. I just hope they continue to stay healthy.


AA seems to have a lot of faith that the help he needs in the future already in the pipeline. The Braves have done well playing the long game in this roster building cycle. It would be a pity to abandon it now.

They'll make a big splash or two eventually, but I don't see them being in a big hurry to mortgage their future for the present.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> AA seems to have a lot of faith that the help he needs in the future already in the pipeline. The Braves have done well playing the long game in this roster building cycle. It would be a pity to abandon it now.
> 
> They'll make a big splash or two eventually, but I don't see them being in a big hurry to mortgage their future for the present.



No, AA won't mortgage the future, but he has made it clear in the last week that he wants another starter and at least another reliever.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> AA seems to have a lot of faith that the help he needs in the future already in the pipeline. The Braves have done well playing the long game in this roster building cycle. It would be a pity to abandon it now.
> 
> They'll make a big splash or two eventually, but I don't see them being in a big hurry to mortgage their future for the present.



This for sure ^ but they don't have enough positions for all the talent. I think Inciarte and Camargo are trade bait for sure.


----------



## spurrs and racks

I think it is Rilley, maybe bundled up with Folty or Tukie.

 It is a sin to keep Camargo on the bench. He is still very young.

 Culberson does not seen to mind his platoon.


----------



## elfiii

spurrs and racks said:


> I think it is Rilley, maybe bundled up with Folty or Tukie.
> 
> It is a sin to keep Camargo on the bench. He is still very young.
> 
> Culberson does not seen to mind his platoon.



I think Riley is definitely staying and he's slated for third base. I would like to see Camargo play more but where you gonna stick him? We are pretty much juiced at all 8 defensive positions.

I will admit I like having a depth chart that is an actual depth chart though. I suspect the platoon folks get even less playing time the closer we get to the end of the season. The September schedule is a bone crusher and that's where the division winner will be decided. Snit is going to put the best 9 on the field and keep it that way.

ETA - Donaldson is playing like a man who wants to play third base for the Braves next year too. I can't imagine them not keeping him around. B Mc too.


----------



## spurrs and racks

"I think Riley is definitely staying and he's slated for third base. I would like to see Camargo play more but where you gonna stick him? We are pretty much juiced at all 8 defensive positions.

I will admit I like having a depth chart that is an actual depth chart though. I suspect the platoon folks get even less playing time the closer we get to the end of the season. The September schedule is a bone crusher and that's where the division winner will be decided. Snit is going to put the best 9 on the field and keep it that way.

ETA - Donaldson is playing like a man who wants to play third base for the Braves next year too. I can't imagine them not keeping him around. B Mc too.""

What are we going to do with Ender?

How many 3rd basemen do we need?

I think Shawn can close, what about the bullpin? 

We still have options left with Riley?

Culberson can play any position, and Donaldson is an everyday player?

Camargo would start for any other team.

Like I said, next week is going to be interesting.


----------



## biggdogg

What are we going to do with Ender?
He should probably have some change of address forms ready.

How many 3rd basemen do we need?
Donaldson is a free agent after the season, at which point Riley assumes his normal position. Pache or Waters takes Riley's spot in LF. Keuchel is the more likely free agent to be offered an extension, not Donaldson.

I think Shawn can close, what about the bullpin?
If Jackson is removed from the role, I think Swarzak or Webb would be an option until AA finds what he's looking for.

We still have options left with Riley?
Riley does still have minor league options left. Donaldson was signed to give him more time to develop, but his bat forced the issue. He will be at 3B in 2020.

Culberson can play any position, and Donaldson is an everyday player?
Yes (pitcher included) and yes.

Camargo would start for any other team.
And there is a great possibility he will be in the next few weeks...

Like I said, next week is going to be interesting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spurrs and racks

"What are we going to do with Ender?
He should probably have some change of address forms ready. "

Ender is a three time gold glove and an all-star.......

Do you remember trading David Justice? (we have not won a championship since he won one with Tom Glavin's right arm.)

I think Riley goes down (because he has options left) while Atlanta Braves front office makes a trade.

We could sure up the pitching staff, there are no holes in the lineup and our defense is solid.


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> AA seems to have a lot of faith that the help he needs in the future already in the pipeline. The Braves have done well playing the long game in this roster building cycle. It would be a pity to abandon it now.
> 
> They'll make a big splash or two eventually, but I don't see them being in a big hurry to mortgage their future for the present.


Like it's the 90's again. We have come full circle.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Like it's the 90's again. We have come full circle. 

we don't have the starting pitching we had then, and our offence is the best I have ever seen.

I would like to see one more starting ace pitcher without selling out our lineup to get him.


----------



## dirtnap

spurrs and racks said:


> Like it's the 90's again. We have come full circle.
> 
> we don't have the starting pitching we had then, and our offence is the best I have ever seen.
> 
> I would like to see one more starting ace pitcher without selling out our lineup to get him.


Yep if they’d had the offense we have now with the 90’s pitching they may have won them all?


----------



## Duff

They’re one pitch in on the hands of Albies, Swanson or Donaldson and Camargo will be a big time player to this team. Love having him in case of injury


----------



## DannyW

Patriot44 said:


> Like it's the 90's again. We have come full circle.



Yes...yes it is. Except for the part where we don't have 3 future HOF pitchers in the rotation like the 90's. Not yet anyway.

It's a great blend of new and old...Freeman, B-Mac, Markakis and Donaldson are the grizzled vets while Acuna, Riley, Swanson and Albies are the young-uns. We may not have the league's best player at any one position but we have above average players at EVERY position. As someone said...no holes on that line-up card.

I agree with BiggDogg on re-signing Keuchel...and he may want to hang around. Anyone else notice the smile on his face every time they show a shot of the dugout? He is happy and having a blast. 

In fact everyone looks and sounds happy, and it shows. There is no bickering, complaining or sniping in the media. And everyone's ego seems to be firmly in check. Even Acuna...no one has tossed one at his noggin in weeks.


----------



## Duff

You know, that blend of vets and youngsters is what’s making this team fun. The vets let the youngsters have fun, and even join them lots of times. At the same time, they keep them grounded. 

I’m so impressed with Donaldson. He has big time fun, while providing leadership to the young ones. I don’t see him fitting in the future. That’s a shame. Maybe it will work out


----------



## elfiii

Duff said:


> I’m so impressed with Donaldson. He has big time fun, while providing leadership to the young ones. I don’t see him fitting in the future.



Well, he's playing like he intends to fit into the Braves future. Given the choice of him or Riley at 3B I'll take Donaldson all day long until his D and batting average drop off. He's red hot right now. Pitchers have figured Riley out and he hasn't changed and his average is starting to wane. He's an almost ready for prime time player holding Acuna's spot in left until Inciarte gets back in center. People forget Inciarte is a baller for sure. I just hope they don't rush his comeback before he's ready but again they may want him back as trade bait along with Camargo.

I'll admit it's great to see the Braves having these kinds of problems again. Call me a cynic but Braves standout recruits dot the MLB landscape playing for championship caliber teams while the Braves finish the season in the cellar. I've seen it over and over and over again. Money first, wins last.


----------



## DannyW

I wish MLB would make a rule that no one who has to answer to stockholders can own a franchise. Publicly traded companies, like Liberty Media, have a fiduciary responsibility to their stockholders to be as profitable as possible. Managing a team with profitability as the primary goal is usually at odds with winning championships.


----------



## biggdogg

worleyburd86 said:


> I say give Webb the look at closer. He has experience closing games in the minors. Plus he’s been mowin em down this year. He’s the guy..





spurrs and racks said:


> "What are we going to do with Ender?
> He should probably have some change of address forms ready. "
> 
> Ender is a three time gold glove and an all-star.......
> 
> Do you remember trading David Justice? (we have not won a championship since he won one with Tom Glavin's right arm.)
> 
> I think Riley goes down (because he has options left) while Atlanta Braves front office makes a trade.
> 
> We could sure up the pitching staff, there are no holes in the lineup and our defense is solid.



I remember trading Justice very well. But trading Justice for Kenny Lofton and Alan Embree is a far cry from trading Ender to make room for Pache, who is widely considered the best defensive outfielder in the organization. And a better hitter the Ender...


----------



## Duff

elfiii said:


> Well, he's playing like he intends to fit into the Braves future. Given the choice of him or Riley at 3B I'll take Donaldson all day long until his D and batting average drop off. He's red hot right now. Pitchers have figured Riley out and he hasn't changed and his average is starting to wane. He's an almost ready for prime time player holding Acuna's spot in left until Inciarte gets back in center. People forget Inciarte is a baller for sure. I just hope they don't rush his comeback before he's ready but again they may want him back as trade bait along with Camargo.
> 
> I'll admit it's great to see the Braves having these kinds of problems again. Call me a cynic but Braves standout recruits dot the MLB landscape playing for championship caliber teams while the Braves finish the season in the cellar. I've seen it over and over and over again. Money first, wins last.



Agree with all dat!


----------



## Patriot44

DannyW said:


> Yes...yes it is. Except for the part where we don't have 3 future HOF pitchers in the rotation like the 90's. Not yet anyway.
> 
> It's a great blend of new and old...Freeman, B-Mac, Markakis and Donaldson are the grizzled vets while Acuna, Riley, Swanson and Albies are the young-uns. We may not have the league's best player at any one position but we have above average players at EVERY position. As someone said...no holes on that line-up card.
> 
> I agree with BiggDogg on re-signing Keuchel...and he may want to hang around. Anyone else notice the smile on his face every time they show a shot of the dugout? He is happy and having a blast.
> 
> In fact everyone looks and sounds happy, and it shows. There is no bickering, complaining or sniping in the media. And everyone's ego seems to be firmly in check. Even Acuna...no one has tossed one at his noggin in weeks.



Give it a minute. Smoltzie, Maddux and Glavine all were raised on the farm.


----------



## Coenen

Who was that guy pitching in the 9th?! 

Forget about the slider Lukey; give 'em the heater.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yes, Sir, Luke Jackson mowed 'em down 1-2-3 to close & continue the winning streak.  Nice improvement since last game for Fried as he delivers 5 scoreless innings & 5-K's despite his developing blister.  Disappointing & a bit surprising for bullpen's Tomlin to come in for the 6th & give up the shutout with a HR on his 2nd pitch, then finishing the inning giving up 2-runs & 3-hits. 

Making the difference again is Freddie with back-to-back game 3-run HR's with Albies adding 3-hits, but Markakis & pitchers were only ones in lineup without a hit.



33-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150967198216679424



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150966650495275009


Time = 2:05

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150969574361161729


Time = 3:18

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150971931711029248


Lowest Relief ERA, NL This Season - 1st Braves 3.68 (GIF image below)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150954367178006528


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!!!  Disappointing for the Braves getting blown out with Brewers delivering 13-runs & 13-hits. 

Reckon sometimes there will be days when Braves pitching does not show up, of course not much help from bats either. 

After early after lunch game today going for the series win, hope Braves get themselves ready coming home for the next series with the Nats. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151335915073224704


Time = 2:59 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151340758709837824


20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151278323835686913


----------



## DannyW

Yeah..."ouch" is about the best way to sum up that game.

Not to look past today's game but the Braves start a 12 game stretch tomorrow where they play 10 of the next 12 against Washington and the Phillies. Then in September they play 14 straight games against the same two teams.

Both stretches of games will be huge tests for the Braves. The Nats still worry me...the Phillies not so much...


----------



## Duff

Yeah, tough game last night. Cant win them all. Get back at em today


----------



## Coenen

Best thing about yesterday's game is that it's over! This will be Keuchel's chance to prove he's the #1 Stopper the Braves paid for.

Important game for him, IMO.


----------



## spurrs and racks

that was ugly.........

todays game at 1:30 central time


----------



## Duff

Matt Joyce getting the start today


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Matt Joyce getting the start today



Nice luxury having someone like Markakis on the bench in the event you need a pinch hitter. Hopefully they won't need him and he gets a full day of rest in front of the series with Washington.

Matt Joyce has been a nice add to the team, hasn't he?


----------



## dirtnap

I was expecting them to lose last night with Wilson pitching for the Braves against their best pitcher, but not that bad


----------



## elfiii

spurrs and racks said:


> that was ugly.........
> 
> todays game at 1:30 central time



Real ugly. They were due for a loss but mercy!


----------



## DannyW

Not much better today...no energy, they look like they are sleepwalking. I turned it off....hope they make me regret it.


----------



## spurrs and racks

bullpen showing out again today............

5-0 brew crew

bottom 6th


----------



## elfiii

spurrs and racks said:


> bullpen showing out again today............
> 
> 5-0 brew crew
> 
> bottom 6th



What sux is you can't even stream the radio broadcast. I'm stuck at work and can't watch or listen. That's prolly a good thing based on the score.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Not much better today...no energy, they look like they are sleepwalking. I turned it off....hope they make me regret it.


IKR?

7 walks and haven’t scored???

Come on Braves!!


----------



## spurrs and racks

5-2 top 9th


----------



## spurrs and racks

5-4


----------



## Duff

Come on Albies!


----------



## Duff

_dang_


----------



## elfiii

Albies struck out swinging to end the game. This one wasn't as bad as last night but it still sucks. Here come the Nats. Braves better get it back in gear.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough to lose a close one.  Disappointing Keuchel not having one of his better games & not going as deep as before.  At least Braves bats battled back late in the last 2 innings.

After coming home for the next series, hope it does not take losing a game to adjust for being on the road trip. Pitching next is Teheran then Soroka but TBD for games 3 & 4.

Rumors from local Atlanta TV sports news are swirling that Gausman (doing well in Triple-A) may be back soon, maybe even for the weekend games, unless Snitker wants to experiment with other starting pitchers.

Also, appears Folty still has more to go in Triple-A with next start at home at Coolray Field, Thursday, July 18 @ 12:05pm.

Hope Atlanta gets back to winning sooner than later.  At least Nationals & Phillies both lost games on Wednesday, too.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-fall-to-brewers-in-rubber-game 



> *Braves' 9th-inning rally vs. Crew falls short*
> 
> *Atlanta has rare rubber-game loss; Donaldson homers, drives in four*





> Braves couldn’t overcome a five-run deficit in a 5-4 loss to the Brewers on Wednesday afternoon





> Braves scored two in the eighth on Josh Donaldson’s 22nd homer, a two-run shot off Junior Guerra. Donaldson singled in two more in the ninth before Josh Hader struck out Ozzie Albies with two aboard.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076160 

Box Score



> Josh Donaldson - 4 RBI, 2 H, 1 R, 2 BB






https://www.milb.com/gameday/ironpi...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=575411

Tuesday, July 16, 2019

Triple-A:  Lehigh Valley vs. Gwinnett

Box Score

Gausman (0-1) - 7.0 IP, 10 SO, 6 H, 3 R, 2 ER, 1 BB, 1 HR, 104-75, 2.57 ERA




https://www.milb.com/gameday/stripe...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=575622

Saturday, July 13, 2019

Triple-A: Gwinnett vs. Charlotte

Box Score

Foltynewicz (3-1) - 5.0 IP, 4 SO, 9 H, 4 R/ER, 1 BB, 90-56, 5.09 ERA 




https://www.milb.com/gameday/ironpi.../575413#game_state=live,game_tab=,game=575413 

Thursday, July 18, 2019

Triple-A:  Lehigh Valley vs. Gwinnett

Foltynewicz - 6.0 IP, 6 SO, 4 H, 1 R/ER, 3 BB, 89-54 Pitches-Strikes





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151602273677651968


28-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151602919977840640


34-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151617315949228033


----------



## biggdogg

Need at least a split with the Nats, preferably 3 out of 4. It's fairly likely they miss Sherzer this weekend too. Then pummeling the Royals followed up by burying the Phillies for a productive 10 game stretch would be a nice way to head into the deadline.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Need at least a split with the Nats, preferably 3 out of 4. It's fairly likely they miss Sherzer this weekend too. Then pummeling the Royals followed up by burying the Phillies for a productive 10 game stretch would be a nice way to head into the deadline.



Hoping this comes true. ^ September looks worser and worser as time goes by.


----------



## westcobbdog

If we can obtain another solid arm like Mad Bum or Mike Minor it would help our chances to win the division and make it real tough for the streaking Nats to catch us. 
Nats got the pitching we have the better bats. We should re up Donaldson, even at 23m per yr. and leave Riley in LF, if he stays productive and healthy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves experience 2 blow outs in 3 games with Nats getting 13-runs & 16-hits against Atlanta.  Ready for this 3-game losing streak to end.  Snitker's pitching experiments need to end, at least for a while like until they start winning again.  

No excuse leaving Wright in the game to give up 7 of the 8 runs in the 3rd-inning, & 2 games before leaving bullpen's Ynoa in the game to give up 6-runs in one inning.  

BTW, Phillies beat the Dodgers, too. 

On the bright side, Braves Class A Advanced Florida Fire Frog's Philip Pfeifer had a great game delivering 17-StrikeOuts thru 8 scoreless innings.  See details at web links below. 



https://www.milb.com/gameday/fire-f...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=573028 

Box Score 



> Pfeifer - 8.0 IP, 3 H, 0 R/ER, 17 SO, 94-73 Pitches-strikes







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152043882940702723
or 

https://www.milb.com/milb/news/phil...e-frogs/c-309204076?tcid=tw_article_309204076 

*Pfeifer provides fire on mound for Frogs*

*Braves left-hander strikes out 17 over eight scoreless innings*



> Pfeifer turned in the most dominating pro performance to date, punching out 17 of the 27 batters he faced while working around three hits over a career-long eight scoreless frames to pace Class A Advanced Florida past Palm Beach





> 17 strikeouts marked a career high for the 2015 third-rounder, who made his 136th professional appearance, but only his 15th start -- 12th of the year





> The 27-year-old's previous high-water mark for strikeouts came on June 30, when he whiffed 11 over 7 2/3 innings at Tampa.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152051771801571333


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152052401144074240


Time = 2:36

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152057009975377920


----------



## DannyW

I don't want to talk about it...


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> If we can obtain another solid arm like Mad Bum or Mike Minor it would help our chances to win the division and make it real tough for the streaking Nats to catch us.
> Nats got the pitching we have the better bats. We should re up Donaldson, even at 23m per yr. and leave Riley in LF, if he stays productive and healthy.



Just don't see it happening. I don't see them committing that kind of money to Donaldson on a multi-year deal. Freddie is heading into free-agency after next season and he is going to get paid. Keuchel gets an extension before Donaldson does.

And Riley won't stay in the outfield regardless. Pache and Waters will both likely be in Atlanta at some point next season. One of them will make the team out of Spring Training.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> No excuse leaving Wright in the game to give up 7 of the 8 runs in the 3rd-inning, & 2 games before leaving bullpen's Ynoa in the game to give up 6-runs in one inning.



Came here to say this. ^ I get it. Starters and relievers need some rest to get ready for the stretch. September's schedule is brutal. Plus they want to get the up and coming young guns some playing time in the show.

They should have chosen a series other than one with a club that's definitely in contention and has waxed them 4/6 this season.

Is this the beginning of the Braves usual post All Star break collapse?


----------



## spurrs and racks

"Is this the beginning of the Braves usual post All Star break collapse? "

Pitching and the catchers will get tired in the 2nd half. This is where our pitching, starters and bull pen, will be tested. This offense we have been showing off will need to step up in the 2nd half to prevent the collapse. 

We are only going as far as our pitching carries us. We need ANOTHER ace starting pitcher for the sprint to the finish line. I just don't know it's gonna cost us in both talent and money to make that happen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Came here to say this. ^ I get it. Starters and relievers need some rest to get ready for the stretch. September's schedule is brutal. Plus they want to get the up and coming young guns some playing time in the show.
> 
> They should have chosen a series other than one with a club that's definitely in contention and has waxed them 4/6 this season.
> 
> Is this the beginning of the Braves usual post All Star break collapse?



None of us know the dynamics going on between coaches & management, but it will not surprise me if AA is having Snitker leave pitchers in longer to see if they can work themselves out of jams or to have some unexpected players play more before the end of month impending trade deadline to evaluate players & try to help better understand their potential in the future to assess priorities before considering trade deals & making decisions.

Reckon we may ought to expect even more possibly strange unexpected actions in games before the trade deadline the next almost couple weeks which can easily frustrate Braves fans.  Players probably are more aware of circulating potential trade rumors than us or the press, & be distracted by what may possibly happen in the near future.  I suspect there's many trade considerations happening that none of us know about, but anyone's guess is as good as any.

In near future trade deals, some fan favorites are potentially likely moved to other teams that will haunt the Braves in the future similar to what's happened in the past.

So far, AA has proven himself in making deals happen that takes time to see if they work out, therefore any trades he makes happen before the deadline may take time to see if they were good ones or not.  Glad he has not yet given up the future to try to correct the present challenges.

Braves post-all-star break collapse is always a reasonable possibility with them having a long well known history for that happening, but I am hoping & expecting we're seeing typical ups & downs with gradual incremental normal usual drop offs in performance as the long daily grind of the season wears teams down over the next 2.5-months.  Fortunately, last regular season worked out OK so I'm not pressing the panic button this quickly, yet.

Let's hang in there the any way we can while hoping for the best.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152219653399334912


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice getting back on track with a win despite bullpen's Luke Jackson scare giving up a 2-run HR in the 9th to tie the game. 

Glad we're not facing Scherzer during this series after getting a cortisone shot for inflammation. 



53-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152411548142280704



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152415464691134465



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152427829298171905


https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/27223830/scherzer-inflammation-back-not-strain 



> Three-time Cy Young Award winner Max Scherzer won't come off the 10-day injured list to start for the Washington Nationals against the Braves this weekend.





> Scherzer was given a cortisone shot on Tuesday to address inflammation in the bursa sac under his right shoulder blade.





> Nationals listed Scherzer's injury as a mid-back strain when he was placed on the injured list on July 13, a move retroactive to July 10


----------



## Horns

Jackson had his 7th blown save last night. Braves need a closer ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Recurring theme......Luke Jackson


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough disappointing 5th-inning for Braves ace Soroka giving away 3-runs & 5-hits after previous 4th-inning giving away a HR to Nats Matt Adams.


----------



## DannyW

I'm surprised that Adam Duvall is still a Brave...surely someone out there has a need for a premier defensive outfielder who has an affordable salary, and seems to have found his swing. Yeah, I know he has never hit for average but neither has Bryce Harper.

Heck, I'm surprised the Braves themselves have not called him up and optioned Riley back to AAA, if for no other reason than to showcase Duvall here at the trade deadline.

Don't misunderstand...I like Riley a lot but he is playing out of position, plus his hitting has really tanked. His pitch recognition could use just a little more seasoning, mostly on sliders on the outside corner.


----------



## mizzippi jb

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Rough disappointing 5th-inning for Braves ace Soroka giving away 3-runs & 5-hits after previous 4th-inning giving away a HR to Nats Matt Adams.


I didn't like Matt Adams when he was a brave.....dang sure hate to see him do well against them


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

DannyW said:


> I'm surprised that Adam Duvall is still a Brave...surely someone out there has a need for a premier defensive outfielder who has an affordable salary, and seems to have found his swing. Yeah, I know he has never hit for average but neither has Bryce Harper.
> 
> Heck, I'm surprised the Braves themselves have not called him up and optioned Riley back to AAA, if for no other reason than to showcase Duvall here at the trade deadline.
> 
> Don't misunderstand...I like Riley a lot but he is playing out of position, plus his hitting has really tanked. His pitch recognition could use just a little more seasoning, mostly on sliders on the outside corner.


I totally agree. I've always said that when the playoffs start, I'd bring up my hottest hitter. Seems they come up raking most of the time before the pitchers get a good scouting report. It's looking like the Braves are going to rely on trying to put up seven runs a game every night. Being tied for most comebacks in MLB isn't such a great thing to me. Especially when your starting pitching isn't the reason they have to comeback so much


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

mizzippi jb said:


> I didn't like Matt Adams when he was a brave.....dang sure hate to see him do well against them



ex-Braves players come back & haunt us sometimes, unfortunately.  He did well with the Braves back in 2017 filling in for a long term while Freddie was out with injury. Glad he did not get more than 1-hit against us yesterday.


----------



## Duff

They are in a small slump. No need to panic. But I do agree with you guys. Pitchers have figured out Riley. 

I think Ender is being showcased now. Not room to do the same with Duval, at this time. 

I love Snit, but for the life of me, I don’t know why he will not bunt. Be it for a hit or sacrifice, flipping bunt!

I believe I heard them say Dansby was the only position player with a sacrifice this season. That’s ridiculous. When your team is struggling to score, ABC baseball!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gausman pitching good deep into the game thru 7 scoreless innings keeping his 3-hit shutout alive with 8-K's on 77-59 pitches-strikes. Hope they let him stay in for at least the 8th pounding the strike zone with his new pitching repertoire developed in the minors so we can minimize risks from our unpredictable bullpen. 

Donaldson getting his 23rd HR of the season just caught up to Acuna, now trying to catch Freddie.


----------



## Patriot44

Sitting in a bar in Portland, Maine earlier tonight with the witch, I see the Bravo's playing the Nots front and center on the big screen....whoah!

The Witch and I were zero'd in when the owner of the pizzer/bar place came over and asked if we were Brave fans. He said that growing up in rural Maine, one of few channels they got in the 80's and 90's was TBS, so he has been following the Brave's since 1983.

Man we had a good hour long chat and half way through, Acuna hit a bomb. Atlanta is being watched all over. Not just in Jawga. They ARE the next powerhouse and errbotty see's it.

We. Need. A. Closer. But not tonight. Good win boys and jeesh Acuna brangs the energy!  How on god's green earth do you trip rounding third and STILL make it home safe?!!!!?


----------



## DannyW

Patriot44 said:


> How on god's green earth do you trip rounding third and STILL make it home safe?!!!!?



I would have loved to hear what Ozzie said to him in the dugout after that tumble...


----------



## spurrs and racks

Glad to see we salvaged a split this weekend. Gausman pitched well last night.

Chop on!


----------



## dirtnap

Ole Gausman is Jekyll & Hyde


----------



## DannyW

Did anyone else find the ESPN sound effect of the ball hitting the glove annoying? I like hearing the slap of a ball hitting the mitt but they way over did it...every time it sounded like a mini explosion with echos.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> I would have loved to hear what Ozzie said to him in the dugout after that tumble...



Ozzie said he's glad he isn't the only one to bite the dust rounding third this season. I think that's the third time Acuna has been grabbed by the turf monster on the base paths this season. 



DannyW said:


> Did anyone else find the ESPN sound effect of the ball hitting the glove annoying? I like hearing the slap of a ball hitting the mitt but they way over did it...every time it sounded like a mini explosion with echos.



The bat hitting the ball sounded like a shotgun blast. I can't stand watching baseball on ESPN. Jessica Mendoza is about the only redeeming quality of ESPN Sunday Night Baseball.


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> Ole Gausman is Jekyll & Hyde



Last night he was a stellar Dr. Jekyll. I hope he can keep it up. Looks like his stint with the Stripers did him some good. Let's hope Folty is getting his groove back too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Close tough loss.  Great starting pitching for both teams. 

Braves bullpen blows it in the 8th-inning giving up 3-runs, 2-hits, 3-walks, 1-HBP.  Uncommon performance for Swarzak who is usually good & who has not given up an earned run since May 28th (only 4 ER total, which includes 3 tonight, this season with Braves).  Reports say Parsons (2-walks, 1-HBP) is already sent back down to minors.  Nice having Tomlin come to the rescue to get 2-outs/double play in 3-pitches to end the 8th.



22-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153860626386583552


Time = 2:04

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153865175742574592



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153842532993732609



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153803323125850112



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153866075534237699


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-bullpen-falters-late-in-loss-to-royals

*Braves' bullpen stumbles after Keuchel's gem*

*Swarzak, Parsons labor in key 3-run 8th inning against Royals *



> Less than an hour after using Wes Parsons in the eighth inning of a one-run game, the Braves sent the right-handed reliever back to Triple-A Gwinnett and continued to look for ways to bolster a bullpen that now knows Anthony Swarzak is human.





> “I was hoping [Parsons] could put it on the ground,” Braves manager Brian Snitker said after his team squandered Dallas Keuchel's season-best 12 strikeout effort and came up short with a ninth-inning rally in Tuesday night’s 5-4 loss to the Royals at SunTrust Park.


----------



## walukabuck

will be bad if Swarzak starts to stink too.


----------



## biggdogg

A split with the Nats is a good thing. A split with the Royals? Not so much.


----------



## DannyW

Late inning comebacks are an exciting thing but not a sound strategy for winning championships. If you think about it, being the best at coming back late in the game is a poor reflection on your team's performance. It usually means that you were under-motivated early in the game, could not hit the other team's starting pitching, or your own starter or relievers were bad. Or a combination of those.

Yet the announcers keep putting up those stats showing how the Braves are first in everything from the 7th inning on. Hardly something to brag about. It really means you were outplayed for 2/3 of the game.

That was a poor loss to a bad team. And at home to boot.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Too many strikeouts lately.


----------



## dirtnap

Bullpen, what bullpen ?


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> Bullpen, what bullpen ?



Bats? What bats? Markakis went 0 fer.


----------



## walukabuck

Duvall hit #29 in Gwinnett today. He needs to come up and Riley needs to go down and learn what a strike is. I would do a straight platoon with inciarte and Duvall. I would also be giving Markakis some nights off against lefties. Play Camargo and Culberson some in right against lefties.


----------



## dirtnap

walukabuck said:


> Duvall hit #29 in Gwinnett today. He needs to come up and Riley needs to go down and learn what a strike is. I would do a straight platoon with inciarte and Duvall. I would also be giving Markakis some nights off against lefties. Play Camargo and Culberson some in right against lefties.


I like the way you think


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> I like the way you think



Me too. In their defense they didn't know what to expect from the Royals since they don't play them but Duffy's slider was killing the lefties.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> Me too. In their defense they didn't know what to expect from the Royals since they don't play them but Duffy's slider was killing the lefties.


Duffy was very good, no doubt, but 4 runs should beat the 2nd worst team in baseball


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves are going thru a tough patch right now being swept in this 2-game series by a 4th place team & losing 6 of the last 8 games.  Surprising to get beat by 2 unearned runs in this last shutout game.  Sorry to lose ground as Nats & Phillies gain on us with recent wins.

Hope this is not the beginning of the typical post-all-star collapse like elfiii was talking about earlier.  Looking forward to Braves bats getting hot again & generating run production to get back to some needed winning momentum. 

Folks watching the game on TV saw AA talking about trade deadline activities, but below are a few interesting video clips of his quotes.  Sounds like a slow trading season but he's expecting it to become more active 3-days before the end of month deadline. 



25-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154211831855976449


Time = 2:34 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154220480099786752


45-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154175330208235520


Time = 1:10 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154177068483018753


25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154177611028787200


----------



## DannyW

Shame to waste a very good Julio start. Bats just never woke up.

The catch by Inciarte last night when he slammed into the center field wall was highlight film worthy. Most center fielders would have never even attempted to catch the ball...they would have played it off the wall and conceded a double. Then one of the next batters hit a single which would have scored the batter from 2nd base. The catch literally saved a run.

It made me think of a time when Bobby Cox, during a prolonged batting slump by Andruw Jones, responded to a reporter's question about sitting Jones for awhile due to his cold bat "Why would I sit him down? He has RBI's in his glove."


----------



## biggdogg

The problem with the trade deadline is the playoff format. There are only 5 or 6 teams that are legitimately out of the playoff race and probably another 6 to 8 that are on the fence as to whether they're buyers or sellers. I don't see anything happening until 07/30. And the teams that have pitching to sell will make a killing...


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope this is not the beginning of the typical post-all-star collapse like elfiii was talking about earlier.



We were told last night the Braves bats would surely ignite and catch fire again real soon. I'm from Missouri, show me.


----------



## Duff

walukabuck said:


> Duvall hit #29 in Gwinnett today. He needs to come up and Riley needs to go down and learn what a strike is. I would do a straight platoon with inciarte and Duvall. I would also be giving Markakis some nights off against lefties. Play Camargo and Culberson some in right against lefties.



Like^^^


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> We were told last night the Braves bats would surely ignite and catch fire again real soon. I'm from Missouri, show me.



Yes, Sir, I'll believe it when I see or hear or read about it happening.  We may have to wait until after the distraction of the trade deadline.  It may just take going on this road trip to fire up the bats since we seem to do better in road games for some reason. These last few losses were against some good, better than usual pitching Braves bats have been facing.  Like DannyW was saying, I too hate to waste some good Braves starting & bullpen pitching we've had but still lost.



Time = 3:21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154217999269654533


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Like DannyW was saying, I too hate to waste some good Braves starting & bullpen pitching we've had but still lost.



Yep. Teheran had his usual 2nd inning detonation last night but he shut them down after that and got no run production from his bats. Bases loaded, 2 outs and we couldn't even scare up a bingle.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> Yep. Teheran had his usual 2nd inning detonation last night but he shut them down after that and got no run production from his bats. Bases loaded, 2 outs and we couldn't even scare up a bingle.


 I try to be the eternal optimist but I’ll be shocked if we still have a lead in the east after the end of this road trip of more than 1 or 2 games


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves trading winds are starting to change with a small move below.

Nats lost on the Braves 2nd day off on Thursday this week.

Folty had another good game with Triple-A Gwinnett.



https://www.milb.com/gameday/stripe...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=575273

July 24, 2019

Box Score

Foltynewicz - 7.0 IP, 1 R/ER, 1 BB, 4 SO, 101-63 Pitches-strikes




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154544723735879680



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154381347345108992


----------



## dirtnap

If they got over twenty bucks for Carle the Rangers got screwed


----------



## biggdogg

I've read that they are starting to talk to the White Sox about their closer. In all honesty, a starting pitcher that can eat up innings and consistently pitch 7 innings would be just as good as trading for a reliever. A starter and a reliever would be ideal.


----------



## KyDawg

Why have the bats gone silent? Dont matter much about the bullpen if you score 0.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Why have the bats gone silent? Dont matter much about the bullpen if you score 0.



Traditional Braves Post All Star game collapse.


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Traditional Braves Post All Star game collapse.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Traditional Braves Post All Star game collapse.



Yep, that's as good a guess as any.  No proof or evidence against it. Reckon time will tell.

Swanson & Riley not in tonight's lineup.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, that's as good a guess as any.  No proof or evidence against it. Reckon time will tell.
> 
> Swanson & Riley not in tonight's lineup.



It's a good thing Riley isn't in there. They need to teach him how to recognize a change up and a slider low and away and how to lay off of them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> It's a good thing Riley isn't in there. They need to teach him how to recognize a change up and a slider low and away and how to lay off of them.



Yep.  Heard on sports radio that since Inciarte has been back from injury that he is 0 for 11 AB's & Braves have been losing more.  It may be time to bring up Duvall from Triple-A with his 29-HR's leading the minors.


----------



## KyDawg

Nice win against the Phillies tonight. Washington also lost.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having pitching to hold back scoring threats from the Phillies to go with two 4-run innings for a fine Braves bounce back road win.  What a major bummer for Nick Markakis's serious wrist injury that could knock him out for the rest of the regular season, but looking forward to doctors hopefully surprising us with better news than expected.  



23-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154937407260598273


Time = 1:04

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154942883650138112


Time = 2:40 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154946719810875392


55-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154943434110599168


Time = 1:32 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154945274646679553


----------



## elfiii

Losing Markakis will hurt bad. Maybe Culberson can rise to the occasion.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

As expected, not good news.  Fractured wrist for Markakis & foot contusion for Swanson with both going on the 10-day Injured List.  Nice time to see how well Duvall can produce back in the majors. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/nick-markakis-dansby-swanson-injured-list-braves 

*Markakis (fractured wrist), Swanson on IL for Braves*

33 minutes ago 



> Braves lost two key players on Saturday to injuries, as Nick Markakis (fractured left wrist) and infielder Dansby Swanson (right foot contusion) both went on the injured list. Left-hander Max Fried was activated to start Saturday's game against the Phillies, and outfielder Adam Duvall was recalled from Triple-A Gwinnett.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155159822460968960


----------



## Patriot44

Looks like they are activating Fried!


----------



## elfiii

I hope Duval is a baller. I bet Markakis is down for more than 10 games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I did not want to say it until someone else brought it up since I can tend to highlight the negative too much which can bring others or better Braves fans down, but sports reports last night reminded us about Freddie's wrist injury took 7-weeks before his return, then today Snitker says approx. 6-8 weeks before expecting the return of Markakis with 2-months left in the regular season.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155223085135667201


----------



## Patriot44

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I did not want to say it until someone else brought it up since I can tend to highlight the negative too much which can bring others down, but sports reports last night reminded us about Freddie's wrist injury took 7-weeks before his return, then today Snitker says approx. 6-8 weeks before expecting the return of Markakis with 2-months left in the regular season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155223085135667201


I am ok with this. I like Nick's bat, but there are some hungry kids behind him waiting for a chance. This is how we got the 90's Braves. Chipper is quoted as saying that he got the call to play left field from AAA and was asked specifically, 'have you ever played left field'? His answer was exactly right. 'Yes sir'. 

He later said that he had never once played in the outfield.


----------



## KyDawg

We had scored 15 the last time I looked.


----------



## biggdogg

Duvall (solo), Inciarte and Acuna (2 run) and Ozzie (grand slam) all gone yard.

Looks like AA is talking to the Mets to see what it would take to get Syndergaard and Diaz...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Patriot44 said:


> I am ok with this. I like Nick's bat, but there are some hungry kids behind him waiting for a chance. This is how we got the 90's Braves. Chipper is quoted as saying that he got the call to play left field from AAA and was asked specifically, 'have you ever played left field'? His answer was exactly right. 'Yes sir'.
> 
> He later said that he had never once played in the outfield.



Yes, Sir, you're right.  Good reminder about Chipper who definitely had the right good answer.  Plenty of talented youngsters eager for their break in the big leagues, but we may have to ride lots of ups & downs with them growing into new roles & experiences.  

Going to miss Nick's experience & leadership mentoring the rising maturing next generations.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Looks like AA is talking to the Mets to see what it would take to get Syndergaard and Diaz...



This type of trade could be the difference in losing to LA in 5 games in the NL Championship, and playing in the WS.

I shudder when thinking of the players the Braves would have to give up to make it happen. But if...and it's a big if...AA decides to make a splash it's good to know it isn't for a short term rental. Snydergaard is only 26 with 2 years of club control left, and Diaz is only 25 with 3 years of control left.

Good for Duval last night...he has been patient and quiet for a former major league player who was demoted back to the minor leagues. It must be a reality check traveling on a bus and staying in Holiday Inn Express when you are used to Delta and the Marriott. But he took his medicine and maybe better things are in front of him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win to clinch the series rising to new challenges without Markakis for a while.  Nice having Duvall & Inciarte batting well to go with Acuna & Albies strong bats with a HR for each.  Rough 6th-inning for Fried giving up 4-runs with his previous good 5-innings getting past his injured blistered hand.



18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155307473978286080


Time = 2:40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155311375259848705



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155316785731833857


----------



## Patriot44

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yes, Sir, you're right.  Good reminder about Chipper who definitely had the right good answer.  Plenty of talented youngsters eager for their break in the big leagues, but we may have to ride lots of ups & downs with them growing into new roles & experiences.
> 
> Going to miss Nick's experience & leadership mentoring the rising maturing next generations.


Right there with you. My other thought as bad as it is, this could be a good rest for Markakis heading into August (if no long term damage).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Patriot44 said:


> Right there with you. My other thought as bad as it is, this could be a good rest for Markakis heading into August (if no long term damage).



Yep, I was thinking about last year sports reports saying the last third of the season his batting avg. dropped significantly down to the low .200's like maybe .218.  Maybe the rest time will help him get ready for the post season, & possibly even get back to the last couple weeks of the regular season to help get back in his groove if healing goes well.


----------



## elfiii

Well, today didn't go so well. Acuna hurt and we lost.


----------



## KyDawg

What is up with Acuna. Game not on up here.


----------



## antharper

KyDawg said:


> What is up with Acuna. Game not on up here.


Went in hard stealing a base and got a knee in his neck , doesn’t look bad , he stayed on base but came out after inning with neck stiffness , hopefully he’s ok !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Phillies get 4-HR's to rock Braves in 9-4 loss with rough 5th-inning for Gausman giving up 4-runs & 5-hits (Grand Slam HR for Realmuto) and 7th-inning for Newcomb giving up 3-runs & 3-hits (HR for Hoskins), but Braves have good 4-run 7th-inning with Inciarte (2 HR's in 2 games) & Camargo going back-to-back HR's in 2-pitches.  Starting pitchers get 8-K's each with Gausman 6.0 IP & Nola 6.2 IP.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155574395009720320


22-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155575207903367168


21-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155578923788357632


34-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155559526319284224


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> What is up with Acuna. Game not on up here.



Here's a bit more . . .

Tough times for Acuna, but hope his neck soreness is not serious & heals quickly.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-exits-with-neck-stiffness

*Acuna Jr. 'sore' but hopeful after collision*




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kevin-gausman-allows-three-home-runs-vs-phillies

*Spotlight on Braves arms as Gausman struggles*




https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076321 

Box Score 




62-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155560636429922304






*Recap: Realmuto hits grand slam in Phillies' win | Braves-Phillies Game Highlights 7/28/2019*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Trade talks & rumors are getting more interesting 2-days before the Wed. 4pm deadline. Sports radio had good discussions.  Looking forward to today's sports news updates besides Mets getting Stroman from Blue Jays as reported yesterday Sunday evening who NY says they are keeping him, but others are guessing Stroman could be flipped or included & repackaged then traded again in another deal.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...e-deadline-rumors-news-analysis-trade-tracker

*2019 MLB trade deadline rumors, news, analysis and trade tracker*

July 27, 2019



> *Braves pondering pitching:*





> Braves have talked to many teams about pitching, including the Mets, who have Zack Wheeler, among other options.






https://www.mlb.com/news/braves-trade-deadline-starter-closer-relief-pitching

*Braves eyeing starters, relievers before Deadline*

July 26, 2019



> Open to the possibility of dealing closer Edwin Diaz and starting pitcher Noah Syndergaard, the Mets sent top scouts to see Triple-A Gwinnett’s Kyle Wright (the No. 23 ranked prospect in MLB Pipeline’s top 100) and Double-A Mississippi’s Ian Anderson (MLB Pipeline No. 24) make their respective starts Thursday night.





> Braves will only include Wright, Anderson and either of their prized outfield prospects -- Cristian Pache (MLB Pipeline No. 12) and Drew Waters (MLB Pipeline No. 42) -- in a deal that would include a return of a controllable premium asset, which would be limited to front-line starting pitchers, closers or middle-of-the-order bats.





> Diaz and Syndergaard fall into this category.


----------



## Duff

Duff said:


> Newcomb. Any of them other than Saboka




This^^^


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not enough runs for the Braves to make up for the shortcomings of their pitching giving up 10-walks & a tiebreaking Grand Slam HR.  Rough 6th-inning split between Keuchel & Sobotka combining to give up 4-runs, 2-hits, & 3-walks.  Of course it did not help the worries in the 7th-inning when new young Braves bullpen's Jeremy Walker starts by giving away 3-walks, but gives up nothing more & gets 3-outs.

Fine pinch-hit HR for Culberson in the 9th-inning.  Soto at the wall preventing Duvall's 3-run HR & turning it into a sac fly in the 6th-inning was a major play disappointing Braves fans.

Wonder how distracted the team is with the impending trading deadline Wed. 4pm.  Lots of pressure on AA to make some big trades for pitching help, but could be lots of serious fans let down if nothing happens.



26-seconds
"Parade of Walks"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156029963482460162


Time = 2:52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156035069087084544


30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156007282527703047



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156007936415563780


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Lots of pressure on AA to make some big trades for pitching help, but could be lots of serious fans let down if nothing happens.



My money is on nothing happening because the All Star game has come and gone so now it really is time for the Braves post All Star collapse and getting some stud pitchers would interrupt all that momentarily.

Tonight we get to see Teheran have his usual 1st and 2nd inning collapse with a pitch count of +60 after the bottom of the 2nd and the Nats up by 3 or 4 runs.

A. Somebody tell me I'm *RONG!*
2. Prove A. above.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> My money is on nothing happening because the All Star game has come and gone so now it really is time for the Braves post All Star collapse and getting some stud pitchers would interrupt all that momentarily.
> 
> Tonight we get to see Teheran have his usual 1st and 2nd inning collapse with a pitch count of +60 after the bottom of the 2nd and the Nats up by 3 or 4 runs.
> 
> A. Somebody tell me I'm *RONG!*
> 2. Prove A. above.



That's as good a guess as any.  Time will tell.  We're still on at least the 10-year rebuilding plan.  Developing talented youngsters takes time & pain as we ride the many ups & downs.  AA may have waited too late to bust a move while other teams snatch up pitchers, maybe even the ones he was after.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156245548200013832


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> My money is on nothing happening because the All Star game has come and gone so now it really is time for the Braves post All Star collapse and getting some stud pitchers would interrupt all that momentarily.
> 
> Tonight we get to see Teheran have his usual 1st and 2nd inning collapse with a pitch count of +60 after the bottom of the 2nd and the Nats up by 3 or 4 runs.
> 
> A. Somebody tell me I'm *RONG!*
> 2. Prove A. above.


Your RONG. He only gets to 60 pitches in the second inning so he can collapse in the 5th. You were close though?


----------



## westcobbdog

I feel like Juli is just ok but he is one of those pitchers the opponent doesn't fear and you always feel like he is very "hitable" because he possess no nasty stuff. Yeah he;s a decent 4-5 starter but in the playoffs we just need 3.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice of AA to get some needed bullpen RHP help, but had to give up Triple-A minors starter LHP Kolby Allard.

Even with a big lead tonight, no excuse for the bullpen to give up 3-runs in 8th & 3-runs again in the 9th.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/press-re...-acquire-chris-martin?t=braves-press-releases

Official Braves Press Release

*Braves acquire Chris Martin*

*Atlanta sends Kolby Allard to Texas *

9:22 PM EDT



> Originally drafted by the Rockies in the 21st round of the 2005 First-Year Player Draft, Martin owns a career record of 1-9 in 124 games, all in relief. Since returning from Japan, Martin has a 3.84 ERA (34 ER/79.2) in 84 games with 80 strikeouts and nine walks.




OR 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/chris-martin-braves-trade 

*Braves land reliever Martin from Rangers*

12:58 AM EDT





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156373516108935168
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156370611192680449



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156378965797421058


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156379966294188033


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156380265280937984


----------



## Swamprat

Braves ownership now would rather spend money on real estate investments than baseball investments. As long as baseball still brings in a nice ROI it will still be the same ol, same ol.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine 11-8 win for the Braves to now be able to go for the series win in the early lunchtime 12:05pm getaway game on Wednesday before traveling to play the Reds next on Thursday. Good solid starting pitching again from Teheran.  Great game for Braves bats, especially from Duvall. Very disappointing for bullpen to lose the impressive 9-0 or 11-2 lead in giving away all those runs.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156404433854619648


17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156398203148746752


Time = 3:52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156402357296492550



































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156386990574723072


----------



## antharper

elfiii said:


> My money is on nothing happening because the All Star game has come and gone so now it really is time for the Braves post All Star collapse and getting some stud pitchers would interrupt all that momentarily.
> 
> Tonight we get to see Teheran have his usual 1st and 2nd inning collapse with a pitch count of +60 after the bottom of the 2nd and the Nats up by 3 or 4 runs.
> 
> A. Somebody tell me I'm *RONG!*
> 2. Prove A. above.


U were Rong !!!


----------



## Duff

Man, that bullpen!


----------



## biggdogg

Julio has been near unhittable in his last 3 starts. Still not a fan, but the loss to the Royals was on 2 unearned runs from a Freddy Freeman error and a late game tying HR by the Nats off of Jackson in the start before cost Julio the win.

Chris Martin is the type of pitcher the pen needs. He does not walk batters. Only 1 walk in the last 3 months. Giving up Allard isn't that much of a gamble since he was probably not going to crack the Atlanta rotation any time soon, if ever. Fairly mediocre stuff and he is prone to the long ball. Very similar to Teheran...


----------



## elfiii

Duff said:


> Man, that bullpen!



The title of this thread is correct.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Julio has been near unhittable in his last 3 starts. Still not a fan,



Me either but he's starting to soften me up. Last night was Cy Young pitching material. I wanted him to finish the 7th inning but his tank was bone dry.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Julio is our best starter, he ain't going anywhere.

Chop On!


----------



## spurrs and racks

day game today


----------



## elfiii

Brace for another blown save. 4-2 Braves, bottom of the 9th no outs, bases loaded.


----------



## elfiii

Duke Newcomb has thrown 6 straight balls.


----------



## elfiii

Run scores, bases still loaded, nobody out.


----------



## elfiii

Double play, run scores, tie game. The Bullpen has officially blown another save. Many thanks to Jackson and Duke Nukem.


----------



## elfiii

Nukem finally gets a strikeout to end the 9th but the damage is done. Freeman, Donaldson and Duval in the top of the 10th. Freeman and Donaldson are both 0 fer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Duff said:


> Man, that bullpen!



Yep, that can be said for today's lunchtime game, too, unfortunately. 

Tied up in the 9th & going to extra innings, even though it was looking like the bullpen was going to lose this one. Looks like Braves bats have another chance to try to win the game & the series, fortunately, despite the bullpen shortcomings.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Nukem finally gets a strikeout to end the 9th but the damage is done. Freeman, Donaldson and Duval in the top of the 10th. Freeman and Donaldson are both 0 fer.



Yep, only ones in the starting lineup with no hits is Freddie & Josh, unfortunately, but now they have chances to save the game.  Oops, Freeman just grounded out, but Donaldson delivers HR to take the lead at 5-4, tying Freddie & Acuna at 25-HR's for the season so far.


----------



## elfiii

Donaldson gets the tater. Braves up 5-4.


----------



## elfiii

Bottom of the 10th. Braves get one more chance.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tomlin closes it out for the Braves game & series win.  Too close for comfort.


----------



## elfiii

Tomlin doesn't screw up and the Braves win. Can we get a brand new bullpen and get rid of this one?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tomlin giving up the infield single & a walk made me nervous having 2 base runners.

Yep, we need to overhaul the bullpen.


----------



## Raylander

Buster Olney says we just picked up Shane Greene from the tigers and his 1.18 ERA..


----------



## Raylander

Pending physicals


----------



## elfiii

Reckon AA can make 4 or 5 more bullpen trades before the end of the day?


----------



## Raylander

elfiii said:


> Reckon AA can make 4 or 5 more bullpen trades before the end of the day?



Doubt it he’s got 29 minutes.. Martin and Shane Greene have been lock down this year. When Webb gets back, that’ll give us 3 good arms comin outta the pen


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

worleyburd86 said:


> Buster Olney says we just picked up Shane Greene from the tigers and his 1.18 ERA..



Thanks for the heads up.  I checked the Braves website & found this below . . . 

Also heard on sports radio this morning that trade deals can be late reported today on into tomorrow while final processing gets completed before announcing acquisitions.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/shane-greene-deal-to-braves

*Braves agree to deal for Shane Greene *

10 minutes ago



> Braves have agreed to a deal for Tigers closer Shane Greene, pending medicals, according to ESPN's Buster Olney. The clubs have not confirmed.





> Greene, 30, has been one of the elite closers in the game this season for Detroit and one of the most-coveted, high-leverage relievers coming into this year’s Trade Deadline.





> right-handed closer is 0-2 with a 1.18 ERA and 22 saves in 38 appearances for Detroit this season


----------



## Raylander

And another reliever! Mark Melancon


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

worleyburd86 said:


> And another reliever! Mark Melancon



Yep, they keep updating the same Braves news item posted above & now have added Giants Melancon just like you said.  Thanks again.

Nice needed upgrades for the bullpen.

Looking forward to official annc'ts to hear what AA had to give up to get experienced relievers.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/shane-greene-deal-to-braves

*Braves set to land Greene, Melancon *

13 minutes ago



> Braves have deals in place to acquire Tigers closer Shane Greene and Giants reliever Mark Melancon, pending medicals, sources told MLB.com's Jon Paul Morosi on Wednesday. The clubs have not confirmed either deal.





> Melancon, 34, has posted a 3.50 ERA over 43 games this season, his 11th in the Majors.


----------



## Raylander

Im wondering the same thing! What did this cost us? Safe to say he didn’t sell the farm. Nice job AA


----------



## DannyW

Finally...a proven closer. And two more decent arms. We can drop Jackson back into his rightful place in the bull pen and actually have options late in the game. Hopefully we no longer have to quiver with fear in the 7-8-9 innings when we have a lead. 

Wonder which 3 RP's are gone?

Nice job AA.


----------



## DannyW

worleyburd86 said:


> Im wondering the same thing! What did this cost us? Safe to say he didn’t sell the farm. Nice job AA



Wondering the same thing...the lack of information makes me wonder if one of the regulars got traded, he can't be immediately reached, and they didn't want him to hear it on the news first. The Braves are first class about things like that.


----------



## dirtnap

DannyW said:


> Wondering the same thing...the lack of information makes me wonder if one of the regulars got traded, he can't be immediately reached, and they didn't want him to hear it on the news first. The Braves are first class about things like that.


This. I wonder if Ender is going


----------



## elfiii

3 more decent relievers and we're in bidness. Come on AA, make it happen!


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> This. I wonder if Ender is going



No way with Markakis down. We need all the experience on the field we can get. The AAA boys aren't getting it done. I feel a lot better with Duval and Inciarte in there.


----------



## Raylander

dirtnap said:


> This. I wonder if Ender is going



Endedr sn’t going anywhere. He’s got RBIs I’m his glove!

Travis Demeritte and Joey Wentz for Greene.

I bet AA gave them a short list of 10 players and said pick 2 or 3


----------



## Duff

3 great gets giving up very little. Great job AA!!!


----------



## Duff

I’m excited. This team may have a chance


----------



## Horns

Improved the pen without giving up any substantial pieces


----------



## Raylander

And a catcher from the Dbacks. Don’t know who he is, but I’d bet he’s better than Flowers..

Hmmmm.. I hate it when the braves don’t do anything to better their club.. They didn’t pay Donaldson a record one year deal. They didn’t go get Keuchel. They didnt set the market on controllable players, by paying Acuña and Albies, when they didn’t have to. And then at the trade deadline- they didn’t get enough help..


----------



## elfiii

Martin goes free agent at the end of the season so it looks like the Braves are just renting him until then. Good move by AA. Great reliever and if they can't strike a deal with him before Spring training they free up his salary.


----------



## biggdogg

Dan Winkler and Tristen Beck (who??) For Melancon plus take all of his remaining salary ($19 mil) and Joey Wentz and Travis Demeritte for Shane Greene. Greene and Melancon are both controlled through 2020 season. Completely redid the pen without touching Anderson, Pache or Waters.


----------



## mizzippi jb

My son's coach is an associate scout for the braves.  Closest thing to an insider I know. Nhe said these deals are outstanding work from the front office. Couldn't imagine it much better


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

I really like what the Braves did. Then I saw what the Astros did. Them boys is stacked


----------



## treemanjohn

Braves just picked up Shane Green. Nice grab. Melaconis a solid grab as well


----------



## elfiii

If we're lucky the Braves make it to the NLCS but I think the Dodgers will whip them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

The news item keeps getting updated with more info about what the Braves had to give up for the trades, including adding catcher for depth whose batting stats are underwhelming, but he was McCann's teammate for the Yankees in the past so he probably has a strong fielding background.

From the official press releases, it's interesting that all three July 31st acquisitions were originally drafted by the Yankees.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/shane-greene-deal-to-braves

*Braves bolster bullpen with Greene, Melancon*

*Catcher Murphy also added at busy Trade Deadline *

an hour ago



> Further strengthening their attempt to do more than win a second straight National League East title, the Braves significantly improved their bullpen by acquiring Shane Greene and Mark Melancon before Wednesday afternoon’s Trade Deadline.





> Greene was acquired from the Tigers in exchange for two Minor Leaguers -- left-handed pitcher Joey Wentz (Braves' No. 7 prospect per MLB Pipeline) and outfielder Travis Demeritte.





> Melancon was acquired from the Giants in exchange for right-handed reliever Dan Winkler and right-handed prospect Tristan Beck (Braves’ No. 17 prospect).





> Braves also added catching depth by acquiring John Ryan Murphy from the D-backs for cash considerations.  Murphy will spend time with Triple-A Gwinnett and possibly come to the Majors when rosters expand in September.





> In exchange for three significant and much-needed bullpen upgrades, the Braves had to part ways with just three of their top 30 prospects. They will be responsible for the remainder of the approximate $18.7 million Melancon is owed through the end of the 2020 season.





> Like with Melancon, the Braves will have control of Greene through the end of the 2020 season. Greene is owed approximately $1.3 million over the remainder of this year. His current $4 million salary will increase this winter, when he prepares for his final arbitration-eligible season.





> Murphy has produced a .623 OPS while totaling 673 plate appearances for three different organizations -- the Yankees, Twins and D-backs -- over the past seven seasons. The 28-year-old catcher will likely be called to the Major League level when rosters expand in September. He’ll be reunited with Brian McCann, who was his teammate on the Yankees during the 2014 and ’15 seasons.





> While it’s nice to get a head start on constructing next year’s relief corps, the Braves made these moves to make immediate and necessary improvements to a *bullpen that has posted MLB’s second-highest ERA (7.11) since the All-Star break*.





> Atlanta’s new top bullpen trio -- Greene, Melancon and Martin -- have combined to allow 36 earned runs over 122 1/3 innings this year. The Braves former top relief trio -- Jackson, Anthony Swarzak and Sean Newcomb -- have combined to allow 15 earned runs over 18 innings since the All-Star break.





> While Atlanta had to fix its bullpen, the attempt to strengthen its rotation seemed to be a softer need. But with *top potential targets like Madison Bumgarner, Zack Wheeler and Mike Minor staying put*, Anthopoulos said he never got close to a deal for a starting pitcher.











https://www.mlb.com/press-release/braves-acquire-rhp-shane-greene

Official Braves Press Release

*Braves Acquire RHP Shane Greene*

Atlanta sends LHP Joey Wentz and OF Travis Demeritte to Detroit

July 31, 2019



> Greene finished tied for fourth in the league with 32 saves in 2018, and his 54 saves over the last two seasons is tied for the seventh most in baseball.





> Originally drafted by the Yankees in the 15th round of the 2009 First-Year Player Draft out of Daytona State College in Florida, Greene made his major league debut with New York in 2014. He worked mostly as a starter that season, and converted full-time to a relief role in 2017.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156673864304345090













https://www.mlb.com/press-release/braves-acquire-rhp-mark-melancon-from-giants

Official Braves Press Release

*Braves Acquire RHP Mark Melancon from Giants*

Atlanta sends RHPs Dan Winkler and Tristan Beck to San Francisco 

July 31, 2019



> Melancon has converted 183 saves over an 11-year major league career, seventh most among all active pitchers. Among qualified active relievers, his 85.1 (183-for-215) career save percentage is fifth best in the majors.





> Originally drafted by the Yankees in the ninth round of the 2006 First-Year Player Draft out of the University of Arizona, Melancon made his major league debut for New York in 2009. He has pitched for six major league teams in his career, appearing with the Yankees (2009-10), Astros ('10-11), Red Sox (2012), Pirates ('13-16), Nationals (2016) and Giants ('17-19). He is a three-time All-Star, appearing for the National League club in 2013, 2015 and 2016 while with Pittsburgh.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156676251513434115













https://www.mlb.com/press-release/braves-and-diamondbacks-complete-trade

Official Braves Press Release

*Braves and Diamondbacks Complete Trade*

Atlanta gets C John Ryan Murphy from Arizona 

July 31, 2019



> A native of Bradenton, FL, the 5-foot-11, 205-pound catcher was originally selected by the New York Yankees in the second round of the 2009 First-Year Player Draft out of Princeton University in Princeton, NJ. He is a career .257 batter in the minor leagues, including a .250 (31-for-124) mark in 36 games for Triple-A Reno this season.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156672528649269248



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156684101883240448


----------



## treemanjohn

Now we just have to figure out how to get to the closer. That's the biggest question. On a side note the Astros are looking nasty. They picked up Greinke. You're in for a battle in a short series facing Verlander, Cole, and Greinke


----------



## biggdogg

You're in for a battle facing the Astros period. With that kind of 1-2-3, you're 4th starter is inconsequential.

As for LA, I do think the Braves match up much better with LA than they did 24 hours ago. LA did nothing to address their bullpen. With the additions the Braves made, Newk, Swarzak, Tomlin and probably Jackson move to less pressure roles leaving the heavy lifting to the new guys. Assuming Jackson doesn't get released. Either him or Blevins will get DFA'd since neither has any options left, leaving Minter and Sobotka heading to Gwinnett. Teheran, Keuchel and Soroka would just need to keep things close and let the offense get into the Dodgers pen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Very disappointing for the bullpen giving away 3-runs in the 8th & 9th innings to let Nats tie it up in Wednesday's game, but glad Donaldson's HR in the 10th gave us the lead & Tomlin held on to the lead for the save & win.

Great having Duvall hit another HR & I read he was close to getting a 2nd HR in the game, but fell short of getting back to back 2-HR games.

Fox Sports: Braves tweet below:


> Adam Duvall was INCHES away from consecutive multi-homer games.



Good road trip winning 2 series & 4 out of 6 games in the division.



15-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156646577143894016


Time = 2:18

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156654553137217537


Time = 2:42

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156650625070817280



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156652903492444160








































Kelsey Wingert tweet below:


> #*Braves* GM Alex Anthopoulos says they are still working on travel for new relievers (Chris Martin, Shane Greene and Mark Melancon), but the hope and plan is that they will all join the team tomorrow. He said Chris Martin will be with team for sure, as he traveled today.




Kelsey Wingert re-tweeted quote below about Georgia native Zack Wheeler:


> Heard the Mets mentioned Ian Anderson and Kyle Wright in Wheeler talks with Atlanta.
> Braves said nope.
> Mets asked for the moon for Wheeler.





8-seconds (humor)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156648620902486018


----------



## spurrs and racks

We have some new arms, I hope they do better than what we have put on the mound lately.

Chop On!


----------



## westcobbdog

AA is a solid baseball man and we are lucky he is calling the shots. 
Don’t think anybody can beat the Dodgers or the Astros this year, but we are in for some playoff baseball in the Atl.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Braves have too good an offense to waste on garbage relievers. Good moves and they weren’t messing around this time.


----------



## DannyW

The Braves went from closer-poor to closer-rich. Now they have two solid options...Melancon, although now on the downhill side, has 183 career saves and a 2.82 ERA. Green has 22 saves this year with a 1.18 ERA. He had 32 saves last year.

Snit may have to toss a coin to made a decision for the 9th inning...both of his options have been there and done that.

And as an extra bonus you no longer have to listen to me whine about the Braves not having a closer.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> You're in for a battle facing the Astros period. With that kind of 1-2-3, you're 4th starter is inconsequential.
> 
> As for LA, I do think the Braves match up much better with LA than they did 24 hours ago. LA did nothing to address their bullpen. With the additions the Braves made, Newk, Swarzak, Tomlin and probably Jackson move to less pressure roles leaving the heavy lifting to the new guys. Assuming Jackson doesn't get released. Either him or Blevins will get DFA'd since neither has any options left, leaving Minter and Sobotka heading to Gwinnett. Teheran, Keuchel and Soroka would just need to keep things close and let the offense get into the Dodgers pen.



I like the way you think boy. Now, can you please make all that come true?


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> I like the way you think boy. Now, can you please make all that come true?



Here's hoping...


----------



## Coenen

AA certainly earned his paycheck this month. So much for the "Liberty Media hamstrings the front office" argument.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> AA certainly earned his paycheck this month. So much for the "Liberty Media hamstrings the front office" argument.



"It ain't over til it's over." 

They have done a good job drafting talent, coaching them up and bringing them along so the Braves have scads of depth in the minors that have the potential to be winners when they get to the show and that's a good thing. Liberty apparently said "OK, we'll take a flyer on this year". We'll see what they do next year. If they put a good enough product on the field they will put paying butts in the seats and that means they have the money to pay for the horsepower to go big.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, I'm still stunned.  Nice having AA acting seriously like he wants to win & kudos to him on a fine job once again coming thru with needed help adding top talent in team's weakest area that continue to slide downhill in July. Glad the Braves continue to exceed my expectations for the season with good surprises.

After adding better relievers, looks like our questions are answered late this afternoon with who's making room for them by moving to Triple-A & Snitker answers how he's hoping to use the new bullpen upgrades.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157036527815446529


Time = 1:46

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157044549187002368


Time = 2:02




*Chris Martin on joining the Braves*



Time = 3:11




*Shane Greene on his new role with the Braves*



Time = 5:43




*Mark Melancon on joining the Braves*



**


----------



## biggdogg

Can't really say if Liberty loosened the purse strings or not. The Braves payroll was roughly $18 mil under budget to start the season and AA only added around $8-9 mil in payroll for this season with the players they got. The majority of money involved is Melancon's 2020 salary.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Can't really say if Liberty loosened the purse strings or not. The Braves payroll was roughly $18 mil under budget to start the season and AA only added around $8-9 mil in payroll for this season with the players they got. The majority of money involved is Melancon's 2020 salary.



He needs to save room for Freeman. He's coming up soon.


----------



## Duff

biggdogg said:


> Can't really say if Liberty loosened the purse strings or not. The Braves payroll was roughly $18 mil under budget to start the season and AA only added around $8-9 mil in payroll for this season with the players they got. The majority of money involved is Melancon's 2020 salary.



Yep. That was all AA. Great gets!


----------



## Coenen

Soooooooo... Adam Duvall... Bombs away.


----------



## 1982ace

With all the excitement with the new players on the team, I wish I could watch them on tv. Dish network picked a great time to drop fox sports channel ??‍


----------



## KyDawg

You would think, the Bullpen would be pretty good with these additions. Bout half way reminded me of some of Ted's big moves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good rain shortened complete game win for Fried (12th W) to start the home series with Freddie's 3-run HR in the 1st & Duvall's HR in the 6th (5-HR's in 6-games). 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157133052365168641


20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157130275207299072


Time = 1:56

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157135613331509252


31-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157075252175724544


58-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157076230455218176


----------



## elfiii

Hope Gausman has a good outing tonight. He was sharp his first game back from Gwinnett.


----------



## dirtnap

1982ace said:


> With all the excitement with the new players on the team, I wish I could watch them on tv. Dish network picked a great time to drop fox sports channel ??‍


I’m trying to figure out a way to watch them, I’m thinking of dropping dish and getting direct tv, they still carry the Fox Sports channels


----------



## Raylander

Folty’s been lookin better. Slider is back, so they say. If he can get back where he was last year, and not fold under the pressure- we could be strong. A 1-2-3 of Keuchel, Soroka, Folty ain’t too shabby..


----------



## Coenen

Legitimately forgot about Folty. It's a game of replacement, I guess.


----------



## Duff

Would love for Folty to get back to form and replace Gausman


----------



## biggdogg

Folty might be replacing Gausman in his next start. Gausman stunk up the stadium in his last start and Votto has already tattooed him tonight...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another rough go of it for starter Gausman, followed by good bullpen performances, but no run support from Braves bats thanks partially to ex-Braves pitcher Alex Wood in his 1st game of the season after recovering from back problems. 

Folty's last Triple-A game was the previous Saturday a week ago. Yesterday Friday afternoon Folty was scheduled to start Sunday for Gwinnett, but after the game Friday night he was removed from the Triple-A schedule which could indicate him possibly replacing Gausman's next start on Wednesday.  After he exited the game, Braves writer Mark Bowman says Braves could give Gausman one more start. 

Keuchel goes against Reds' new acquisition Trevor Bauer for Saturday evening's starting pitching matchup.



17-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157478131751510017


Time = 1:55 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157481770071105536


37-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157456865317441536


29-seconds 
"38 games or innings & only 4 walks"
Chris Martin has a 1-2-3 inning for 1st Braves game.
Now, 39 games or innings & only 4 walks.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157467081895342080


Fox Sports Brave retweeted: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157461186230792197


----------



## Patriot44

Acuna is SO fun to watch. My son who plays travel ball wore my jersey number(4) from 5-11years old. He wore 13 all spring and summer this year. 

Acuna along my godfather having a black cat tattoo on his forearm with a black 13 on top if it that he got leaving for the Pacific. 

Don't think my 4 is going to survive.


----------



## elfiii

Gausman disappointed last night. He was throwing strikes but he was grooving them over the heart of the plate. The Reds didn't even say Thank You. Nevertheless when the other team is scoring runs you got to score runs too but the Braves bats were quiescent last night.


----------



## dirtnap

We’ll the more things change, the more they stay the same. Awesome first impression for Greene?‍


----------



## jbird1

yep....headed for free baseball


----------



## Duff

That last hit was off a nasty nasty pitch. 

How bout Jackson with a clean inning??


----------



## DannyW

Duvall is on fire...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice close win with Acuna getting the walk-off RBI hit to at least split the series.

Strange combination of good & not so good game performance while of course no player can be good all the time. Keuchel going deep in the game doing well with lots of groundouts (12) (& also got a hit) until the 7th-inning giving up 3-run HR & 3-hits but still only having 89-pitches.

With reality & human nature the way it is, I expect new acquisitions to take a few games to get adjusted & settled in to their new team surroundings while placing extra pressure themselves to produce to make a good 1st impression, but it was still surprising for Greene giving up 1-run & 3-hits in the 9th (blown save), or even high dollar Melancon giving up a hit & a walk in the 8th. With extra competition in the bullpen, Luke Jackson got motivated & did a great job going 1-2-3 with 3-strikeouts in the 10th right after new bullpen players had their go at it.  Duvall did well with an RBI double, a walk, a run, & threw out Winker at home in the 9th, but also had 3-strikeouts.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076387

Box Score



> (Braves) Team RISP: 4-15





> (Braves) Team LOB: 12






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157859659946110976


31-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157851289578901504


12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157846095243825152


Time = 1:43

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157855444326445057



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157802974636175360


----------



## Patriot44

Going to go ahead and say it, Acuna is the most exciting player to watch in MLB right now. ESPN can't not talk about him.

He is something special.


----------



## Coenen

Patriot44 said:


> Going to go ahead and say it, Acuna is the most exciting player to watch in MLB right now. ESPN can't not talk about him.
> 
> He is something special.


He's more than just the kids' meal, he's kind of a big deal.

I just love the way the expectation has shifted late in games. These guys expect to come back. They expect to win.

How about Ozzie playing translator for Ronald's post game interview??


----------



## DannyW

Julio today...he is quietly having a big year, although his win/loss record does not reflect it. But his 3.38 ERA can't be ignored. Hopefully Good Julio shows up today...assuming they are able to play the game with all the showers around.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> I just love the way the expectation has shifted late in games. These guys expect to come back. They expect to win.



Yeah...it's exciting but like I noted earlier in this thread it's troubling they are so often in the position to come back. Not sure if they are uninspired early in the game or what but I'd much rather see them take control of the game sooner. What it really means is they are getting beat for most of the game and in a playoff series they are going to face bullpens who can shut down late inning rallies.

Just my opinion but being the best at coming back late in the game, when you do it all the time, is not necessarily a good thing...it's more a symptom of a problem than a statistic to be proud of.

Acuna? He looks like the real deal...maybe not Mike Trout but who is? A budding star nonetheless. His early brashness seems to be transitioning into a cool confidence which is a much better look. What really stands out is his plate discipline...he rarely swings at anything out of the zone and has not been prone to being fooled on breaking stuff like other young players such as Albies and Riley. And the Braves have him locked up for 10 years.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> Just my opinion but being the best at coming back late in the game, when you do it all the time, is not necessarily a good thing...it's more a symptom of a problem than a statistic to be proud of.



This. ^

Winning 100 games this year is going to be a tall order. Of all the division leaders only the Braves, Cubs and Twins aren't over 70 wins. The Dodgers (likely NLCS opponent if we make it that far) are sitting on 73 wins. They are the NL team to beat. Right now I'm thinking they take us in 5 games.


----------



## Raylander

As my grandpa would say, regarding Acuna and Albies, “Theys both certified ball players” IMO that’s their best quality. They hustle and work hard. Should be a fun for awhile..


----------



## Raylander

elfiii said:


> This. ^
> 
> Winning 100 games this year is going to be a tall order. Of all the division leaders only the Braves, Cubs and Twins aren't over 70 wins. The Dodgers (likely NLCS opponent if we make it that far) are sitting on 73 wins. They are the NL team to beat. Right now I'm thinking they take us in 5 games.



We'll get a preview here in 2 weeks or so. LA comes to Cobb County for 3


----------



## Coenen

Baseball reference is awesome. Take from this what you will:
https://www.baseball-reference.com/play-index/inning_summary.cgi?year=2019&team_id=ATL

Who's problem is it a symptom of? Relievers have been historically bad league-wide. That mess about the juiced ball is right, it doesn't break like it has in the past, and these fastball/slider relief guys are throwing cement mixers. Just watching last night, the approach that the guys seemed to be taking was to wait for a slider that didn't slide. I'm sure someone much smarter than me is feeding hitting coaches pitch by pitch breakdowns for every reliever on how often they goof up and hang one.

Do they need to win 100? That's half the divisions that haven't gotten to 70 wins. The Braves and LA are the only two teams in the NL with more than 60.

BTW, LA's bullpen stats are the same as ours in the late game. 49 Save opportunities, 30 converted, 19 blown. Getting by their starters will be the challenge.
https://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/NL/2019-reliever-pitching.shtml 

I like what we've got going on.


----------



## DannyW

I think we are in agreement that comeback wins are a) exciting and b) to a large degree a by-product of league wide lousy relief pitching. I am thinking that relying on come backs to win will be a bigger problem during the playoffs where, instead of some no-name reliever with a 5.11 ERA coming in to pitch the 7th inning, you will face the other team's 3-4-5 starter who has a 3.25 ERA and can go multiple innings in relief. Teams like the Astros who can saddle up 4 starting pitchers with ERA's of 3.05 or better. Or the Dodgers who have a collective starter ERA of 2.99.

Hopefully I concerned over nothing and that it's not a symptom of a bigger problem...won't be the first time for someone who tends to overthink things sometimes. But I can't lie...having to comeback to win seemingly all the time is troubling.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> I like what we've got going on.



I do too but the W/L record is the W/L record. Per your link - 26 blown leads. That's a combination of bats going to sleep and pitching cratering. Our pitching is a psychiatrist's nightmare. How many iterations of starting pitching and the bullpen have we gone through this year? I think the only starting pitcher we have who started the season and has stayed in the rotation is Teheran. I could be wrong. I think the future looks great if they can get guys like Folty and Gausman dialed in.

I agree the juiced ball has changed the game. It's a hitter's game now. Pitching finesse is out the window. Fast balls low in the zone are the order of the day if you want to rack up some K's and pitch counts hit 100 in the 6th. Hanging curve balls are off the charts. So far there have only been 25 CG's pitched league wide.

Won't it be great when they have the AI strike zone machine and the juiced balls? Every game will be a home run derby.


----------



## Coenen

Since our record is our record:
Atlanta is: 66-46, .589, 32-24(H), 34-22(A) 
7 games up on Phillthie and Washington.
The next best team in the NL is Chicago at 59-51.

Soroka has been an animal all year, did he miss time for an injury? Line drive off his arm, maybe? 

I guess I'm not as concerned with the churn on the pitching staff to this point. Lots of teams go through that, even successful ones. If that situation doesn't stabilize in the next 3-4 weeks, it's a bigger issue. However, Soroka has been excellent, Fried looks to have made the necessary adjustments to get back on track, and Keuchel has been as advertised. That's without mentioning Julio's (over?)performing, and the potential for Folty to return.

26 blown leads, yes, but you're going to lose a few. Most of the other division leaders are in the low 20's, except Houston(18). Not a lot of context with that number either, what was the result of those games where they blew a lead? How many did they eventually win?

This series against the Twinkies should be a good one.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> This. ^
> 
> Winning 100 games this year is going to be a tall order. Of all the division leaders only the Braves, Cubs and Twins aren't over 70 wins. The Dodgers (likely NLCS opponent if we make it that far) are sitting on 73 wins. They are the NL team to beat. Right now I'm thinking they take us in 5 games.


I thought you turned over a new leaf and was going to stop being so cynical ?


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> I thought you turned over a new leaf and was going to stop being so cynical ?



I have. Don't tell me you don't recognize my ebullient confidence any my unbridled optimism?


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Since our record is our record:
> Atlanta is: 66-46, .589, 32-24(H), 34-22(A)
> 7 games up on Phillthie and Washington.
> The next best team in the NL is Chicago at 59-51.
> 
> Soroka has been an animal all year, did he miss time for an injury? Line drive off his arm, maybe?
> 
> I guess I'm not as concerned with the churn on the pitching staff to this point. Lots of teams go through that, even successful ones. If that situation doesn't stabilize in the next 3-4 weeks, it's a bigger issue. However, Soroka has been excellent, Fried looks to have made the necessary adjustments to get back on track, and Keuchel has been as advertised. That's without mentioning Julio's (over?)performing, and the potential for Folty to return.
> 
> 26 blown leads, yes, but you're going to lose a few. Most of the other division leaders are in the low 20's, except Houston(18). Not a lot of context with that number either, what was the result of those games where they blew a lead? How many did they eventually win?
> 
> This series against the Twinkies should be a good one.



Yes sir, Soroka has been quietly good. He's 10-2. Fried is 12-4. Teheran has played 23 games but his W/L is 6-7 right now. Folty coming back with last year's stuff is required at this point. We're headed into the final stretch. We need hitting support for them too. As much as I hate to say it Camargo and Riley aren't getting it done. We need Swanson back and 100% ASAP. Every game is important, especially because of the September schedule. That's a steady dose of the Nats and the Phillies. The Phillies will be playing for the Wild Card slot and the Nats will be playing to win the division. I still like our chances against them though.

I agree the series with the Little Blue Bicycles will tell us a lot.


----------



## Patriot44

I am confident that the Braves have 'something' on the farm that they are keeping tight lipped about as far as pitching. I heard of Acuna and Albies while down on the farm, but Dansby was a shock, a good shock.

I thought for sure that Acuna or Albies was going to be the next SS after we booted Simmons. I hated that trade and even wished for a meteorite to hit the new stadium after that trade, but someone knowed what they were doing. 

This farm system reminds me of the early 90's. I keep saying this, but I believe it to be true.


----------



## biggdogg

As far as comeback wins, a great many of the Braves come backs are from blown leads by the pen. Julio should easily have 11-12 wins and Soroka and Fried have been victimized by the pen a half dozen times or so apiece. Hopefully the new acquisitions will help alleviate that problem. The reds have one of the best pens in the NL.

And another thing to consider with LA, Kershaw is historically bad in the postseason and he and Ryu both have had neck/back issues (Ryu is on the IL as we speak). LA has a terrible pen aside from their closer, and did nothing to address that. I'd rather see how the season plays out than consider the Braves doomed already. Guess I'm just too optimistic...


----------



## Coenen

True. I see us as a team still on the rise overall, arrow pointing decidedly up. LA seems more like a team that has leveled off, they are about who they're going to be. They're great, but it would take a lot for them to get significantly better. Atlanta still has a number of young pieces who could continue to develop and take them higher.

Will we surpass the Dodgers? That'd be tough, just because they're already very good. Could we match them? Yes, I think so.


----------



## dirtnap

Well, the bad Julio showed up today ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

If y'all saw the kid who caught winkers bat.... That was my son lol. They took him down to the reds dugout and gave him a different bat.


----------



## DannyW

How cool...bet you are a fan of extended netting after that!


----------



## mizzippi jb

DannyW said:


> How cool...bet you are a fan of extended netting after that!


Yes sir!   He texted me and asked if he could use it fall ball wood bat tournaments this yr.   told him that one may be a little heavy fro him to swing haha


----------



## DannyW

dirtnap said:


> Well, the bad Julio showed up today ?



Yep...and it's his own fault. I have noticed this over his past several starts, and Glavine picked up on it today, Julio will walk a left handed hitter if 1st base is open.  He is afraid to pitch to them. There was obviously some tension between him and Flowers today...wonder if that was part of it.

Walking those hitters accidentally on purpose just runs up his pitch count...wish he would just cut the nonsense and wave them on to first.


----------



## Patriot44

mizzippi jb said:


> If y'all saw the kid who caught winkers bat.... That was my son lol. They took him down to the reds dugout and gave him a different bat.


I will look for video. So Awesome!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Acuna is fo real!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Our new closer is not having a good home series debut


----------



## DannyW

This Shane Greene guy is not working out so far...


----------



## Twiggbuster

2 outings and this guy is garbage.
Big time rally killer!!!!
I don’t see it working.
Next


----------



## mizzippi jb

Let Melancon give it a shot.


----------



## biggdogg

Shane Greene is not endearing himself to Braves fans very well. Maybe give Melancon some save ops while Greene gets acclimated to pitching in high pressure situations. Saving games for the cellar dweller Tigers is a lot different than saving games for a first place team in the middle of a pennant race.


----------



## mizzippi jb

He came home sporting this and a ball signed by the entire braves clubhouse


----------



## dixiecutter

mizzippi jb said:


> If y'all saw the kid who caught winkers bat.... That was my son lol. They took him down to the reds dugout and gave him a different bat.


I saw it..Cool.


----------



## dixiecutter

I miss Markakis. He's pesky at the plate making a guy second guess and hanging around for 8 or 10 pitches.


----------



## DannyW

mizzippi jb said:


> He came home sporting this and a ball signed by the entire braves clubhouse



Don't dare let him use that bat in wood bat fall league! He needs to pass it down to his grandson someday with the story of the time when....


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Shane Greene is not endearing himself to Braves fans very well. Maybe give Melancon some save ops while Greene gets acclimated to pitching in high pressure situations. Saving games for the cellar dweller Tigers is a lot different than saving games for a first place team in the middle of a pennant race.



Or show him some videos of Luke Jackson trying to close games. That should cheer him up.

I agree on Melancon...Greene's confidence has got to be shot right now. Ease him back into the role in a few weeks after he gets a few 7/8th inning holds under his belt.


----------



## LEGHORN

Yes, don’t let him use that bat. What an awesome day at the ball park for your son!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

He won't use it.  He jsut thought it was gonna be a token bat that came from the chop house store. He didn't realize it would be one of winkers bats with some personalization.


----------



## biggdogg

Braves got some much needed help with both the Phil's and Nats losing, keeping the lead at 7 games. But the bats are gonna need to wake up with the Twins on deck. It appears we'll miss their ace, but the Nats are playing a suddenly hot San Fran team on the road and the Phils are taking on the D'backs, who by the way, did a number on the Nats this weekend, also on the road. Need to take advantage and pick up another game or two.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Reds have good pitching 
Glad they are leaving town and we don’t play them again this year. Votto is having an off year but they play tough.
If not for Acuna, Braves would’ve been done   sooner but it stanks we didn’t pick this one up. Green doesn’t show much so far. Batting practice ?


----------



## antharper

mizzippi jb said:


> He came home sporting this and a ball signed by the entire braves clubhouse


Man this is awesome , I seen it also and I think Winker was trying to tell them the whole time to just let him keep it , congrats to your young man !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Acuna getting his 27th HR & Donaldson getting his 26th HR & Flowers getting his 9th HR.

Of course, everyone has good days & bad days at times.  Hope there's not a curse on the Braves closer position.

Looking like it's going to take time to work Shane Greene back into his all-star closer role as he earns & proves his way up through lesser bullpen situations, while adapting & becoming more accustomed to his new uniform, teammates, & coaches who will support him working through this rough patch.  He probably grew deep roots 2015-2019 attachments with the Detroit Tigers & moving on to a new life could be tougher than expected.  Looking forward to him overcoming any intimidation factors growing up a Braves fan in Florida wearing a Braves jersey & seeing his dreams come true. Hope the road trip helps him get his groove back. After getting his 1st Braves save may be all he needs to get past stress & pressure he's facing. Reckon time will tell.

It could've been worse for Teheran, starting strong in the 1st & 2nd, worst in the 34-pitch 3rd loading all bases, loading bases again in the 4th, & the 5th putting on 2 base runners, but somehow worked his way out of it only giving up 3-runs, 3-hits, 5-K's with high 6-walks over 5-IP.  At least he had a good July performance which also extends back into June.

Braves bats had plenty of opportunities to score enough for the win with having 11 base runners & in scoring position, but waited late again in the 8th, 9th, & 10th innings to deliver runs short of winning.

Hope Freddie having the day off on Sunday helps him & the team in the long term.

Hope the Braves elevate their game on the road against 1st place Minnesota Twins starting the series Monday.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-lose-in-extras-split-series-with-reds

*Greene after defeat: 'This is a hard game'*

*Braves' new closer gives up go-ahead homer in 10th inning *



> “It’s unfortunate I showed up with everybody excited for me to be here to get the job done,” Greene said. “I haven’t got that job done two days in a row. I just have to pitch better.”





> “I haven’t seen him enough to think anything yet,” Braves manager Brian Snitker said. “Those guys have those kinds of games.”





> “We’ve all seen what he’s capable of and what he’s going to bring,” Braves catcher Tyler Flowers said. “We’ve just got to work through it and get him back to where he was.”





> “[On Saturday night] I felt like I had really good stuff, just some bad luck there,” Greene said. “Tonight, I made one bad pitch and paid for it.”





> When Greene introduced himself to his new Braves teammates on Thursday, he likened himself to a boxer by saying, “I’ll be throwing my haymakers, they’ll be throwing theirs, and one of us is going to get knocked out.”





> “This is a hard game,” Greene said. “I’ve just got to keep making my pitches.”





> “He’s got the personality and makeup it seems to be a closer,” Flowers said. “I think by tonight, he’ll be moving on and getting ready for the Twins.”






http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/32704/shane-greene

*Shane Greene Game-by-Game Stats*

*Game Log*

(Sunday was 1st time this season he gave up 3-Earned Runs)

(Only time this season he gave up 2-Earned Runs was April 16th)

(0 Earned Runs in March, 2 in April, 1 in May, 0 in June, 2 in July)




https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076410

Box Score



> (Braves) Team RISP: 0-11
> 
> (Braves) Team LOB: 11





20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158125697174405120


Time = 2:25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158128927467921408



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158097296740896768


Time = 1:14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156687280725221376


----------



## Duff

This is a totally different team with Markakis and Swanson out. If they can hold on, a rested Markakis should payoff biggly in September. Duvall is coming back to earth and Riley already has. 

Duvall, Camargo, Ender, and Flowers stacked together is a big inning killer. Seems like Duvall is slowly going back to his old self. I hope not. He’s a great story. I love Carmargo’s versility in the field but never been a fan of his offense. Ender and Flowers are what they are.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Patriot44 said:


> I am confident that the Braves have 'something' on the farm that they are keeping tight lipped about as far as pitching. I heard of Acuna and Albies while down on the farm, but Dansby was a shock, a good shock.
> 
> I thought for sure that Acuna or Albies was going to be the next SS after we booted Simmons. I hated that trade and even wished for a meteorite to hit the new stadium after that trade, but someone knowed what they were doing.
> 
> This farm system reminds me of the early 90's. I keep saying this, but I believe it to be true.



AA has shown he's good at holding things back until they happen.  No telling what fine surprises are lurking in the Braves farm system.  At least all-star Cristian Pache & Drew Waters are moving up to Triple-A, while all-star Ian Anderson may be following them soon. Nice having extra help nearby when needed.



https://www.milb.com/international/...ospect-cristian-pache-to-triple-a/c-309707858

*Braves' Pache reportedly on way to Triple-A*

*No. 11 overall prospect led off for NL at All-Star Futures Game*



> Signed as an international free agent out of the Dominican Republic in 2015, Pache has rocketed through the Braves system.





> A three-time midseason All-Star selection who was voted on to the Arizona Fall League All-Prospect team last year, Pache participated in the All-Star Futures Game in July in Cleveland, where he served as the leadoff hitter for the National League.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158192599058067458



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158263646679699457


----------



## biggdogg

I expect big things from Pache, Waters and Anderson in 2020. Likely only one will make the team out of spring training (the whole "service time" game...), if even that. But all 3 will be in Atlanta by the All-Star break.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dixiecutter said:


> I miss Markakis. He's pesky at the plate making a guy second guess and hanging around for 8 or 10 pitches.



Expect he's significantly missed around the clubhouse & Braves lineup, but the opposition is not missing him with his worrisome veteran bat.  Reckon he's looking forward to his potential return in late Sept.



Time = 1:34 







> FOX Sports South
> 
> Published on July 26, 2019
> 
> Nick Markakis will have his wrist looked at Saturday after being hit by a pitch





23-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157082312510545921



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157467911675449344


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157831026728550400


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158106506635534336


----------



## spurrs and racks

Shane Greene = nada


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gausman is scheduled to start Wednesday.

Folty is scheduled to start Tuesday for Triple-A.

Wonder who's going to close for the Braves majors & minors games this week???



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*

Wed, Aug 7 • 1:10 PM EDT



> Kevin Gausman
> RHP
> 3-7, 6.19 ERA, 85 SO





> Having allowed at least five earned runs in each of his past two starts and four of his last six, Gausman could be pitching to stay in the rotation. He has realized minimal movement with the cutter he has recently introduced to his two-pitch arsenal.












https://www.milb.com/gameday/stripe...view,lock_state=preview,game_tab=,game=575916

Stripers @ Redwings

Tuesday, August 6, 2019 at 7:05pm

Foltynewicz vs Poppen


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Expect he's significantly missed around the clubhouse & Braves lineup, but the opposition is not missing him with his worrisome veteran bat.  Reckon he's looking forward to his potential return in late Sept.



$10 sez he's done for the regular season and any playoff appearance will be a pinch hit appearance if they even include him on the roster.


----------



## dixiecutter

spurrs and racks said:


> Shane Greene = nada


Hope not


----------



## DannyW

elfiii said:


> $10 sez he's done for the regular season and any playoff appearance will be a pinch hit appearance if they even include him on the roster.



I tend to agree with you. Out 6-8 weeks really means best case is likely 8 weeks before he is cleared to play. That would be September 21. Then a stint at AAA to get the rhythm back....call it a week. Which would put it at September 28 until he is likely to be available for the big club.

The Braves last regular season game is September 29.

About the best we can hope for is that he will be available for the post season, and the wrist responds well enough to not handicap him too much.


----------



## biggdogg

From what I've read, his break isn't as bad as Freddy's was and he was out 7 weeks. And there won't be a stint in AAA (or any minor league) since Gwinnett's season ends September 2.

And with Riley's, Inciarte's and Duvall's bats starting to miss more balls than not, Markakis will be on the postseason roster if there is even a slight chance he can be a contributor.


----------



## DannyW

elfiii said:


> $10 sez he's done for the regular season and any playoff appearance will be a pinch hit appearance if they even include him on the roster.



Which is a shame for him. He gave Atlanta a huge hometown discount, probably 1/2 what he could have gotten on the open market. He did this largely because he is a local product but I'm sure part of his reason was the likelihood of getting to play in the playoffs again. 

Bad break for him...no pun intended. He deserves to be on the post-season roster if he can contribute in any way.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> From what I've read, his break isn't as bad as Freddy's was and he was out 7 weeks. And there won't be a stint in AAA (or any minor league) since Gwinnett's season ends September 2.
> 
> And with Riley's, Inciarte's and Duvall's bats starting to miss more balls than not, Markakis will be on the postseason roster if there is even a slight chance he can be a contributor.



Ah...forgot about the minor league season ending earlier than the big league's. And I hope you are right about the severity...a 6-7 week return would get him back with 15-20 games left....maybe enough time to knock the rust off.


----------



## Nitram4891

Gausman is off to the reds off waivers.


----------



## Coenen

Gausman DFA'd and claimed by Cincinnati, Folty recalled to ATL.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Gausman DFA'd and claimed by Cincinnati, Folty recalled to ATL.



That's an interesting development...would have thought they try to work him into a bull pen role before cutting him outright. Going from starting to relieving worked for Newcomb.


----------



## Raylander

Good! I’m glad they cut the dead weight. We got too many players that are supposed to be good to keep trotting Gausman out there!


----------



## spurrs and racks

Gauseman gone, Folty activated


----------



## dirtnap

spurrs and racks said:


> Gauseman gone, Folty activated


Glad Gausman’s gone but the Folty move kinda feels like swapping worn out chains on a chainsaw back and forth hoping one will magically start cutting ? hope I’m wrong though


----------



## elfiii

Let's hope Folty has his old stuff back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, lots of Braves movement announced in the organization early this afternoon with Gausman claimed off waivers by the Reds, Folty moved back to starting Tuesday against the Twins, 4 promotions to Triple-A which includes Cristian Pache, Drew Waters, Ian Anderson, & Tucker Davidson.

Still a bit surprising & disappointing Gausman at age 28 was not given a chance in the Braves bullpen.

My guess is that AA is trying to do what may be potentially better for Gausman to go with the Reds for a chance at a starter role instead of a lesser role with the Braves bullpen.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-foltynewicz-rejoining-braves-rotation

*Folty rejoining Braves after Gausman move*

3:48 PM EDT



> MINNEAPOLIS -- Mike Foltynewicz will return to the Majors to fill the Braves’ rotation spot that was vacated when the Reds claimed Kevin Gausman off waivers on Monday afternoon.





> *Top prospects promoted:* Gwinnett’s roster gained some star power on Monday, when outfielders Cristian Pache and Drew Waters, right-handed pitcher Ian Anderson and left-handed pitcher Tucker Davidson were all promoted from Double-A Mississippi.





> Pache ranks as MLB Pipeline’s No. 11 prospect and the top prospect in the Braves' system. Waters ranks No. 27 and Anderson No. 34 on the Top 100 Prospects list. Davidson ranks as Atlanta’s No. 13 prospect.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*

Tue, Aug 6 • 8:10 PM EDT



> Mike Foltynewicz
> RHP
> 2-5, 6.37 ERA, 50 SO





> Foltynewicz returns to the Majors for the first time since being demoted to Triple-A Gwinnett on June 23. The former All-Star has been encouraged by the improvement of his slider. He posted a 1.13 ERA over his past three starts for Gwinnett.






https://www.milb.com/gwinnett/news/four-top-prospects-join-stripers-for-playoff-push/c-309720352

*Four Top Prospects Join Stripers for Playoff Push*

*Cristian Pache, Drew Waters, Ian Anderson, Tucker Davidson all promoted to Gwinnett*

August 5, 2019 2:26 PM










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158431996714127360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158435348491448325



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158462377865744384



























43-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158522646008492032





















Time = 1:14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158524766971523072


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> $10 sez he's done for the regular season and any playoff appearance will be a pinch hit appearance if they even include him on the roster.



Yep, it's not looking good for him unfortunately.  Since he's older, it may take even longer than Freddie & Dansby to recover & rehab his wrist fracture injury.


----------



## dirtnap

Just a heads up for you guys who have dish. You can subscribe to YouTube tv and get a free two week trial and they carry fox south and fox southeast. Hopefully dish will have it back on by then, but that’ll at least get you the games for a little while


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! OMG!

Curse of the Braves pitching staff being too generous giving away HR's, 2nd new Atlanta trade acquisition attempts to close but gives up walk-off HR for 2nd straight loss.  Major bummers for fans, unfortunately, to go with Nats & Phillies winning this evening.

No, not again.



19-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158577142185091072


Time = 4:17 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158582053698338817


Time = 1:28 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158583013204099072


26-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158546018964664320


----------



## JonathanG2013

We need Folty to have to be lights out for 7 innings. Also if the offense can come alive again, it would be huge.


----------



## DannyW

Well...I was right that these new relievers would make a huge difference...

It hardly could have started out much worse for Greene and Martin, could it?


----------



## Coenen

JonathanG2013 said:


> We need Folty to have to be lights out for 7 innings. Also if the offense can come alive again, it would be huge.


Folty has never had that sort of efficiency, it'd be nice, though. AJC ran an article on him last week, sounds like he's got his head in a good place. We'll just have to see. The Twins, and Berrios will be a tough nut to crack his first time out.

https://www.ajc.com/blog/further-re...ot-left-behind-braves/vyzVuD4rHKVmKfU4cRjjqO/ 

The offense will be its own issue. They are missing Dansby, Markakis, and [Good] Riley badly. This is suddenly a lineup full of holes. Acuna didn't have it going last night, Ozzie isn't consistent enough at two, and they were content to pitch around Freeman and Donaldson. McCann, Duvall, Camargo, Inciarte or whatever order it was ain't exactly Murderer's Row.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Coenen said:


> Folty has never had that sort of efficiency, it'd be nice, though. AJC ran an article on him last week, sounds like he's got his head in a good place. We'll just have to see. The Twins, and Berrios will be a tough nut to crack his first time out.
> 
> https://www.ajc.com/blog/further-re...ot-left-behind-braves/vyzVuD4rHKVmKfU4cRjjqO/
> 
> The offense will be its own issue. They are missing Dansby, Markakis, and [Good] Riley badly. This is suddenly a lineup full of holes. Acuna didn't have it going last night, Ozzie isn't consistent enough at two, and they were content to pitch around Freeman and Donaldson. McCann, Duvall, Camargo, Inciarte or whatever order it was ain't exactly Murderer's Row.




Didn't he almost pitch a no hitter last year?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Wonder if Pache is coming up with Inciarte injured?  He has a left oblique strain.


----------



## spurrs and racks

we still don't have a closer.........

chop on!


----------



## Coenen

spurrs and racks said:


> we still don't have a closer.........
> 
> chop on!


Too soon to tell. As I said earlier, if the picture isn't clear by the end of the month it'll really be time to worry.


----------



## spurrs and racks

we don't have until the end of the month............

here is a tip, if you are a professional at any job, you are paid to get the job done.....

as a major league pitcher, you can get people out of you cannot.


----------



## spurrs and racks

spurrs and racks said:


> we don't have until the end of the month............
> 
> here is a tip, if you are a professional at any job, you are paid to get the job done.....
> 
> as a major league pitcher, you can get people out or you cannot.


----------



## Patriot44

I don't believe that a closer is the total fix, not even close to be honest.  The entire pitching game has changed from 20 years ago, whereas a starting pitcher would go 71/3 or 8 innings. Tommy Johns changed pitching forever, it's never going back in my opinion minus a couple of oddities. 

Kid's these days are taught pitch count not innings from 8-9years old on, including my son. Thank god mine has no desire to be a pitcher.

Teams and pitchers have GOT to figure out how to stretch their pitch counts deeper into the game.


----------



## Coenen

spurrs and racks said:


> we don't have until the end of the month............
> 
> here is a tip, if you are a professional at any job, you are paid to get the job done.....
> 
> as a major league pitcher, you can get people out of you cannot.


Except that we do. Final game of the regular season isn't until 9/29, if it takes the month of August to get their bullpen roles settled, so be it. They play 13 games against the Marlins and Mets this month, plus winnable series with Toronto and The White Sox.

Even if it's not pretty, they've got some time to get sorted before the nitty gritty of the stretch run. The Phillies and Nats haven't exactly distinguished themselves either.


----------



## elfiii

Patriot44 said:


> Teams and pitchers have GOT to figure out how to stretch their pitch counts deeper into the game.



Simple. Learn the finesse pitches (change up, slider, curve, cut fast ball) and execute the pitch for a strike, hopefully down in the zone.

Are we witnessing the Braves Post All Star Slump with a slight delay? The bats have made up for weak pitching but now the bats have gone cold.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> Simple. Learn the finesse pitches (change up, slider, curve, cut fast ball) and execute the pitch for a strike, hopefully down in the zone.
> 
> Are we witnessing the Braves Post All Star Slump with a slight delay? The bats have made up for weak pitching but now the bats have gone cold.


You're witnessing a team that lost 1/3 of its offense and is struggling to fill the gap.


----------



## spurrs and racks

You're witnessing a team that lost 1/3 of its offense and is struggling to fill the gap. 

This I agree with. But, we never had any stellar pitching, and it is apparent we didn't trade for any either....

How many of you all still want Julio gone now?

We are going as far as our pitching carries us.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Heard on sports radio that the Braves record since the All-Star break is 12-Wins & 11-Losses, which goes with last week's news item quoting for the month of July that the bullpen ERA was over 7.

Tonight's lineup shows Inciarte in CF back from injury & Culberson at SS replacing Camargo.


----------



## elfiii

spurrs and racks said:


> We are going as far as our pitching carries us.



Which ain't very far.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard on sports radio that the Braves record since the All-Star break is 12-Wins & 11-Losses, which goes with last week's news item quoting for the month of July that the bullpen ERA was over 7.



Whoop there it is. ^


----------



## mizzippi jb

Folty' s looking good.  I've always wanted to se him succeed.   Hope he gets back to all star form and this start isn't a flash in the pan like gausman 's 1st outing back was


----------



## John Cooper

Well they are on the way to giving this one away.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves bats woke up & started delivering lots of runs for a fine win & overcoming a couple bad pitching innings.

Folty did well for 5.1 IP with 7-K's in his return, but in the 6th-inning gave up 3-runs, 3-hits, & 2-HR's with Luke Jackson coming in to help, but gave up 2-walks while getting 2-outs to finally end it.  Rough times for Newcomb in the 7th-inning where he gave up 3-runs, 3-hits, & 1-HR.  Shane Greene did close the 9th-inning with 2-K's, but gave up 1-HR.

Congrats to Freddie & Acuna (leadoff 1st pitch of game) getting their 28th HR's.
Duvall had 4-K's & Culberson had 3-K's.

Early after lunch next game Wednesday, August 7th at 1:10pm before going down to Miami to start the next series with the Marlins on Thursday.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves@Twins *

*Wed, Aug 7 • 1:10 PM EDT *




https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076441

Box Score



> HR:
> Freeman (28, 3rd inning off Berríos 2 on, 1 Out);
> Acuña Jr. (28, 1st inning off Berríos 0 on, 0 Out)





> HR:
> Cruz 2 (32, 6th inning off Foltynewicz 0 on, 1 Out,
> 7th inning off Newcomb 2 on, 0 Out);
> Rosario (24, 9th inning off Greene 0 on, 2 Out);
> Garver (21, 6th inning off Foltynewicz 1 on, 1 Out)





> 1st - Acuña Jr. homered to center (426 feet).





> 3rd - Freeman homered to center (415 feet), Acuña Jr. scored and Albies scored.





> 6th - Cruz homered to left (429 feet).





> 6th - Garver homered to left (399 feet), Rosario scored.





> 7th - Cruz homered to center (421 feet), Kepler scored and Cave scored.





> 9th - Rosario homered to left (390 feet).








> Tweet by Kelsey Wingert:
> ‏
> FINAL: #Braves 12, #Twins 7. ATL evens the series. HRs from Acuña (28) & Freeman (28). Four-hit night for Ozzie Albies (4-6, 3 R, 2 RBI). Acuña & Freeman w/ three-hit nights. Acuña scored four times. Folty- 5 1/3 IP, 5 H, 3 R, 2 BB, 7 K in first start back. Fried tomorrow. 67-48.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158949874672574464


17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158945668334907392




> Tweet by FOX Sports South
> ‏
> Remember when José Berríos struck Ronald Acuña Jr. out in the All-Star Game?
> 
> Looks like Ronald Acuña Jr. remembered.



34-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158894144854429701


Time = 2:07

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158947924643987457


Time = 3:49

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158950698614054912


----------



## spurrs and racks

no lead is safe with this pitching staff and bullpen!

Chop On!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great rocking start for Braves in the 1st-inning with Freddie & Albies (upper 3rd deck) going back-to-back 1st-pitch HR's in only 2-pitches, then later Culberson doubles to bring Duvall home for the lead 3-0!

Fried mows them down too going 1-2-3 for 3-strikeouts. Max goes 1-2-3 in the 2nd-inning for 6 up & 6 down with 5-K's. And again, Fried goes 1-2-3 in the 3rd-inning for 9 up & 9 down with 7-StrikeOuts.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076454

*Box Score *



> HR:
> Freeman (29, 1st inning off Pérez 0 on, 1 Out);
> Albies 2 (17, 1st inning off Pérez 0 on, 1 Out,
> 6th inning off Pérez 0 on, 2 Out);
> Acuña Jr. (29, 8th inning off Stewart 1 on, 2 Out)



*Scoring Summary*

*INNING*



> 1st - Albies homered to left center (444 feet).





> 1st - Freeman homered to center (394 feet).





> 1st - Culberson doubled to deep right, Duvall scored.





> 3rd - Albies scored, Donaldson to second on passed ball by Garver, Freeman to third on passed ball by Garver.





> 3rd - Culberson reached on infield single to third, Freeman scored, Duvall to second, Donaldson to third.





> 3rd - Camargo walked, Donaldson scored, Culberson to second, Duvall to third.





> 6th - Albies homered to left (358 feet).





> 8th - Acuña Jr. homered to right (408 feet), Inciarte scored.





> 9th - Camargo singled to center, Donaldson scored and Culberson scored.








54-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159153713698803712






















40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159132362028064768


----------



## elfiii

Aaaaaand the bullpen strikes again.


----------



## Dustin Pate

elfiii said:


> Aaaaaand the bullpen strikes again.



Luke Jackson needs to be put on a bus and shipped somewhere far away.


----------



## spurrs and racks

no lead is safe..........

chop on!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Aaaaaand the bullpen strikes again.



Yep, the 6th-inning was ugly giving up 3-runs & 5-hits, but Fried was charged with giving up the 3-runs & 3-hits, while Luke Jackson is only charged with 0-runs & 2-hits (single & double) even though 2-runs scored on his pitches. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401076454 

*Play-by-Play*


----------



## elfiii

Camargo finally got a base hit. Will miracles never cease?


----------



## Dustin Pate

Don't look now, but they are trying to give another one away!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Aaaaaand the bullpen strikes again.



AND again bullpen strikes with a disaster in the 9th-inning with Tomlin giving up 4-runs which includes a 3-run HR, unfortunately. 

After Tomlin's walk, new bullpen Melancon trying to close the last out.  Somebody cross something before it gets worse.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> Aaaaaand the bullpen strikes again.


I apologize and take back what I said about your being pessimistic. You should be very pessimistic. This bullpen is terrible


----------



## elfiii

Dear God! Our bullpen is worse than the Vols. I didn't think that could be possible.


----------



## Coenen

Take away from this series: If you're hot at the right time, you can beat anyone. A real revelation there, I know.

Somehow, ESPN park factors still rates Target Field as a pitchers ballpark. Must be all those cool weather games in April, May and September.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Take away from this series: If you're hot at the right time, you can beat anyone. A real revelation there, I know.
> 
> Somehow, ESPN park factors still rates Target Field as a pitchers ballpark. Must be all those cool weather games in April, May and September.



The bats were on fire today but the bullpen was more on fire. In fact, the bull pen was a


----------



## doenightmare

We gotta figure out the bully. Otherwise we are just spinning our wheels in the playoffs - assuming we get there.


----------



## walukabuck

Riley to the DL. knee ligament issue.


----------



## elfiii

walukabuck said:


> Riley to the DL. knee ligament issue.



Sweet.


----------



## Coenen

The Pen certainly allowed some dingers against a team that hits lots of dingers.

We're going to see Pache, or Waters, or both sooner rather than later.


----------



## Raylander

EVERYONE’S bullpen is terrible.. We just took 2 outta 3 against a good club. On the road..


----------



## mizzippi jb

worleyburd86 said:


> EVERYONE’S bullpen is terrible.. We just took 2 outta 3 against a good club. On the road..


It definitely seems to be trending that way (speaking of bullpen in mlb)


----------



## walukabuck

mizzippi jb said:


> It definitely seems to be trending that way (speaking of bullpen in mlb)


Perhaps baseball will abandon this failed experiment of the bullpen game and actually expect starters to go deep in games again


----------



## Coenen

walukabuck said:


> Perhaps baseball will abandon this failed experiment of the bullpen game and actually expect starters to go deep in games again


If anything, it's been a successful experiment. Front offices have successfully devalued the most valuable, and difficult to acquire, piece of a baseball franchise.

It's coming for football too. Look out quarterbacks.


----------



## Duff

worleyburd86 said:


> EVERYONE’S bullpen is terrible.. We just took 2 outta 3 against a good club. On the road..




Spot on. That was a good team


----------



## DannyW

I wonder if it's fans of all teams, or just Braves fans, who never feel completely comfortable even when their team has a mid-game double digit lead?


----------



## DannyW

Yes, in general bullpens are bad across MLB this year. But the bullpen dynamic changes in the playoffs. Coaches have more choices due to the expanded roster, plus the 4/5 regular season starters become available for relief.

Not sure if that gives the Braves an advantage or not...certainly not if they happened to make the WS against the Astros...the Astros are knee deep in quality starters.


----------



## KyDawg

The next 9 games will tell us a lot. I think it is Marlins, Caps, and Mets on the road.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Competitive battle for two 1st place teams, but great having the Braves win the series with the last 2 games of bats' high run production to get past pitfalls in pitching.  Congrats to Albies (2-HR's) & Culberson both delivering 4-hits, with Freddie (1-HR) right behind 'em with 3-hits, then Acuna chipping in a 2-run HR late in the game. Fried did fine, especially getting the first 9 batters out & striking out 7 of 9 batters in first 3 innings, 'til the 6th-inning where he & Jackson combine to give up 3-runs & 5-hits, then closing continues to be a big challenge with Tomlin giving up 4-runs & 4-hits.  

It's a high demand to need the offense to generate double digit scores to make up for pitching problems.  Hope the Braves bats stay in a grove with winning momentum to generate enough runs & not use up their fuel tank too quickly.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159212964190269441


17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159204225483603969


Time = 5:12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159209829421895680


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> The next 9 games will tell us a lot. I think it is Marlins, Caps, and Mets on the road.



Next week's series for 68-win Braves (won 6 of last 10) at home against the Mets then the Dodgers is expecting to be challenging with currently NY won 9 of their last 10 & only a half game behind the Phillies, and 77-win LA won 8 of their last 10 who obviously have dibs on winning the NL.

Braves sometimes have a bad habit of losing the 1st game when they come home after a road trip, unfortunately.


EDIT UPDATE: Add images below from Fox Sports: Braves social media . . .


----------



## biggdogg

Not exactly sure how a park is considered a "pitcher friendly" park when most every homer hit in the series was either 2nd or 3rd deck, or in the case of Acuna's blast and the walk-off in game 1, 8 stories up the batters eye in dead center...

Yes, the pen is garbage. So is everyone else's. Come playoffs you will likely see Folty and Fried in the pen giving Snit more options. Four with the Fish, then a big showdown with the Mets, who have caught fire here lately.


----------



## dirtnap

biggdogg said:


> Not exactly sure how a park is considered a "pitcher friendly" park when most every homer hit in the series was either 2nd or 3rd deck, or in the case of Acuna's blast and the walk-off in game 1, 8 stories up the batters eye in dead center...
> I agree with Folty but if Fried keeps pitching the way he has no way he can be in the pen. Maybe Julio. But first we gotta make the playoffs, still a long way to go
> Yes, the pen is garbage. So is everyone else's. Come playoffs you will likely see Folty and Fried in the pen giving Snit more options. Four with the Fish, then a big showdown with the Mets, who have caught fire here lately.


----------



## Raylander

I don’t recall seeing an old time pitchers duel all season. And I watch a fair bit of baseball..


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Not exactly sure how a park is considered a "pitcher friendly" park when most every homer hit in the series was either 2nd or 3rd deck, or in the case of Acuna's blast and the walk-off in game 1, 8 stories up the batters eye in dead center...
> 
> Yes, the pen is garbage. So is everyone else's. Come playoffs you will likely see Folty and Fried in the pen giving Snit more options. Four with the Fish, then a big showdown with the Mets, who have caught fire here lately.


#21 in the "Park factors" rating when I looked the other day.

http://www.espn.com/mlb/stats/parkfactor

Gotta be the bad weather games early and late in the season.


----------



## spurrs and racks

PUCKER FACTOR going up!

No lead is safe....

chop on!


----------



## Coenen

Meh. The Nats will blow it. They should apply for a copyright on underachievement.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice of the Braves to be so generous to help the Marlins end their 6-game losing streak. 

Congrats to Acuna on his 30th HR to lead the team.



23-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159644618121719809


35-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159643847141535744


----------



## Coenen

Good Julio tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, nice having Teheran doing well & going deep in the game along with Acuna (3-hits, 4-RBI's, 2-HR's for 32-HR season total) & Albies (4-hits, 3rd time in 4-games) hot bats bringing some strong offense for the win.  Too close for comfort with the bullpen giving up 3-runs in the 8th-inning. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160021046906540032


20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160016200794923008


Time = 2:21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160021376838668288


42-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159960083054206977















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160003243382099969


----------



## KyDawg

Bullpen is doing no better, Braves just hitting better right now. I dont know how, but they better get something figured out with our relievers.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Melancon moving to 9th inning role...... Greene to relief (at least for a while says snitker)


----------



## walukabuck

There are no answers  to this mess. What absolute garbage. Where's Alejandro Pena?


----------



## LEGHORN

That was unbelievably frustrating to watch. Against the Marlins, are you kidding me.....


----------



## dirtnap

Well the good news is college football is right around the corner. What a dumpster fire


----------



## ddavis1120

Man that was UGLY!  Seven innings of some of the best pitching I've seen since Maddox and then the bullpen implodes for both teams.  Did I say UGLY?


----------



## KyDawg

I am at the point of letting every pitcher in the bullpen go and start over. As I said earlier today, you not gonna outscore every team you play. Did we get snookered by spending the money we did on the bullpen.


----------



## DannyW

I'm with you KYDawg...

I'll admit when I am wrong and I admit I thought that AA's trade deadline aquisitions were the changing point of this season....how wrong I was....

Or maybe I was right. They are sure changing the outlook of the Brave's season.


----------



## antharper

That was hard to watch !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG! 

If Braves' bats could have produced double digit runs & hits, not sure if that would have prevented the bullpen from losing the game with the way the pitching was going in the 8th, 9th, & 10th innings.  

Wonder how the starting pitchers feel about the bullpen these days???

Nats lost.  Mets beat Phillies.


----------



## antharper

Mets beat Nats and I wouldn’t be surprised if they win division


----------



## Raylander

I vote to trot Culberson out there. Dude has got a cannon. Anybody else see that relay throw in the bottom of the 9th?!?!


----------



## Coenen

worleyburd86 said:


> I vote to trot Culberson out there. Dude has got a cannon. Anybody else see that relay throw in the bottom of the 9th?!?!


Bahaha! I thought about that, too!  Dude's ERA is 0.00 isn't it?

An interesting thought, the majority of these singles we're getting dinked and dunked to death with are going through the  2B/3B hole, does having Swansby on the field prevent any of this crap?

I've been Mr. "Stay the course" all year, but this is testing me. I guess the only thing worse than wanting a revamped pen is getting one.


----------



## walukabuck

Coenen said:


> Bahaha! I thought about that, too!  Dude's ERA is 0.00 isn't it?
> 
> An interesting thought, the majority of these singles we're getting dinked and dunked to death with are going through the  2B/3B hole, does having Swansby on the field prevent any of this crap?
> 
> I've been Mr. "Stay the course" all year, but this is testing me. I guess the only thing worse than wanting a revamped pen is getting one.


The play in the ninth for sure, but I would say for the most part not. I'm to the point of  having someone come in and just throw ephuses, flutterballs, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Snitker thinks the bullpen ought to be able to cover a couple innings.

Wonder how the bullpen is going to do today.

Wonder if they fixed the bullpen yet. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-lose-to-marlins-in-extras 



> Entering Saturday, Atlanta ranked 29th in bullpen WAR (-1.0). The club dropped to 56-4 when leading after eight innings and 4-5 in August.


----------



## Coenen

I'm the closer now.


----------



## dirtnap

Coenen said:


> I'm the closer now.
> 
> View attachment 979273


?you’ll be an upgrade


----------



## Coenen

dirtnap said:


> ?you’ll be an upgrade


I've got a 0.00 ERA.


----------



## walukabuck

Getting hairy as we speak (or type)


----------



## Coenen

W.

"Ol Reliable" Luke Jackson. Isn't the defense supposed to make plays on weak contact?


----------



## walukabuck

Coenen said:


> W.
> 
> "Ol Reliable" Luke Jackson. Isn't the defense supposed to make plays on weak contact?


I think the sabermatricians would call that being BABIP'd (batting average balls in play).Victims of bad luck . I'm kind of old school, so they were finding holes.


----------



## antharper

Good thing Acuna threw out Diaz after he got a little to far off first


----------



## mizzippi jb

The marlins were def playing punch and judy at the plate at the end of the game with bloop hits, swinging bunts, etc.   It was killing Jackson.  He looks like he should be selling nitrous balloons out of a van at a phish concert.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Coenen said:


> I'm the closer now.
> 
> View attachment 979273


I could bring in a relief pitcher.  Would just need to know the brand.......prefer domestic and cold


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> The marlins were def playing punch and judy at the plate at the end of the game with bloop hits, swinging bunts, etc.   It was killing Jackson.  He looks like he should be selling nitrous balloons out of a van at a phish concert.


Lol


----------



## biggdogg

mizzippi jb said:


> The marlins were def playing punch and judy at the plate at the end of the game with bloop hits, swinging bunts, etc.   It was killing Jackson.  He looks like he should be selling nitrous balloons out of a van at a phish concert.



The four consecutive hits off of Melancon the night before were all bleeders that found a hole. But hopefully that late inning implosion lights a fire under the pen's backsides. That one was painful.


----------



## spurrs and racks

no lead is safe with our bullpen and our starters are a 50% shot at best.....

chop on!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Acceptable win, with Folty's 7-K's total going with his 1st-inning giving away 3-runs, to split the series for the Braves squeaking it out by the skin of their teeth or by their hair of their chinny chin chin on only 5-hits from 3-guys with 2-hit Inciarte's 3-run HR, 2-hit Acuna's HR for a 33 total, & Freddie singling in Acuna for his 95th RBI of the season, Culberson strikes out 4 times, then relying on Luke Jackson giving up 3-hits to close for his 18th save.

Inciarte had a positive take on Saturday night's fire extinguisher incident activated thanks to Newcomb's temper with dust sprayed into industrial strength blowing fan helping cover the clubhouse & tunnel which distracts Braves on Sunday from thinking about the previous day loss.

Watch out for hot Mets coming to town recently winning a stretch of 15 of 16 games which includes an 8-game winning streak August 3rd - 10th and 7-game winning streak July 25th - August 1st. Both teams taking a day off before the next series begins on Tuesday where starting pitching matchup is Zack Wheeler vs. Max Fried, but fortunately Mets' deGrom & Snydergaard are NOT schedule to pitch against the Braves.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*

Tue, Aug 13 • 7:20 PM EDT - Zack Wheeler vs. Max Fried

Wed, Aug 14 • 7:20 PM EDT - Steven Matz vs. Dallas Keuchel

Thu, Aug 15 • 7:20 PM EDT - Marcus Stroman vs. Julio Teheran




https://www.mlb.com/news/braves-split-series-with-marlins



> MIAMI -- Perhaps Saturday’s postgame incident, which involved a chaotic scene of evacuating the visiting clubhouse because of chemical dust from a fire extinguisher, lit a fire until the National League East-leading Braves.





> Atlanta wrapped a stretch of 17 games in 17 days by going 10-7, including 4-3 on the road trip that just ended. The Braves, 6-5 in August and 16-13 following the All-Star break, will play host to the red-hot Mets and NL West-leading Dodgers on the upcoming homestand following an off-day.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401076506



> The win came less than 24 hours after the Braves' bullpen allowed seven runs in the final three innings of a 7-6 loss. After Sean Newcomb gave up the winning run in the 10th, he angrily kicked a metal garbage can, which hit a fire extinguisher, which sent chemical dust and smoke spewing down the dugout tunnel and into the clubhouse.





> Jackson earned his 18th save in 25 chances, but it didn't come easily. He caught a break when Marlins rookie Isan Diaz took a big turn at first after a leadoff single in the ninth and was thrown out by right fielder Ronald Acuna Jr. trying to get back to the bag.





> Acuna hit his 33rd home run and his sixth in as many games, and Ender Inciarte hit a three-run shot. Inciarte credited the fire extinguisher for putting the first-place Braves in a winning mood after their ugly loss.





> "It was a good thing that happened," he said with a laugh. "We lost the game, a rough game, but everybody was thinking about the fire extinguisher. We were not thinking about what happened in the game."





> To shore up a shaky bullpen, Atlanta recently acquired Mark Melancon, Shane Greene and Chris Martin, but all three have struggled with their new team.





> "The new guys who just came in are getting their feet wet," Jackson said. "You can see their stuff. You know they're unbelievable. It's a matter of time before it clicks, and when we're all moving it's going to be something pretty special."





> A cleanup crew worked until early Sunday morning removing dust from the Braves' clubhouse. One worker said Newcomb apologized and offered to pay for any damage.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160654771088498688


25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160651162212687872


30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160617508715425792


30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160620689419694080


20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160648747757576194


----------



## biggdogg

The Brave's get to miss Syndergaard AND deGrom this go round. Better take full advantage of that...


----------



## biggdogg

Fwiw, the Astro's lost to the Orioles on a 2 run, walk-off home run yesterday... a day after pounding Baltimore 23-1.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> I'm the closer now.
> 
> View attachment 979273



FWIW...you look a lot like Daniel Negreanu of poker fame. Although he is such a health freak I doubt he likes cigars.


----------



## DannyW

Okay...the Braves are at the 3/4 post. Here is what the last 1/4 of the season looks like:

Home - 26 games
Away - 16 games

Mets - 9 games (3 home and 6 away)
LAD - 3 (home)
Mia - 3 (home)
Col - 1 (away)
Toronto - 4 (2 and 2)
Cubs - 3 (home)
Wash - 7 (4 and 3)
Phi - 7 (3 and 4)
SFG - 3 (home)
KC - 2 (home)

All in all it's not so bad...they only leave the eastern time zone twice more this year (Chicago and Colorado). Overall it's rated as one of the easiest remaining schedules for playoff contenders. (Of the NL playoff contenders, only the Cubs and Dodgers have easier remaining schedules.)

Unfortunately, the Braves also have one of the easiest bullpens to score on. At least lately.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> I'm the closer now.
> 
> View attachment 979273



Put him in coach. He's ready to play.


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> FWIW...you look a lot like Daniel Negreanu of poker fame. Although he is such a health freak I doubt he likes cigars.


You wanna chuckle? In the full version if that pic, I'm shuffling a deck of cards, getting ready to sit down for poker with my friends.

Not sure I have Negreanu's health habits, and I probably didn't play like him either.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bullpen trying to give up the lead again in the 8th with 3-pitchers allowing 2-runs on 4-hits.  Gonna need some late innings Braves batting rallies to hold on to the lead against a hot team.

Nats & Phillies already won tonight.

Melancon closes well tonight going 1-2-3 with 2-StrikeOuts for the win & his 1st save with the Braves while Fried gets his 14th win.

Nice start in the series with Braves getting 13-hits (Acuna with 34th HR, 60th career HR before age 22, scores 101st run of season) & not needing to bat in the 9th to get the win which was helped by scoring in the 1st & 2nd innings to start the game.

Let's add a few more interesting items. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161471374843621377


24-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161468109573615616


Time = 5:38 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161474543459786752



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161447747951714304


31-seconds 
(Acuna had 9-HR's in June, already 9-HR's halfway thru August)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161440538278735873


----------



## mizzippi jb

Shane Greene has really been a bust so far.   Something has got to give with this dude but he's a thorn in our side right now


----------



## spurrs and racks

no lead is safe with our bullpen...........

chop on!


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> Shane Greene has really been a bust so far.   Something has got to give with this dude but he's a thorn in our side right now




Agree, but I think he will come around. He has some good stuff. Just can’t let him blow it for us until he does.


----------



## Twiggbuster

I'm waiting to see this stuff Greene has.
Looks like batting practice.
High and not much on it.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Twiggbuster said:


> I'm waiting to see this stuff Greene has.
> Looks like batting practice.
> High and not much on it.


Looks to be dead straight too


----------



## elfiii

Twiggbuster said:


> I'm waiting to see this stuff Greene has.
> Looks like batting practice.
> High and not much on it.



He's throwing strikes.












Right over the heart of the plate.











About belt high.


----------



## KyDawg

Beat the mighty Mets again.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Atlanta on another close win against Mets & taking the series with 1-game left in the series.  Bullpen disappoints again, unfortunately.

After Keuchel delivers 6 scoreless innings with 7-K's, the bullpen gives up the lead in the top of the 7th, but fortunately Braves' bats rally in the bottom of the 7th & responding with 5-runs & 6-hits with 9-batters.  Bullpen's Shane Greene in the 8th gives up nothing, going 1-2-3 with a ground out, strike out, & pop out, while getting ahead in the count with 2-strikes on each batter, like he started ahead in the count on all 3-batters in the previous game where he gave up 2-singles.  In the 9th, Melancon starts the inning by giving up 2-runs & 4-hits, but Blevins comes in to get the final out & the save.

Nats & Phillies both won but by large margins, 17-7 and 11-1.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161851150573944834


21-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161847624829263872


Time = 3:05

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161852041150398464



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161848562403151872


----------



## dirtnap

I’ve been a fan of Johan, but man he’s killing us this year, he’s a liability every time he’s in


----------



## DannyW

Isn't baseball cruel to pitchers sometimes?

Keuchel pitches 6 scoreless innings and leaves with the lead.

Bull pen comes in. Martin allow 2 runs, including the go-ahead run. He only records one out.

So Keuchel gets a no-decision after pitching 18 scoreless outs. His ERA for the game is 0.00. Martin blows the save and gives up the lead, and only manages one out. His ERA for the game is 27.00. Yet Martin is "credited" with the win. 

How screwed up is that?


----------



## biggdogg

Braves are 22 games above .500, the highest above .500 they have been at any point in the season since 2013. 

Yes, baseball is cruel to pitchers. Fried and Soroka both should be around 17-18 wins on the season and yet they have 14 and 10 respectively. Even the much maligned Teheran should have 12-13 wins this season...


----------



## spurrs and racks

no lead is safe with our bullpen........

chop on!


----------



## Coenen

That quote from Snit is spot on. Just win, baby.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> That quote from Snit is spot on. Just win, baby.



Yep. The win-loss column doesn't say a thing about how you got the wins...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

dirtnap said:


> I’ve been a fan of Johan, but man he’s killing us this year, he’s a liability every time he’s in



Not expecting the Braves to make an acquisition anytime soon, but sports radio mentioned an option for SS since Dansby does not know when he can be back from injury.  Adeiny Hechavarria released on waivers by the Mets last week can be picked up as a short term replacement as seen below.



19-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161846105094729728



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161861468440145921


23-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161413238929547264


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> I’ve been a fan of Johan, but man he’s killing us this year, he’s a liability every time he’s in



Warning signs flashing at SS and RF. The bench ain't getting it done. Not having Swanson and Markakis is hurting us badly. Throw in the Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde bullpen and there you are. If the Braves make it to the NLCS the Dodgers will sweep them and make it look ugly.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough start for Teheran in the 1st-inning giving up 4-hits in a row which includes a long 451-foot 3-run HR from Alonso, unfortunately.


----------



## walukabuck

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Rough start for Teheran in the 1st-inning giving up 4-hits in a row which includes a long 451-foot 3-run HR from Alonso, unfortunately.


We got bad julio tonight. Going to have to get innings out of him somehow or turn it over to that stellar lock-down bullpen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

walukabuck said:


> We got bad julio tonight. Going to have to get innings out of him somehow or turn it over to that stellar lock-down bullpen.



After 5-hits & 32-pitches, Julio won't last long 'til the bullpen gives away the rest of the farm, unfortunately.  Looking like it's shaping up to be a scary game.


----------



## Patriot44

Tehran sucks. I would have cut him 5 years ago.


----------



## LEGHORN

OMG, it took Julio 64 pitches to get 4 outs! Left in 2nd losing 6-0, ouch. He is either on or he is absolutely horrible


----------



## LEGHORN

Meanwhile, Stroman is pretty awesome


----------



## LEGHORN

And also meanwhile, the Falcons suck as usual. Never will win anything as long as Ryan is QB. Or while DQ is head coach.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG, Teheran builds on failure in the 1st to make it worse in 2nd-inning giving up lots more including 3-runs, 3-hits (includes a triple), & 3-walks before finally getting yanked out of the game, which is nothing like his good performances going back thru June & July.

Hope the Braves bats can get multi-inning rallies going to try to compete, but have not woke up to join the game yet.

Uh oh, Tomlin gives up another HR to Frazier in the top of the 3rd to start it off, followed by a single.


----------



## LEGHORN

You’re optimism is admirable, but Bravos have zero chance tonight. We are known for barely protecting a lead for the win, not for coming back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

LEGHORN said:


> And also meanwhile, the Falcons suck as usual. Never will win anything as long as Ryan is QB. Or while DQ is head coach.



In the same series of downs, Falcons have more bad luck inside the red zone with Hill then Hardy dropping short soft passes from Matt Ryan, then had to settle for a field goal, still losing to Jets 6-3 in 2nd Qtr.




But Braves get on the board with 1-run from Donaldson's fielder's choice grounder in the bottom of the 3rd.


----------



## LEGHORN

I know, 2 dropped easy passes in the end zone for TD. Just a harbinger to come for the regular season. 8-8 season is my prediction


----------



## Patriot44

Acuna just redeemed himself. But too late. That will make ESPN tomorrow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

LEGHORN said:


> I know, 2 dropped easy passes in the end zone for TD. Just a harbinger to come for the regular season. 8-8 season is my prediction



On the bright side, Ito Smith runs in a TD to take the lead before the half ends.  Maybe the Falcons finally have a chance to win a pre-season game that really does not count for anything.

Nice having Braves Matt Joyce hit a HR in the bottom of the 4th, but unfortunately followed by Tomlin giving up 2-runs & 4-hits in the top of the 5th giving Mets Alonso 5-RBI's.



32-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162170417269870593


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Patriot44 said:


> Acuna just redeemed himself. But too late. That will make ESPN tomorrow.



Braves radio says it was spectacular, just found the replay on social media.  Whoa, dude, prevents a HR!
Acuna continues to rock.



17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162176477292400640


10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162176236514435079


45-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162178384761413634


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Donaldson provides more fireworks with his 27th HR & 71st RBI in the bottom of the 6th.



29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162177796019556352


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Freddie gets his 30th HR & 97th RBI in the bottom of the 8th. 

Hope Braves bats have more left in the tank for 9th-inning. 



26-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162189184175607809


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Acuna fires up more excitement with his 35th HR & 84th RBI in the bottom of the 9th to go with his 3-strikeouts. 



31-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162194020400898049


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG, Freddie hits a 2nd HR for season totals of 31-HR's & 98-RBI's. 



14-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162195352394448897


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No way but yes way, Donaldson joins the long ball party with his 2nd HR & 28th of the season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Major bummers of a start but had a blast with the surprising comeback that fell a bit short.

Mets - 10-runs, 23-hits 

Braves - 8-runs, 11-hits

After tonight's demonstration, looks like the Braves' bats are ready to compete against the Dodgers for the weekend series.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076556

Box Score



> GAME LEADERS
> 
> P. Alonso NYM - 1B
> 5-5, HR, 6 RBI
> 
> A. Rosario NYM - SS
> 5-6, 3B, 2 2B





> HR:
> Joyce (4, 4th inning off Stroman 0 on, 2 Out);
> Donaldson 2 (28, 6th inning off Stroman 0 on, 0 Out, 9th inning off Gagnon 0 on, 2 Out);
> Freeman 2 (31, 8th inning off Gagnon 0 on, 0 Out, 9th inning off Gagnon 0 on, 2 Out);
> Acuña Jr. (35, 9th inning off Gagnon 1 on, 1 Out)
> 
> RBI: Joyce (13), Donaldson 3 (72), Freeman 2 (98), Acuña Jr. 2 (84)





> Scoring Summary
> 
> 3rd - Donaldson grounded into fielder's choice to third, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman out at second, Albies to third.
> 
> 4th - Joyce homered to right (381 feet).
> 
> 6th - Donaldson homered to right (382 feet).





> 8th - Freeman homered to left (381 feet).
> 
> 9th - Acuña Jr. homered to left (368 feet), Duvall scored.
> 
> 9th - Freeman homered to left (401 feet).
> 
> 9th - Donaldson homered to right center (401 feet).






14-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162197133799251968


Time = 3:33

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162202058927169547








































55-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162183905220280321


----------



## biggdogg

Braves somehow manage to miss Kershaw AND Beuhler this weekend. But I don't see that Folty-Ryu matchup going well for us.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Teheran loses that game 1 1/3 in.

Chop on


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Some encouraging news for those who did not notice, last night the Dodgers lost on the road to the Marlins 13-7 where LA's Beuhler gets the loss, but Dodgers had 4-HR's.  Kind of strange how team records show Atlanta wins more on the road, while LA wins more at home as expected for most teams. 

It's still surprising the Braves would lose with 6-HR's showing us more how bats cannot always save teams from pitching problems. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/julio-teheran-roughed-up-as-braves-fall-to-mets 

*Braves dealt rare loss after slugging six HRs*

*Atlanta makes things interesting by going deep three times in ninth  *



> But Julio Teheran was certainly feeling that way after his career-worst start prevented the Braves a chance to celebrate the six homers they hit in a 10-8 loss to the Mets





> “Whenever you have a game like that, you have to look up and accept that it wasn’t your day,” Teheran said after allowing six earned runs over a career-short 1 1/3 innings.





> This marked just the 10th time in franchise history the Braves have hit at least six homers and the second time they’ve lost while doing so. Their previous such loss occurred on June 8, 1961, when Eddie Mathews (two), Hank Aaron, Joe Adcock, Frank Thomas and Spahn homered in a 10-8 loss to the Reds.





> Per Baseball-Reference’s Play Index, this also marked just the 26th time since 1908 a team lost while hitting at least six homers. The most recent occurrence had been July 26, 2018, when the Angels beat the White Sox.





> Pete Alonso tied a National League rookie record by hitting his 39th homer before the game’s first out was recorded.





> Donaldson is now two homers shy of joining Acuna and Freeman in the 30-homer club. This would mark just the seventh time in franchise history the Braves have had at least three players hit 30 homers or more.





> As the Braves squandered an opportunity to sweep the previously red-hot Mets, they saw Teheran become just their 11th starter dating back to 1991 to allow at least six earned runs while recording four outs or less. Three of these instances have occurred this season.





> Kevin Gausman allowed eight earned runs over an inning against the Nationals on May 29, and Touki Toussaint surrendered seven earned runs over 1 1/3 innings during the memorable April 20 comeback win in Cleveland. While Gausman has since been given to the Reds and Toussaint is currently with Triple-A Gwinnett, the Braves will continue to count on Teheran, who had entered the night with the National League’s fourth-best ERA (2.56) dating back to May 1.


----------



## elfiii

Face it. Our pitching sux. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Looks like Adeiny Hechavarria has been signed. Camargo and Duvall optioned back to Gwinett.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dustin Pate said:


> Looks like Adeiny Hechavarria has been signed. Camargo and Duvall optioned back to Gwinett.



Thanks for the update.  Rumors this week about Braves considering getting AH off waivers after the Mets let him go last week were going around.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/adeiny-hechavarria-deal-with-braves

*Hechavarria set to join Braves (source)*

27 minutes ago

Updated 5:32 PM EDT

*Braves ink Hechavarria amid flurry of moves*

*Wilson recalled; Parsons designated for assignment; Camargo, Duvall optioned *



> Braves have agreed to a deal with shortstop Adeiny Hechavarria, a source told MLB.com's Mark Bowman on Friday. In addition, the club will option infielder Johan Camargo and outfielder Adam Duvall to Triple-A Gwinnett and recall right-hander Bryse Wilson





> Braves defensively solidified their shortstop position by signing veteran Adeiny Hechavarria on Friday afternoon.





> Hechavarria hit .204 and posted a .611 OPS over 151 plate appearances before being released by the Mets earlier this week. But the 30-year-old veteran should provide the defensive reliability the Braves lacked





> Braves will pay Hechavarria the pro-rated portion of the Major League minimum for as long as he remains on their roster.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162441893587955715



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162469604138070016


----------



## walukabuck

At least he should play a major-league caliber defense. Just having someone there who won't cost you runs is an upgrade over Culberson and Camargo.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not heard, the Dodgers have hit 4-HR's in the last 4-games for a total of 16-HR's which may indicate the kind of weekend to expect from LA.  Of course tonight, clean up batter Cody Bellinger already started the HR show for his 41st of the season.


Post-Game UPDATE: 

Dodgers have set a new record hitting 4-HR's in the last 5-games for a grand total of 20-HR's. 

Of course, not the kind of history Braves are wanting to make, unfortunately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointing having no run or scoring production from Braves' bats after the 2nd-inning. Good having Soroka giving another fine performance, but wish they would've let him in get the last out in the 7th instead of bringing in Newcomb to give up a walk then back-to-back HR's.

Would be nice if Atlanta can at least get one win in the weekend series.  Remember Braves were swept & lost all 3-games in the earlier LA road series out there on May 6, 7, & 8.

Sorry to lose Inciarte again to injury, but this time to his right hamstring.



17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162552193997627399


Time = 3:43

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162556990960259072


18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162514293579014145


26-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162513287898001408


----------



## walukabuck

Time to start getting concerned Braves fans. Washington winners of 5 in a row, 4&1/2 back 3 in the all important loss column. They have something called pitching that will prevent them from having any prolonged losing streaks. The Braves are going to have to earn this for sure. They pulled Soroka with two outs and one on in the seventh last night at 95 pitches. I swear with this bullpen, you got to ask for a little more from your starters if they are throwing well. Soroka has thrown well his last two outings and they have lost both because of horrible relief pitching. Snitker has a way over-managing the game at times but all of baseball is guilty of that these days. Really enjoyed Smoltz in the booth last night speaking on some of these things that are wrong with today's game.


----------



## Twiggbuster

I didn’t understand Newcomb . 2 strikes, 2 outs and left it right out over the plate.
You CANT do that!! 
Maddox and Glavine never did!!!


----------



## LEGHORN

Oh geez, Folty pitching today. Get ready for the starting pitching to implode today instead of the bullpen. It’s always one or the other. Upsetting to see Soroka’s good performance wasted with just a few pitches by Newcomb. I see Foltys mental game letting him down today.


----------



## livetohunt

It's bad for all the fans and the team to have such a good offense, but a horrible bull pen. They tried to correct it with the additions but looks like those guys were traded from previous teams for a reason. If they make the playoffs it will be the typical 1 and done.


----------



## KyDawg

We are not in the same class as the Dodgers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Probably not surprising about Inciarte on the IL & Duvall brought back from Triple-A for his replacement.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162775468317302784


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ender-inciarte-out-with-hamstring-injury

*Inciarte to miss 4-6 weeks with hamstring strain*

32 minutes ago



> Braves will be forced to spend the next 4-6 weeks without outfielder Ender Inciarte, who told reporters on Saturday that he's determined to return by the start of the postseason despite sustaining a Grade 2 strain of his right hamstring in Friday night's 8-3 loss to the Dodgers.





> Inciarte will be placed on the Braves’ injured list, which currently includes Nick Markakis (out until mid-September with a left wrist fracture), Dansby Swanson (out at least another week with a bruised right heel) and Austin Riley (out approximately two more weeks with a right knee sprain).


----------



## jbarron

The Braves are in a tailspin.  The bullpin is total crap and their so called deep lineup isn't so deep anymore.  Other teams are happy to simply walk Donaldson.  Boy do they miss Markakis.


----------



## Throwback




----------



## mizzippi jb

jbarron said:


> The Braves are in a tailspin.  The bullpin is total crap and their so called deep lineup isn't so deep anymore.  Other teams are happy to simply walk Donaldson.  Boy do they miss Markakis.


You think 6 and 4 in their last 10 is a tailspin?    I'll agree with your statement about the bullpen. But our offensive depth or our depth on defense other than the battery isn't an issue imo


----------



## LEGHORN

Dang! I was wrong today, be the first to admit it. Bullpen did great job. We beat probably one of the best pitchers in MLB in Ryu! Chop on Braves!!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Great win for the Braves in front of record crowd. Beat a very good team fair and square. Green finally showed what he can do. Lot of movement on those pitches.
Now go win the series tomorrow!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, fine win with pitching & batting working together.  Nice having the bullpen make a good showing.  With the better Dodgers' pitcher of the 3 starting in the series on Saturday, it looked like the Braves worst chance to win.  I expected Friday with Braves' best pitcher Soroka to have the better chance to get a win in the series.  Glad we at least have a chance to win the series on Sunday after lunch.

BTW, Nats lost at home in 14-innings, Phillies lost at home, too.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162922321297969153


25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162917379027791872


Time = 2:26

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162924091252199424


33-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162899512131645440


56-seconds
Back-to-Back HR's, Braves 15th time this season 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163131765109731330


----------



## elfiii

Was that a miracle last night or did AA threaten to execute everybody in the bullpen?

We are hurting badly on offense without Inciarte, Swanson and Markakis. Hechevarria looks like a good pickup. His D is solid. His bat is questionable although he has gotten a clutch hit or two but without the "Big 3" in the lineup post season play looks like it will be short and not so sweet for the Braves.


----------



## mizzippi jb

At this point in the Atlanta rebuild, I would be super happy with another division championship and whatever we end up with record Wise in the post season,and wins or series wins would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Raylander

Y’all think they moved Kershaw back a day as to miss the Braves lineup? Or because his back is going out again?

Good teams are strong up the middle. Ender our 4-6 weeks is YUGE. Call up Pache??


----------



## KyDawg

mizzippi jb said:


> At this point in the Atlanta rebuild, I would be super happy with another division championship and whatever we end up with record Wise in the post season,and wins or series wins would be icing on the cake.



As far as Atlanta sports teams are concerned, they have had more rebuilds than Uganda. I running out of time for rebuilds.


----------



## walukabuck

Acuna should have his lazy, showboating butt jerked out of this game. Watches a flyball off the wall into a single then gets thrown out stealing, totally wrecks the inning. I try to overlook some of his garbage because he produces but that deserved a Bobby Cox/ Andruw Jones type moment.


----------



## walukabuck

walukabuck said:


> Acuna should have his lazy, showboating butt jerked out of this game. Watches a flyball off the wall into a single then gets thrown out stealing, totally wrecks the inning. I try to overlook some of his garbage because he produces but that deserved a Bobby Cox/ Andruw Jones type moment.


Hah. I did not know Snit had the GON sports forum up in the dugout. If he'll continue to listen to me this team will have a great chance of winning the world series.


----------



## LEGHORN

I know. Acuna has done that before, watches a fly ball that he thinks is a home run, hit off the wall, and he just starts to run somewhere around first when he realizes it’s not going out. So an easy double if he hustles turns into a single with him showboating.


----------



## DannyW

walukabuck said:


> Acuna should have his lazy, showboating butt jerked out of this game. Watches a flyball off the wall into a single then gets thrown out stealing, totally wrecks the inning. I try to overlook some of his garbage because he produces but that deserved a Bobby Cox/ Andruw Jones type moment.



We had this discussion last year. Half the folks on here love his antics....enthusiasm is what they called it I believe. I was on the other side of the fence and like you I call it showboating. No player is bigger than the team and Snit made that clear today.

It's scary how similar Acuna is to Andruw Jones at the plate and in the field. And how similar today was to that day in 1998 that Cox pulled Jones mid-game for not hustling. I just hope it has the same effect on Acuna that it did on Jones.

Acuna is a generational talent. He does great things on the ball field. I just wish that when he does those great things that he would act like he had done them before.

Which is a lot cooler IMO. And it demoralizes the other team rather than firing them up.


----------



## walukabuck

DannyW said:


> We had this discussion last year. Half the folks on here love his antics....enthusiasm is what they called it I believe. I was on the other side of the fence and like you I call it showboating. No player is bigger than the team and Snit made that clear today.
> 
> It's scary how similar Acuna is to Andruw Jones at the plate and in the field. And how similar today was to that day in 1998 that Cox pulled Jones mid-game for not hustling. I just hope it has the same effect on Acuna that it did on Jones.
> 
> Acuna is a generational talent. He does great things on the ball field. I just wish that when he does those great things that he would act like he had done them before.
> 
> Which is a lot cooler IMO. And it demoralizes the other team rather than firing them up.


Yep now's the time to reign in him. He has the potential to have a great career but can also go the other way and be a career headcase and never meet his capabilities. Also, if you allow it to continue it sends a bad message to everyone in the clubhouse and next thing you know, you have several guys doggin' it. I like that he produces but if I see it from the other team's perspective, i'd put one in his earhole.


----------



## DannyW

Oh boy...top of the 9th with a two run lead. Not sure my heart will take watching this.


----------



## walukabuck

Bullpen suddenly looks adequate the last 2 days. I likey.


----------



## LEGHORN

Yes!! Go Braves! Great series win.


----------



## DannyW

Who are these guys and what did they do with our bullpen?


----------



## Coenen

Take 2/3 from the big, bad Dodgers? That'll do.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> We had this discussion last year. Half the folks on here love his antics....enthusiasm is what they called it I believe.



"It ain't braggin' if ya done it." - Ruth, "Babe", George Herman

"But the first thing ya gotta do is do it." - Me

He needs to play serious baseball on the field and then he can showboat all he wants to off the field and he will have earned the right to do it. I have every confidence Snit got him squared away. I just don't know why it took so long for that to happen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good for Fried bouncing back after a rough 1st-inning facing 9-batters giving away 5-hits which included a 3-run HR, but improved getting stronger the next 4-innings.  Fine job for Max getting 8-K's which include 5-K's in a row going 1-2-3 striking out the side in the 4th, then starting the 5th with 2 more strikeouts.

Nice tough lesson for wise experienced Snitker to teach young inexperienced Acuna which probably will not be the last time as players go thru in their early development.



53-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163193318483755008


Time = 1:18

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163193535006466048



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163193592199942144


----------



## DannyW

I saw the post game interview with Acuna. He seemed truly remorseful. That says a lot about the guy...at 21 YO I know I didn't take well to being put in my place. He is more mature than most guys his age.

As Snit said...it all goes away tonight when heads hit the pillow. I hope he is right because we need Acuna if we are going to make noise in the playoffs.

You know, a lot of people wondered if Snitker was the right man for the job when he was named manager. In more ways than one he is proving that not only was he the right man to guide these young Braves, he is the best one.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Acuna learned today what it takes to be a pro.
Just growing pains. This kid is awesome.


----------



## KyDawg

I just hope Acuna, learned something from this. Old Gimp leg would not have put up with it, and I dont thing Snit will either.


----------



## biggdogg

Acuna will be fine. He has some growing up to do, buy what 21 year old doesn't. Fried really impressed me today. Yeah, he only got through 5 innings, but he almost didn't make it out of the 1st. That LA lineup is flat out intimidating. With an 18 game division lead, Kershaw will probably skip a start here and there to make sure that back doesn't keep him down in the postseason. The addition of Hechevaria was defense. Camargo just wasn't getting it done and they desperately needed Culberson coming off the bench. Dansby is progressing well and should be back here soon and that will be huge if he comes back at even 85% of what he was before he hurt his heel.


----------



## Duff

Snit made a point, which is great. Needed to be done. But I bet BMac, Donaldson and crew will help get the point across also. 

Great win today. I agree, Fried hung in there against a great lineup!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great series win for the Braves.  Surprising for any team to prevent any runs from the Dodgers after the 1st-inning as Fried (38-pitch 3-run HR in the 1st) rebounds afterwards with 8-K's & good continued improvement from the bullpen as the 3 new acquisitions settling in to their new home with back-to-back impressive games against a top opponent.  Fine time for Ortega to deliver his 1st 4-RBI grand slam HR.  Nice having Hechavarria with 2-hits batting better than expected lately & better than he was doing for the Mets.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163190979391832064


40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163187711349407750


Time = 2:54

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163194521837924352


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163175591006199808



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163141764309377025


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the new bullpen players arriving in August showing better results.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163186966726414337


http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/29446/mark-melancon

*Mark Melancon Game-by-Game Stats*

Game Log

2 consecutive games with 0-ER

7 for 9 games with 0-ER


40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163187711349407750



http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/32704/shane-greene

*Shane Greene Game-by-Game Stats*

Game Log

3 consecutive games with 0-ER

5 for 9 games with 0-ER


11-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163183721131859968


> Shane Greene with another 1-2-3 inning in relief as we move to the bottom of the eighth






http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/32903/chris-martin

*Chris Martin Game-by-Game Stats*

Game Log

2 consecutive games with 0-ER

5 for 8 games with 0-ER


17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163178492093014016


> Chris Martin tosses a perfect seventh inning





Previous Saturday's game below:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162916616801271813


> Shane Greene: Three up, three down, with three Ks in a perfect eighth! #Braves still lead 4-3


----------



## spurrs and racks

Thank God!

Our bullpen showed up.

finally

Chop on!


----------



## elfiii

It looks like the new guys in the pen are starting to settle in but Ima wait and see if it lasts. Good win yesterday against the top team in baseball and they won the series against the little blue bicycles for the first time since 2013.

The problem is we're winning 2 out of 3 and the Nats are winning back to back to back.


----------



## DannyW

I did not know who Ortega was until yesterday...now I do. Pretty impressive, he barrelled up the ball in every at bat. His three outs were screaming line drives directly at someone.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Wes Parsons has gone to the Rockies, but Braves get Billy Hamilton off waivers from the Royals.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/billy-hamilton-claimed-off-waivers-by-braves

*Braves claim Billy Hamilton off waivers from KC*

Speedy outfielder gives club another option after Inciarte injury 

6:02 PM EDT



> could still strengthen the bench as a pinch-runner or late-inning defensive replacement





> Braves will pay Hamilton approximately $900,000 over the remainder of this season. They will also be responsible for the $1 million buyout attached to his $7.25 million option for the 2020 season. It’s a steep cost to pay a backup for a couple months. But this is the price general manager Alex Anthopoulos is willing to pay to give his team every shot possible to enjoy a successful postseason run.





> Inciarte suffered a Grade 2 right hamstring strain on Friday and will likely not return before the latter half of September. Other Braves outfielders currently on the injured list include Nick Markakis, who will miss at least three more weeks with a fractured left wrist, and Austin Riley, who is expected to begin a Minor League rehab assignment later this week.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/player/_/id/31042/billy-hamilton

or

https://www.mlb.com/player/billy-hamilton-571740

*Billy Hamilton*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163568862308241408



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163526646969896960


----------



## mizzippi jb

Guess he'll be a reserve outfielder since we're a little slim in the big grass. Or a pinch runner...... He doesn't have much of a bat


----------



## DannyW

About as good a pickup as you can expect this time of the year since your only option is waivers. Big glove - little bat...I think his best value will be late inning defensive replacement or pinch runner. And maybe a few 'give a guy the night off' starting roles.

AA is trying to make the team better but sometimes it's small steps.


----------



## elfiii

Well, AA gets a hat tip from me because I'm surprised he would stick his neck out like this but he's going for the gusto like he thinks the Braves have a shot at the whole enchilada.

Our bats are still weak starting with the 5 hole and down the rest of the order and offense and run production become more important with each game. The Bullpen has to hold 'em right where they are and somehow hitters 5-8 need to come up with some bottom of the order lightning. 

We were cruising pretty good but the loss of Swanson, Markakis and Inciarte is crippling.


----------



## KyDawg

They won tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves as Freddie (2-HR's, 3-hits, 4-RBI's) breaks out of his 0 for 12 streak to go over 100-RBI's for the season & Keuchel gets 7-K's to go over 1,000-strikeouts for his career with bullpen doing well again giving up no runs.

BTW, Nats lost.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164003182823006213


52-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164000462376300545


Time = 1:49

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164004486731333632


Time = 3:49

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164005653808967680


45-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163964707952193536


----------



## Coenen

Glad to have Hechavarría on the squad. One, he's a decent piece, and two, it seems like he used to kill us when he was with the Marlins.


----------



## DannyW

Injuries are mounting up. 

Jacob Webb, one of our most effective first half relievers, has been shut down for the season with elbow issues after an ineffective triple A assignment. Brian McCann took himself out of the game with knee soreness, a catchers version of a pitchers elbow impingement. Swanson's bruised heel just won't seem to heel (how many out there have had a stone bruise that took MONTHS to heal?). 

Then there is Markakis broken wrist. Ender, whose bat FINALLY started to heat up, is probably out until the playoffs. Riley is going to try and play with a partially torn knee ligament.

Yeah...all teams have to deal with injuries, especially late in the season. And AA is sticking his finger in every crack in the dam as best he can by signing Hamilton and Hechavvaria, and promoting Duvall and Ortega.

But every game you have this nagging worry of "who is next?"


----------



## Duff

No doubt, injuries are going to play a big factor. 

Not a fan of the Hamilton move, but I understand why. I would rather bump one of those young kids up and give them a shot. I don’t care if they loose a year of the rookie contract for a months worth of play. It’s go time- now!


----------



## Coenen

Snit gets tossed sticking up for Acuña the game after yanking Acuña for not hustling. That "issue" would appear to be put to bed.

The Marlins pitchers throwing at Braves players and ducking retaliation however, appears to be an issue that is alive and well.


----------



## dirtnap

Duff said:


> No doubt, injuries are going to play a big factor.
> 
> Not a fan of the Hamilton move, but I understand why. I would rather bump one of those young kids up and give them a shot. I don’t care if they loose a year of the rookie contract for a months worth of play. It’s go time- now!


I would be a fan of the Hamilton move, if he’d learn how to bunt.


----------



## biggdogg

Looks like Dansby and Riley will be sent out on rehab assignments this week.


----------



## Duff

dirtnap said:


> I would be a fan of the Hamilton move, if he’d learn how to bunt.




That would help for sure. I'd be a fan of a slap stick .280 hitter with blazing speed. Not so much of a .211 hitter with a OBP below .300. Speed don't do much good if you ain't on base.


----------



## dirtnap

Duff said:


> That would help for sure. I'd be a fan of a slap stick .280 hitter with blazing speed. Not so much of a .211 hitter with a OBP below .300. Speed don't do much good if you ain't on base.


Agreed. I’ll never understand how someone with his speed doesn’t master the bunt. Fast as he is with a perfect bunt you can’t throw him out if you know it’s coming


----------



## Coenen




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not good news for the injury prone Braves team.

Sports radio last night after the game reported Triple-A Jackson was also removed from the game similar to McCann.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/brian-mccann-placed-on-injured-list 

*Knee sprain forces Braves' McCann to IL*

17 minutes ago



> Braves placed catcher Brian McCann on the 10-day injured list with a sprained left knee before Wednesday night's game against the Marlins. Alex Jackson was recalled from Triple-A Gwinnett to share the catching duties with Tyler Flowers.





> Braves haven’t set a timetable for McCann's return, but there’s hope the 35-year-old catcher will be sidelined for just a couple of weeks.





> McCann missed two months last year while recovering from arthroscopic surgery on his right knee. His only previous physical ailment this year was a strained right hamstring that sidelined him for 10 days in April.





> short break could prove beneficial for McCann, who has hit .212 with a .586 OPS over his past 16 games dating back to July 24





> Flowers has also struggled with the bat, and his MLB-high 13 passed balls have only heightened the defensive concerns the Braves have with him







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164254840261926912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164254979538018306



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164006405533290502



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/brian-mccann-exits-with-knee-soreness

*McCann exits with left knee soreness vs. Miami*

12:11 AM EDT



> there’s a good chance the veteran catcher will become the latest key position player added to Atlanta’s injured list





> McCann was unavailable for postgame comment because he left SunTrust Park to undergo tests at a local medical facility





> Braves’ injured list already includes four key position players -- Ender Inciarte, Nick Markakis, Austin Riley and Dansby Swanson. Inciarte could miss the rest of the regular season and Markakis will be sidelined at least three more weeks. Riley and Swanson could begin playing in Minor League rehab games by the end of the week.






38-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163969004190351360


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Looks like Dansby and Riley will be sent out on rehab assignments this week.



Yep, looking better for them, but not seeing any signs of rushing them back before they are ready & healthy.

Kelsey Wingert from Fox Sports Braves above in a 45-second video provides more details about them, too.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-homers-twice-in-braves-win

12:52 AM EDT



> McCann could be the latest addition to an injured list which already includes four key position players -- Ender Inciarte, Nick Markakis, Austin Riley and Dansby Swanson. Inciarte could miss the rest of the regular season and Markakis will be sidelined at least three more weeks. *Riley and Swanson could begin playing in Minor League rehab games by the end of the week. *




EDIT UPDATE below . . .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164275227079139329


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164322700401078272


----------



## elfiii

Great. Now McCann is down. That's almost half of the first string. Hamilton's at bat last night was unimpressive. 211 average is not what we need in the lower part of the order. I would compliment the bullpen but mama always said never talk the magic.


----------



## Duff

Dang it! Make it stop!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case anyone was interested in an update on Braves' Darren O'Day . . . 

In the minors, GCL stands for Gulf Coast League. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164275760489816065


----------



## Coenen

Homers for Hechavarría and Acuña, revenge is sweet. We can go without plunking one of the fish now.


----------



## biggdogg

Julio needs to pitch against the fish more often. 32 innings this season and only allowed 1 earned run for a 0.28 era vs the Marlins.


----------



## KyDawg

We better make hay while the sun is shines. Schedule is not going to get much easier.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive win for the Braves with only 3-hits, but they were big ones (two 2-run HR's by Acuna & Hechavarria along with an RBI Triple by Flowers).  Great bounce back for Teheran going deep in the game with 7-IP & 9-K's with an outstanding record against the Marlins while the bullpen does well again giving up no runs to clinch the shutout win to take the series. 

36th HR for Acuna. 

Hechuva HR for Adeiny. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076640 

Box Score 

BATTING


> 3B: Flowers (3, Smith)
> 
> HR: Hechavarria (6, 2nd inning off Smith 1 on, 2 Out); Acuña Jr. (36, 5th inning off Smith 1 on, 1 Out)
> 
> RBI: Flowers (23), Hechavarria 2 (21), Acuña Jr. 2 (87)
> 
> Team RISP: 2-2 (Hechavarria 1-1, Acuña Jr. 1-1)



Scoring Summary


> 2nd - Flowers tripled to deep right, Donaldson scored.
> 
> 2nd - Hechavarria homered to left (422 feet), Flowers scored.
> 
> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to center (415 feet), Hechavarria scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/julio-teheran-ronald-acuna-jr-braves-win 

*Teheran, Acuna continue Miami dominance*

*Righty K's season-high 9; 
21-year-old phenom hits 9th HR vs. Marlins in '19 *



> just the fourth time since 1913, the Braves tallied at least five runs while recording three hits or less





> Teheran’s seven scoreless innings and Acuna’s 36th homer of the season highlighted Atlanta’s 14th win in their last 18 games against the Marlins





> only previous time that the Braves won a game during which they scored at least five runs while recording three hits or less was a 6-3 victory over the Giants on June 21, 1963. A 22-year-old catcher named Joe Torre homered during a six-run fifth that day.





> Six days after recording just four outs against the Mets in the shortest start of his career, Teheran recorded a season-high nine strikeouts and limited the Marlins to five hits. This was a very familiar result for the veteran hurler who allowed just one run over 32 innings against Miami this year.





> Teheran’s innings total is the highest recorded by a Braves pitcher who has allowed one run or less against a team over an entire season during the live ball era. Pat Jarvis, who limited the Astros to one run over 31 1/3 innings in 1971, previously owned this distinction.





> Acuna has been more dominant than any other Braves player against the Marlins. The All-Star outfielder’s 16 home runs against Miami since the start of 2018 matches the Yankees’ Gleyber Torres (vs. Baltimore) for the most hit against any one team within that span.





> Acuna’s 415-foot two-run shot in the fifth inning was his 11th homer that he has hit through his first 19 games of August. The young outfielder has homered nine times in 68 at-bats and constructed a 1.138 OPS over 78 plate appearances against Miami this year.








> Fox Sports South tweet:
> 
> Tyler Flowers has more triples than Ronald Acuña Jr., Mike Trout, Jose Altuve, Cody Bellinger and Francisco Lindor this season.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164363076164116487


12-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164361862257029120


39-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164358757603614721


Time = 4:07 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164364304411271169


17-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164350420086489088


----------



## biggdogg

Acuna needs 4 homers and 11 stolen bases to join the 40/40 club. Which as of now, has only 4 members...


----------



## elfiii

Good show last night against a weak Marlins team but the fun is about to be over cuz the monkey is dead. September is a steady diet of the Nats and the Phillies and the Nats are going to be out for blood. McCann and Swanson will likely be back for that and maybe Inciarte right at the end but it will take a week or two for all of them to get sharp again and there may not be enough time for that.

Hechavarria was a new man last night. It's amazing what going from a team that's out of it to a team that is definitely in it will do to your attitude. Nothing succeeds like success. Even ole Duke Nukem looked crisp on the mound last night.


----------



## Coenen

They've already handled their business against two contenders. Pardon me for thinking that they'll continue to do so against the Philths and Gnats. This ball club is the class of the division; let those guys worry about us. Not the other way around.

For those worried about a second half swoon. Atlanta was 54/37 .593 before the All Star Break, and is now 22/15 .595 after. Right back on schedule. AA appears to be hitting all of the right buttons to keep things rolling along.

EDIT: BTW, I LOVED Hecheverria letting loose the full on nuclear bat flip last night.


----------



## Nitram4891

The Braves are 44-35 against teams with a >.500 record this season. Only beat by the Dodgers at 48-30.   This is why I'm not scared about September.  Yea we are missing pieces but we are going to start getting some back as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder if the Marlins have a new target tonight with Hechavarria's extravagant tomahawk bat flip throw which almost hit Teheran on deck???

Acuna may be a bit more comfortable that plunking crosshairs may have moved.

Mighty nice of Adeiny to try to divert some negative attention away from Ronald & sacrifice himself to Miami.






11-seconds 







> *Statcast Hechavarria bat flip*


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if the Marlins have a new target tonight with Hechavarria's extravagant tomahawk bat flip throw which almost hit Teheran on deck???
> 
> Acuna may be a bit more comfortable that plunking crosshairs may have moved.
> 
> Mighty nice of Adeiny to try to divert some negative attention away from Ronald & sacrifice himself to Miami.


That flip should've evened the score. He was completely justified in doing it. The Fish deserve to get shown up there after the HBP's in game 1 of the series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> That flip should've evened the score. He was completely justified in doing it. The Fish deserve to get shown up there after the HBP's in game 1 of the series.



Us Braves fans can understand it, but Fish may feel "diss-ed" or disrespected again as losers can be easily offended & looking for reasons to take cheap shots at others. 

I expect the Marlins to think they now have at least 2 targets to go after or maybe even 4 to add Freddie & Donaldson since they are HR hitters too that may dare to hit HR's as visitors on the loser Fish's home turf, or any others like maybe Albies that dare to show off their hitting talents to their public fan base.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Us Braves fans can understand it, but Fish may feel "diss-ed" or disrespected again as losers can be easily offended & looking for reasons to take cheap shots at others.
> 
> I expect the Marlins to think they now have at least 2 targets to go after or maybe even 4 to add Freddie & Donaldson since they are HR hitters too that may dare to hit HR's as visitors on the loser Fish's home turf, or any others like maybe Albies that dare to show off their hitting talents to their public fan base.



The Acuna thump could almost be chalked up to an oops but twice in one game?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> The Acuna thump could almost be chalked up to an oops but twice in one game?



Yep, their pitcher has questionable problems.

Wonder if the controversy is over yet???



August 20, 2019

https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076624

Box Score 

*HBP: Hechavarria (by Hernandez); Acuña Jr. (by Hernandez) *

or

https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401076624 

Play-by-Play

Braves - Bottom 1st

HERNANDEZ PITCHING FOR MIA

*Acuña Jr. hit by pitch. *

&

Braves - Bottom 4th

HERNANDEZ PITCHING FOR MIA

*Hechavarria hit by pitch.*


----------



## Duff

Mattingly is old school, I get that. I don’t like the bat flips or staring down a homer from the batters box either, but that’s what the game has become. If he hits every player that does one of those, he gonna run out of pitchers. Lol


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> Mattingly is old school, I get that. I don’t like the bat flips or staring down a homer from the batters box either, but that’s what the game has become. If he hits every player that does one of those, he gonna run out of pitchers. Lol


Calm down dude...... Relax


----------



## antharper

I love the bat flip , I think that’s what baseball needs more of !


----------



## DannyW

antharper said:


> I love the bat flip , I think that’s what baseball needs more of !



You guys go ahead and enjoy the bat flips...just makes it harder to win games.

You may remember a game with Cincy about 3 weeks ago. Braves down 3-1 in the 9th when Acuna hits a 2-run homer to tie the game. He does a big bat flip, stares down the homer and prances around the bases beating his chest and screaming.

I watched the Reds as Acuna continued his antics all the way around the bases. You could see the rage and resolve on their faces....after that showboating demonstration they were determined and motivated to win the game even more than usual. So the Reds come up in the top of the 10th and scored three runs to win the game.

If Acuna had just tossed the bat aside and trotted around the bases maybe the Braves would have won in extra innings (Flowers did hit a HR in the bottom of the 10th). But no...Acuna had to fire up the other team and make them mad.

It's a bad strategy to give the other team extra and unnecessary motivation...no one likes getting it rubbed in their faces, especially professionals.

Be honest with yourselves...as the opposing team, which homer makes you madder and more determined and motivated to win?

1. Freddie Freeman's casual toss of the bat and a trot around the bases with a demeanor of "no biggie...we can do this all day long".

2. Or Acuna's "epic" bat tosses while staring down the homer and beating his chest and screaming?

Why motivate the other team?


----------



## elfiii

"It ain't braggin' if ya done it." - Ruth, George Herman - "Babe"


----------



## Coenen

...and who else to walk them off and score the winning run. See you next year, fishes.


----------



## LEGHORN

Walk off Acuna!! Awesome finish!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine finish with Freddie's 34th HR tying the game, then Acuna delivers his 2nd walk-off win for the sweep supported with fine pitching.

Swanson had 3-hits with Single-A Rome Braves & could join MLB Braves for road games in the near future during the next 6-days.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*

Fri, Aug 23 • 7:10 PM EDT - Foltynewicz vs. deGrom

Sat, Aug 24 • 7:10 PM EDT - Fried vs. Wheeler

Sun, Aug 25 • 1:10 PM EDT - Keuchel vs. Matz




https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076650

Box Score

Scoring Summary



> 2nd - Hechavarria singled to left, Donaldson scored, Joyce to third.
> 
> 8th - Freeman homered to left center (397 feet).
> 
> 9th - Acuña Jr. singled to center, Hechavarria scored, Flowers to second.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164726232833024005


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164719738670288896


Time = 3:22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164727032481116160


Time = 1:40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164893886155755522


> Atlanta Braves tweet:
> 
> .@*FreddieFreeman5* scored his 100th run tonight, and along with 103 RBI, becomes the first #*Braves* player since @*RealCJ10* in 2007 to drive in 100 and score 100 in a season.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164647695069384704


https://www.milb.com/gameday/intimi...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=574201

Rome Braves Box Score

Swanson 4-AB, 2-R, 3-H, 1-RBI, 1-BB, 0-SO


----------



## elfiii

Chipper looks old.


----------



## LEGHORN

Holy cow! That picture of the overview of field is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Hard to pull away from the gnats when they're winning almost every game the play.


----------



## Coenen

mizzippi jb said:


> Hard to pull away from the gnats when they're winning almost every game the play.


Six games is a pretty substantial lead with 30 something games to play. If my math is correct, if the Braves went 17-16 the rest of the way, Washington would have to go 24-11 to tie. 

The make or break stretch for Washington is 10 games starting September 5; 4 in Atlanta, 3 in Minnesota, and 3 at home against Atlanta. They've got to do some serious winning in that stretch if they hope to win the division.


----------



## KyDawg

Our destiny is our hands. We take care of business, we dont have to worry about what the other teams do.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad Mets' Snydergaard pitched Thursday so Braves will not face him, but still got to deal with deGrom going against Folty tonight.

In case some did not see Donaldson's catch in the dugout to protect the coaches 2 nights ago, here it is below in the 1st tweet animated GIF image.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164356404947238912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164923800489811969


20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164692321960693766



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164564230319874050


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Six games is a pretty substantial lead with 30 something games to play. If my math is correct, if the Braves went 17-16 the rest of the way, Washington would have to go 24-11 to tie.
> 
> The make or break stretch for Washington is 10 games starting September 5; 4 in Atlanta, 3 in Minnesota, and 3 at home against Atlanta. They've got to do some serious winning in that stretch if they hope to win the division.



All of that is true but I would feel a lot better if McCann, Swanson, Inciarte and Markakis were playing. Both our offense and defense would be markedly better than what we have now.


----------



## LEGHORN

Nats are just tearing the cover off the ball. Up 8-0 over Cubs in Chicago.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> All of that is true but I would feel a lot better if McCann, Swanson, Inciarte and Markakis were playing. Both our offense and defense would be markedly better than what we have now.



Here's some improving news about Markakis below . . .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165008620892934150



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165018674325086214



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165018790578597889
or


----------



## biggdogg

Almost a shame someone has to lose this game... as long as it's the Mets that lose...


----------



## dirtnap

Braves strike out 25 times......and win


----------



## KyDawg

dirtnap said:


> Braves strike out 25 times......and win



Wonder if that is a record?


----------



## Baroque Brass

What’s happened to the run production since the Allstar break? The Braves were scoring lots of runs, sometimes into the double digits and now they leave men on base time after time.


----------



## walukabuck

Barouque Brass said:


> What’s happened to the run production since the Allstar break? The Braves were scoring lots of runs, sometimes into the double digits and now they leave men on base time after time.


injuries. only the top 4 in the lineup remains in tact. I'm no longer mad at bullpen.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Great win last night. Any time you can get past deGrom and get a win is a bonus.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves win a good, long, 14-inning, 4-hr 37-min pitching battle with the bullpen 6-man tag team delivering a fine scoreless 7-innings while Folty starts very well with a scoreless 1st 5-innings.  Both starting pitchers go deep in the game for 7-IP, but Mets' deGrom was bringing the heat while almost doubling Folty's strikeouts. Braves' hitters were struggling to generate runs, but Freddie & new acquisition Hamilton bring home one RBI each, while Donaldson has 4-K's & 3-K's each for Freddie, Hechavarria, & Ortega.

Braves' bats strikeout 26-times.

Mets' bats strikeout 14-times.

Congrats to Acuna joining the 30-30 club & looking forward to him making it to the 40-40 club.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076654

Box Score



> Braves Team RISP: 2-10
> 
> Braves Team LOB: 12



Scoring Summary


> Inning
> 
> 6th - Freeman singled to center, Albies scored.
> 
> 6th - deGrom homered to left center (389 feet).
> 
> 14th - Hamilton singled to right, Flowers scored, Hechavarria to third.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165115123780005888


32-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165109052419932160


Time = 4:26

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165113715882000384


16-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165104813685624832


19-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165075503402881025








































(Image below posted before the game.)


----------



## dirtnap

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if that is a record?


Gotta be. It really is amazing how much better the pitching has been since all the injuries.


----------



## DannyW

What a game....can't say enough about the bullpen. I have been highly critical of the pen all year but hats off to them. Last night was their finest work all season. We were watching the game at our regular friday night cards game (gin rummy of course) and I don't ever remember a ball game of any sport stopping the cards from flying, until last night.

If you did not find that game exciting, despite only 3 runs being scored, then you should just give up on baseball entirely.


----------



## biggdogg

25 K's in 14 innings. Yeah, that's a lot of K's, but there was also 5 extra innings to pile them on.

And the Mets have quite possibly the best pitching staff front to back in the East, and one of the best staffs in the NL.


----------



## Duff

Any win over deGrom is a great one. That joker is the best in the game right now. Fantastic win!!


----------



## Horns

Gotta give it to the pen. Great relief pitching


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> If you did not find that game exciting, despite only 3 runs being scored, then you should just give up on baseball entirely.



I hung with them until the top of the 14th and I passed out. That was an outstanding pitching duel last night and our guys rose to the challenge. de Grom was lights out which frustrated me and Mrs. elfiii no end. The Mets wanted that game bad but we wanted it worse than them.

I still would prefer to have all of our starters back.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> And the Mets have quite possibly the best pitching staff front to back in the East, and one of the best staffs in the NL.



Yes they do. Which is why I am glad that we probably will not open the playoffs against either Washington or NYM. They have such great starters that playing them in a playoff series is a whole other deal than playing them in a regular season series where you sometimes miss their best guys and lots of times get their #4/5 starters. 

In fact, either Washington or NY starting pitching could match up pretty well with the Dodgers in a playoff series. A starting playoff staff of Syndergaard/deGrom/Stroman or Scherzer/Strasburg/Corbin is pretty formidable.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves acquired a starting catcher, Francisco Cervelli, from the Pirates.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165335786314752000


https://www.mlb.com/braves/press-re...-c-francisco-cervelli?t=braves-press-releases

Braves Press Release

*Braves sign C Francisco Cervelli*

*Atlanta options C Alex Jackson to Triple-A Gwinnett *

a minute ago



> Atlanta Braves today signed catcher Francisco Cervelli to a major league contract. He will wear No. 45 with Atlanta.





> Cervelli, 33, appeared in 34 games with the Pittsburgh Pirates this season, batting .193/.279/.248 over 109 at-bats. Cervelli had been with the Pirates since 2015 and was Pittsburgh’s Opening Day catcher in each of those seasons. He played in 450 games with the Pirates and had a .362 on-base percentage, a mark topped only by San Francisco’s Buster Posey (.368) among major league catchers in that time.





> The 6-1, 210-pounder, who bats and throws right-handed, spent the first seven years of his major league career with the New York Yankees, including playing in 42 games for the 2009 World Series champions. Cervelli was traded to Pittsburgh on November 12, 2014 for LHP Justin Wilson.





> Cervelli is a career .269 (583-for-2,171) hitter with 36 home runs and 261 RBI in 700 games.











https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/francisco-cervelli-signed-by-braves

*Braves sign veteran catcher Cervelli*

4 minutes ago

Updated 2 minutes ago



> Taking advantage of yet another unexpected opportunity, the Braves strengthened their catching depth by signing Francisco Cervelli, who was released by the Pirates on Thursday.





> Cervelli was added to Atlanta’s roster before Saturday night’s game against the Mets at Citi Field





> The 33-year-old has not played since suffering the latest of multiple concussions on May 25, when he was struck in the head by Dodgers outfielder Joc Pederson’s backswing.





> Because Cervelli was not claimed after being placed on waivers on Thursday, the Braves will only have to pay the pro-rated portion of the Major League minimum salary ($555,000) for as long as he remains on Atlanta’s roster. This would equate to approximately $119,000 over the remainder of the season.





> Cervelli did not experience any lingering concussion symptoms while handling the catching duties in six Minor League rehab games this month. He exited Wednesday’s seven-inning appearance for Triple-A Indianapolis feeling fine. But because the Pirates want to use some of their younger catchers down the stretch, the club opted to give Cervelli this chance to spend the rest of the season with a contender.





> Braves are hopeful McCann will be ready to return at some point during the first week of September












https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/27440421/pirates-waive-c-cervelli-asks-release

*Pirates waive C Cervelli after he asks for relaese*

Aug 22, 2019



> Pittsburgh Pirates are parting ways with veteran catcher Francisco Cervelli, who's worked his way back from another concussion and is hoping to catch on with a contender.





> Pirates announced Thursday they had requested unconditional release waivers on the 33-year-old Cervelli. He's played 34 games this season, hitting .193 with one home run and five RBI.





> Cervelli has suffered several concussions in his career, and hasn't played in the majors since his most recent one on May 25.





> Cervelli is in the final season of a three-year, $31 million contract.












https://www.mlb.com/news/francisco-cervelli-deal-with-braves

*Pirates release Cervelli, next stop Atlanta?*

August 22, 2019



> *Braves are nearing a deal with Cervelli, according to a Pittsburgh Post-Gazette report*, but there are still obstacles standing in the way.





> Cervelli must first clear release waivers, which is likely considering any claiming club would have to take on the remainder of his $11.5 million salary. It takes 48 hours for a player to officially clear unconditional release waivers. After that, assuming he clears, Cervelli will be free to sign with any team for the prorated portion of the Major League minimum salary while the Pirates cover the rest of his deal.





> Pirates released Cervelli, who hasn’t appeared in a Major League game since May 25 after sustaining a concussion, after general manager Neal Huntington said the club had “multiple conversations with him and his agent regarding his projected playing time” down the stretch. *Cervelli was participating in a Minor League rehab assignment with Triple-A Indianapolis; he caught seven innings on Wednesday* and reported no issues related to his concussion.





> Cervelli began the season batting .193 across 34 games before he suffered a concussion when Dodgers outfielder Joc Pederson’s bat struck him in the head on a back swing. It was the latest in a series of concussion issues for the veteran backstop dating back to his tenure with the Yankees earlier this decade. *McCann and Cervelli were Yankees teammates in 2014* before New York traded Cervelli to the Pirates for reliever Justin Wilson.





> Last season, Cervelli slashed .259/.378/.431 with a career-high 12 homers and 57 RBIs in 104 games.










EDIT UPDATE below . . .


#45 Cervelli is in the lineup below batting 7th. 

BTW, Nats already won in an earlier game today. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165360710941065216



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165359206721044480
or








Time = 1:29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165393810156744704


Time = 4:52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165400275127083008


----------



## JonathanG2013

elfiii said:


> I hung with them until the top of the 14th and I passed out. That was an outstanding pitching duel last night and our guys rose to the challenge. de Grom was lights out which frustrated me and Mrs. elfiii no end. The Mets wanted that game bad but we wanted it worse than them.
> 
> I know DeGrom probably earned it. But what was frustrating is a lot of his strike 3 calls were all balls.
> 
> I still would prefer to have all of our starters back.


----------



## biggdogg

You had to know the Braves would go after Cervelli before the ink was even dry on his release papers.


----------



## Coenen

Another good win tonight. Alex Anthopolous looking like the smartest guy in the room.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Another good win tonight. Alex Anthopolous looking like the smartest guy in the room.



AA should buy a lottery ticket...everything he has touched lately has turned into gold.


----------



## antharper

I’m liking our new catcher a lot


----------



## walukabuck

A lot of good wins lately despite being shorthanded. Will washington ever lose?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, lots of thrills & surprises in the game.  Fine job for Braves getting the lead back after giving up 4-runs & 4-hits in the 5th-inning and the bullpen delivering 4 more scoreless innings to clinch the series win. 

Good having the Braves' bats coming alive & generating runs led by AA's new catcher addition followed by HR's from Albies (19th), Donaldson (30th), & Freddie (35th). 

Glad to see Anthopolous's new acquisitions showing impressive results & favorable returns on the team's investments.  Looking forward to more excitement in Sunday's after lunch 3rd game of the series.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401076668

Box Score



> HR:
> Donaldson (30, 3rd inning off Wheeler 0 on, 2 Out);
> Freeman (35, 9th inning off Díaz 0 on, 0 Out);
> Albies (19, 3rd inning off Wheeler 0 on, 1 Out)





> Scoring Summary
> 
> 2nd - Cervelli doubled to left, Hechavarria scored and Joyce scored, Cervelli thrown out at third.
> 
> 3rd - Albies homered to right (381 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Donaldson homered to left center (388 feet).





> 6th - Ortega singled to right, Cervelli scored, Ortega to second.
> 
> 8th - Acuña Jr. singled to shallow left center, Ortega scored, Hamilton scored.
> 
> 9th - Freeman homered to right center (439 feet).
> 
> 9th - Cervelli doubled to deep center, Culberson scored.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165456250404032512


29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165450417326526464


Time = 2:11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165460552652472320


Time = 3:57

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165459125632765954


Time = 2:07

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165453065870172160


----------



## biggdogg

The Braves have hit well off Matz this season. I like our chances for a sweep. Now if the daggum Nats would lose a game or two...


----------



## DannyW

walukabuck said:


> Will washington ever lose?



Yeah...it's frustrating winning 10 out of the last 13 games and still losing a full game in the standings to the Nats. But consider the inverse...Washington has won 11 out of their last 13 games, yet only picked up 1 game in the standings. One game. They have to be scratching their heads and saying "what do we have to do to catch the Braves?"


----------

